# 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATION!!



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*6 Days To Wrestlemania 29*












> *It’s almost here. The biggest event in all of WWE and the moment millions of WWE Universe members have been waiting for. With emotions and adrenaline at an all-time high, what will unfold when Superstars come face to face one last time before WrestleMania? Here are five reasons this week’s Raw is must-see at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*














> *The time for talk between WWE Champion The Rock and John Cena will soon be over. At MetLife Stadium, they will clash in a rematch from last year’s epic WrestleMania battle, and both Superstars steadfastly believe they will emerge victorious this time around. For Cena, it’s a self-admitted must-win situation. Last week, The Rock got the better of Cena, blasting him with a blistering Rock Bottom. Will the Cenation leader be looking for retribution on this week’s Raw?*














> *The Undertaker’s phenomenal 20-0 WrestleMania streak is perhaps the most respected accomplishment in WWE history. Now that CM Punk is in possession of the late Paul Bearer’s urn, could he be the one to break The Streak finally? Last week The Phenom snapped, taking out his emotions on The Straight Edge Superstar. Will The Deadman’s frustrations carry over into this week’s Raw … or on The Grandest Stage of Them All?*














> *Triple H is one of the most revered Superstars on the current roster. At WrestleMania, he’ll face one of the most dangerous Superstars of all time in Brock Lesnar. If The Game fails to win their No Holds Barred Match, he must retire. Regardless of who you are rooting for in this match, one thing is certain: You will witness a fight for survival! Will sparks fly early when both Superstars come to this week’s Raw?*














> _*In one corner is Jack Swagger, a Superstar who re-emerged in 2013 with a tougher demeanor … and an agenda for his version of a better America. In the other corner is World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio, who has endeared himself to the WWE Universe. Throw in the outspoken Zeb Colter and you have a powder keg ready to go off at WrestleMania. Will tensions explode even sooner on Raw?*_














> _*Ever since their debut, The Shield has wreaked havoc in WWE. Now the trio must face its toughest challenge yet at WrestleMania against the volatile pairing of Big Show, Randy Orton and Sheamus. Can the unlikely trio keep it together and work as one to stop the black-clad renegades? If The Shield does prevail, the post-WrestleMania landscape could be a drastically different — and more threatening — environment for the entire roster.
> 
> Get pumped for WrestleMania by watching the most anticipated Raw this year! Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network.*_



We're almost there. Here's to hoping WWE can make up for the lack lustre build for their biggest show of the year and knock this one out of the park.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

IT'S TIMEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

This is going to be amazing. Can't fuckin' wait for this show


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

That first picture alone got me hyped. Let's see what they can do.

Hoping for a Undertaker/HHH/Heyman/Punk/Lesnar segment. It's a long shot, but it makes perfect sense and would be fantastic, I imagine.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Vince to come out and says.

"nahhh, we doing this card now "

Rock V Brock
Cena V Undertaker
Punk V HHH 

Everyones happy. The end.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

It's rediculous that Stone Cold Steve Austin has not shown his face on raw so far this year. But Rock did mention his name last week. Could we possibly see Austin tomorrow night on raw?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

NO FILLERS PLEASE.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

This better be fucking good, then again Brock is here :mark: as is The Undertaker :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Excited! :mark:

ROCK and Cena better deliver another amazing promo and some physicality.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Which midcarder will Trips get this week?

Cesaro isn't doing much...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

The GOAT and your WWE Champion front and centre of the picture. Punk in the far corner at the back.

Don't get mad marks.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

YES YES YES YES!!!! CAN'T FUCKING WAIT dude....


Wrestle frickin' MANIA is around the corner,bro!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Uh Yeah!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*










What a loser Cena is. Does he think that waving your hand in front of your face is cool?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

The go home show for Wrestlemania. I'm sure the amount of wrestling will be low (which I'm OK with) as WWE still have to do quite a bit of build. I'm just worried if they'll be bothered to actually hold back on the nonsense filler like social media shilling, replays & crap. This needs to be a BIG show.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

NOT QUITE THE LAST STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29

cause you know smackdown still kinda exists in it's own way


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

sucks for the live fans. Since they are taping Superstars, Main Event, SMS, & Smackdown Before & After RAW. 4 hours is bad enough I can't imagine sitting through there for 5-7 hours.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Been awhile since I have actually been excited, but I can't deny that I am for Mania this year. The card and buildup has had a lukewarm reception up until last week, but I feel it's pretty strong for the most part. Of course what lingers in the back of my mind most is the very thing that I do not think will happen (but hope it does). And that is seeing Vince find his balls and turn John Cena heel. That is the only way that I would actually applaud seeing him go over The Rock and it would also be nice to actually have something so fresh to look forward to every week. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Taker/Triple H vs Punk/Lesnar tag team match would be kinda cool. 

Let Raw end with a big brawl with like 10 people.










The true joke is that this promotional image - nobody gives a shit about Rock/Cena and they they are in the front. Notably The Rock, the worst Championship reign of his career. Utterly worthless title reign, dude is clearly more concerned with his movie career at this point. GTFO and I can't wait for Cena to win the belt. 

I can't believe I am going to root for Cena in a match. Especially if he turns heel (long shot, still...)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

:rock :cena2 unk :brock :taker :HHH2 in the same show? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

If this show is bad then God help us all. With all that talent on display and the last Raw before 'Mania, surely they're going to give us something good?!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> If this show is bad then God help us all. With all that talent on display and the last Raw before 'Mania, surely they're going to give us something good?!


Indeed, with the way things have been going, im ever so slightly apprehensive


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



obby said:


> NOT QUITE THE LAST STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29
> 
> cause you know smackdown still kinda exists in it's own way


What is Smackdown? Never heard of it. 8*D


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



JY57 said:


> sucks for the live fans. Since they are taping Superstars, Main Event, SMS, & Smackdown Before & After RAW. 4 hours is bad enough I can't imagine sitting through there for 5-7 hours.


They can always leave.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Smackdown needs to be called Recapdown.. or resmackapdown.. I watched only the non-recap and commercial parts of the show and I think I got about 20 minutes of viewing time out of it. which is kinda sad because I love JBL in the booth and they really need to do more with "We fight on Friday night" than just lip service..

of course since this is the Raw thread.. I hope it is pretty good as well, I am kinda sad I won't get to see WM this year, but as much as I like Fandango, Team Hell No and Taker (even if I am not a Punk fan and don't care about the match past who gets the win.) It' not going to sell me a 70 dollar ppv.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Well this is WWE's last chance to convince fans to order WM if they weren't already thinking of ordering it so I'm sure they will have something big planned for the show.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*

Have floor seats for this one, can't wait to get to the Verizon Center after work.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

What city is it in? Can we expect a pumped up crowd?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Should be great. Finally all the boys in the house at the same time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Wait, they're taping Smackdown after the Raw broadcast?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

I would buy wrestlemania if they had Brock bump into the rock backstage live on raw


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

So. Much. Star. Power. 

I bet vince is jizzing his pants.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Im already going to Mania, hopefully this show show can get more even more excited for my trip.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



Freeloader said:


> Taker/Triple H vs Punk/Lesnar tag team match would be kinda cool.
> 
> Let Raw end with a big brawl with like 10 people.
> 
> ...


Fuck outta here. That promotional image is awesome. All the major feuds grouped into one. 

Also, you dont account for the thoughts of every single fan. You can cry about Rock's title reign all you want, plenty of people still care about Rock/Cena in some fashion.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

More People Power please:mark:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

I'd put the rocks current title reign as the worst ever probably, even tho they'll make plenty of cash from it


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*



kendoo said:


> I'd put the rocks current title reign as the worst ever


Nope


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*



kendoo said:


> I'd put the rocks current title reign as the worst ever probably, even tho they'll make plenty of cash from it


 
Not the worst ever but pretty bad.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

If I have to listen to Laurinitis or Laryngitis whatever the fuck his name is, I'm shutting the TV off.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Also, you dont account for the thoughts of every single fan. You can cry about Rock's title reign all you want, plenty of people still care about Rock/Cena in some fashion.


It's the best angle going into WrestleMania this year. And I say that not only because the RTWM has been very lackluster this year (and it has), but Rock & Cena's few interactions together with their added character portrayals/motivations have made for an intriguing build.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Debating on whether I should go to this show or not.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Wait, they're taping Smackdown after the Raw broadcast?


yep, before RAW & after RAW


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



JY57 said:


> sucks for the live fans. Since they are taping Superstars, Main Event, SMS, & Smackdown Before & After RAW. 4 hours is bad enough I can't imagine sitting through there for 5-7 hours.


Honestly wasn't too bad when I sat through it the week before Christmas. The taped shows go by quickly.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

They should do Rock/Cena vs Lesnar/HHH vs Punk/Taker, the winners of the match, get to close WrestleMania.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Last year's SmackDown before Mania was just Cole and King live at axxess hyping Mania and then maybe 2 or 3 taped matches.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Cannot wait, hopefully it's a very good show.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*



CHIcagoMade said:


> So. Much. Star. Power.
> 
> *I bet vince is jizzing his pants*.


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Are WWE still capable of doing a good turn? You could have Big E. Langston cost Dolph Ziggler the match against Team Hell No. Have Jack Swagger win the World Title from Alberto Del Rio. Then have a (hopefully) newly turned Dolph Ziggler cash-in against Jack Swagger.

Puts Ziggler back on track, makes Big E. look good. Babyfaces get Wrestlemania wins. I feel like Randy Orton might turn heel & there's always speculation about John Cena. I don't think WWE will do a lot of turns in one show but heel Orton Vs. face Dolph for the World Title could be fun.

There are a lot of ways WWE could do things so RAW tomorrow will be interesting to see if there's any foreshadowing.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

The Rock and Cena have had some good interactions this year. Should be interesting when Rock is out nevertheless. The rest of the show is kind of lacking...really want to see AJ/Kaitlyn be announced for the title since it's AJ's hometown. It's a joke that Cesaro isn't on the show but Fandango and Big E are.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Last Raw before Mania and I'm super excited for this show! I hope they deliver some great promos/segments to really sell Mania. I think I'm looking forward to what Brock/Trips will do. Gotta admit I'm looking forward to more Fandango/Jericho too!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*



AthenaMark said:


> The Rock and Cena have had some good interactions this year. Should be interesting when Rock is out nevertheless. The rest of the show is kind of lacking...really want to see AJ/Kaitlyn be announced for the title since it's AJ's hometown. It's a joke that Cesaro isn't on the show but Fandango and Big E are.


Imagine Jericho vs Cesaro.... Damn WWE are so dumb


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Crazy to think that exactly a year ago from the day this Raw takes place, was WM28.


I wouldn't be surprised if WWE had some cheap april fools type joke on Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Well, hopefully this last Raw before WM ends on a huge note. This WM build-up hasn't been that great so they MUST put on a great show for the fans there live and the those at home watching.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

I hope Brock kills everyone.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

I'm not even excited that much for mania. sucks.

Hope tomorrow will change my mind..


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Here's what should happen: Cena fucks Rock up, goes up to a Rock fan in the crowd, does his U Can't See Me taunt and walks off.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*

Waiting for Rock and Cena to deliver another tremendous go-home promo that hopefully, would be on par with their interaction last week. 

Lesnar/Heyman/HHH should go all out with the intensity this week. 

Expecting an interesting show.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Freeloader said:


> Taker/Triple H vs Punk/Lesnar tag team match would be kinda cool.
> 
> Let Raw end with a big brawl with like 10 people.
> 
> ...


*You aren't everybody. I'd say Rock vs. Cena is the most hyped up match since their interactions have been the best out of all the major feuds. I don't think anyone can deny that. You can, but I doubt you would. *


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hey guys, sorry if this is a silly question... but I am in Boston right now for a holiday... from Aus.
What time does RAW start in Boston?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*I think it starts at 8 P.M. I could be wrong, though.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



King Gimp said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this is a silly question... but I am in Boston right now for a holiday... from Aus.
> What time does RAW start in Boston?


8:00 pm est


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Looking Foward..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Should be a good show. I'm pumped!!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

(nvm bout what I posted, cause apparently this site is filled with robots who had no sense of humor on April Fools day)


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Look at the faces on the raw promo poster!! They have all spent a considerable amount at the top in their careers apiece. Really pumped for this raw!! 

Brock will hopefully injure Hornswoggle. No sources just really want it to happen. 
Rock's probably going to bury Cena before his loss
Punk's going to crush Taker on the mic. 

Get ready guys. It may be the last time you see Punk and Rock at a Raw show for a good while.


----------



## phillyphill39 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can't wait i'll be going to the show. It'll be the 1st time seeing The Rock, Taker, HHH and Brock.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock :mark:
Triple H :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

shit's fixin to get intense.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tonight should be a great show (hopefully). Can't wait.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mania is this Sunday and I have absolutely no fucks to give but hopefully they'll give us a good episode since it's April's Fools day.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This will be a very exciting Raw, no doubt.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HE*



Soupman Prime said:


> Not the worst ever but pretty bad.


Well maybe not as bad as kanes but it is up there


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

how about they give us the best show in years as a april joke or something?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really hope for a good show tonight. Punk/HHH interaction and maybe /HeymanBrock/Taker?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Srdjan99 said:


> I really hope for a good show tonight. Punk/HHH interaction and maybe /HeymanBrock/Taker?


Now why would Punk and HHH interact?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shazayum said:


> Now why would Punk and HHH interact?


I could actually see Triple H assaulting Brock and Heyman, Punk comes out to save his manager, and then Undertaker makes the save. Undertaker and Triple H then stare down or something.

Should be good anyway (Y)


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wheres the show?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My god, if only they could get all six of those guys in the ring at the same time. That'd be an epic ending to the show.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The GOAT One said:


> Wheres the show?


DC.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cheers Sono. 

Probably another night of silence then.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

yeah DC sucks lol


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's the last RAW before WM, so it better be good.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So much star power :mark: :mark: :mark: April Fools Day so maybe dem swerves incoming :mark:

But they know that that's what we're expecting, so the swerve will but that there are no swerves :russo

Unless they think that we will call their bluff, in which case there will be swerves :hmm:

My head hurts :jose


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They better focus everything on Wrestlemania. Hate to sit and think "What does this shit has to do with Wrestlemania?"


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KING. said:


> My god, if only they could get all six of those guys in the ring at the same time. That'd be an epic ending to the show.


I know right, where's Teddy Long when you need him?? :


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lesnar, Triple H, Taker, Rock :mark: ... this show should deliver big time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That picture at the start of the thread seems to suggest that The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar, John Cena, & CM Punk are the six top guys in the company. 

Is it sad that 4 out of the top 6 guys are part timers?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> That picture at the start of the thread seems to suggest that The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar, John Cena, & CM Punk are the six top guys in the company.
> 
> Is it sad that 4 out of the top 6 guys are part timers?


If you take Rock, Brock, Taker, and Hunter out and replace them with Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, and The Miz/Kane then I'd say yes to your question.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I feel like back in the day, we would've gotten a HUGE Main Event Six-Man Tag featuring Rock, Brock, Trips, Punk, Taker, and Cena on tonight's Raw. But I think those days are long past, lol. 

Tonight's show should be awesome nonetheless!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



>


:mark:Shit just got real!!!


----------



## JaxTrax1009 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 4/1/13 - THE FINAL STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29*



obby said:


> NOT QUITE THE LAST STOP BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA 29
> 
> cause you know smackdown still kinda exists in it's own way


There is no Smackdown! this week, so um yeah it kind of is the last big thing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I Predict more movie trailers and 231 recaps on tonight's show :bateman


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Edge Head 4 Life said:


> I feel like back in the day, we would've gotten a HUGE Main Event Six-Man Tag featuring Rock, Brock, Trips, Punk, Taker, and Cena on tonight's Raw. But I think those days are long past, lol.


There is no way on God's green Earth that they'd waste Rock/Brock/Taker/Trips who are part-timers at best in a match like that, I really don't want them to either, they have no need to cross paths. Also, I think it would just cheapen the spectacle of Wrestlemania and big fight feel if they were competing not a week before the event was taking place, especially with the caliber of talent on display in a throw-away match.

We really need WWE to hit this show out of the park. I'm already excited for Lesnar/Taker appearances and I've been slowly getting hyped for Mania despite what I would consider a rather lackluster build thus far, so hopefully this show will just get me more amped up for Sunday.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> That picture at the start of the thread seems to suggest that The Rock, The Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar, John Cena, & CM Punk are the six top guys in the company.
> 
> Is it sad that 4 out of the top 6 guys are part timers?


Take them 4 off the Mania card and you have no show. So your Punks and Zigglers can keep on crying.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Edge Head 4 Life said:


> I feel like back in the day, we would've gotten a HUGE Main Event Six-Man Tag featuring Rock, Brock, Trips, Punk, Taker, and Cena on tonight's Raw. But I think those days are long past, lol.
> 
> Tonight's show should be awesome nonetheless!!


Back in the day they had Rock/Austin vs the original NwO as the main event of Raw 11 years ago. But those days are dead because it's all about John Cena being protected, them not pushing their own talent 12 months a year, and some guy with a bunch of tats who complains even though he makes 1.5 million a year and got protected more than ANYONE in 2012.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really want to see Randy Orton RKO The Rock tonight. Why? Because there has to be someone, and that is Randy who is a "face" like Cena who is actually on Cena's side. This would incorporating current story lines perfectly as well. This is how it would go down. Orton, Sheamus, and Big Show are cutting a promo. Big Show is last, but during Big Show's promo out comes The Rock. I realize a face shouldn't be interrupting another face, but I can actually see Big Show not having a big problem with The Rock interrupting him, and actually glad to see him. The Rock makes it known that this isn't personal because he says that even The Rock, Sheamus, Orton, Big Show, and even those roody-poo candy asses The Shield hate John Cena.

Rock tells Big Show that he knows those three men will give it all they got. Rock starts talking about how successful Sheamus is, even though he doesn't know him that well, maybe even throw in a joke about his paleness. The Rock would then talk up his history with The Big Show, and their battles. He finally gets to Randy Orton who says he knows how successful Randy Orton is taking his spot at the youngest WHC of all time, and his hatred for Cena, and boom RKO to The Rock. We all know that Show, Sheamus, and Orton have had their troubles going into this match with The Shield, so this scenario pushes that notion. Randy leaves his team mates speechless, and leaves the ring. He touts later on, and says that he doesn't hate John Cena, and that actually he has a lot of respect for him as a man, and as a professional.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is well known that Randy&Cena are good friends, so that would work, but I dont want to see it. I only want a brilliant promo from Rock/Cena and then Cena AA's Rock at the end


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Literally just banged and screamed Brock's theme out loud.

BANA....NA NANA NA....BANANA...BADADADADA DOOO DOO DOO DOO DO DO DOO


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You look at that pic and realise how bad the roster was at previous WM's. Yet people still complain about the card, l o l.


----------



## mjsox7 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Even though the buildup to WM 29 hasn't been great, I think the true highlight has been Paul Heyman. He's consistently been a ton of fun to watch and has done a great job selling both the Lesnar and Punk matches. I think that he has a big night tonight and that both Lesnar/HHH and Punk/Undertaker have everyone pretty pumped for Sunday.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm giving them this last chance tonight to sell me on WrestleMania. HOPEFULLY they will go all out in this last push to hype their biggest event of the year. Something noteworthy.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



OJA20 said:


> You look at that pic and realise how bad the roster was at previous WM's. Yet people still complain about the card, l o l.


People aren't so much complaining about the wrestlers on the card, but about the matches that involve those people. Rock/Cena 2, Brock/HHH 2, not exactly the most exciting matches. But if you mix them around a bit people wouldn't complain.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Are they going to add any stipulations to the matches? Hunter/Brock can't be the only match with a gimmick and a stipulation.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince needs to pull out all the stops for this last Raw episode before Wrestlemaina 29 it needs this build up to make everyone want to watch Wrestlemania 29. For the love of god dont have Cena ending the show by smiling to the camera and saying he will beat the Rock do something completely different. Also its good that Rock and Brock will be at that show lets get these guys showing how its done


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*We get to see a whole Lot of Heyman I guess. So thats reason enough to watch for me! *


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

With Raw in Washington tonight, you know for sure that Coulter/Swagger will have something big planned.

lol, WWE should get an Obama impersonator(like they did before, and the even better George Bush impersonator they had a few years ago, who was so good, fans booed him more than anyone else that night) and have a promo with Coulter/Swagger


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This better be a good show if I'm staying up for it. The Road to Wrestlemania has been so 'meh' that I've struggled to stay awake in most of the Raw shows that I have watched live. They really need a good show to send the fans home happy before Mania.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



JY57 said:


> Are they going to add any stipulations to the matches? Hunter/Brock can't be the only match with a gimmick and a stipulation.


Hope for a stip to the Shield match and something for Punk/Taker!!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I still don't understand why so many people who hate Cena want him to turn heel. If he turns heel, will you then cheer him? That will then just reverse whats happening now; the kids and women will boo him and the smarks who boo him now will probably cheer him. So we're back to square one, the only difference being you'll now cheer him.

So that leads me to wonder if all the Cena haters actually want to cheer him instead of boo him? Deep down you actually like him but afraid to admit to liking a babyface Cena for fear of seeming like a loser?

See, I'm different. I don't want a Cena heel turn, I just want him to go away permanently.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



admiremyclone said:


> I still don't understand why so many people who hate Cena want him to turn heel. If he turns heel, will you then cheer him? That will then just reverse whats happening now; the kids and women will boo him and the smarks who boo him now will probably cheer him. So we're back to square one, the only difference being you'll now cheer him.
> 
> So that leads me to wonder if all the Cena haters actually want to cheer him instead of boo him? Deep down you actually like him but afraid to admit to liking a babyface Cena for fear of seeming like a loser?
> 
> See, I'm different. I don't want a Cena heel turn, I just want him to go away permanently.


I always thought people want him to turn heel because his current character is stale. Not because they are afraid to admit they like him..


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



> @JohnCena is debuting a 6th move TONITE! @WWE #RAW *SPOILER*


Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I expect a solid show tonight, has potential .......


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hyped for the go home show.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not sure if this has been discussed already, but will they announce another inductee to the Hall of Fame or was Booker the last one?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



admiremyclone said:


> I still don't understand why so many people who hate Cena want him to turn heel. If he turns heel, will you then cheer him? That will then just reverse whats happening now; the kids and women will boo him and the smarks who boo him now will probably cheer him. So we're back to square one, the only difference being you'll now cheer him.
> 
> So that leads me to wonder if all the Cena haters actually want to cheer him instead of boo him? Deep down you actually like him but afraid to admit to liking a babyface Cena for fear of seeming like a loser?
> 
> See, I'm different. I don't want a Cena heel turn, I just want him to go away permanently.


I think they just hate the character. He wouldn't need to turn heel IMO he just needs to become more bad-ass and stop smiling like an idiot. Last week's RAW was a good start.


----------



## WWF-Rebellion2000 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Where is Raw tonight? hope the crowd is good!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not sure if I'll be around for RAW tonight, which I'm sure will be above average 
Might even miss Mania (if something comes through...)


----------



## phillyphill39 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's in D.C, I hope the crowd is live, last time they were pretty live. But then again that was my first live show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



WWF-Rebellion2000 said:


> Where is Raw tonight? hope the crowd is good!


Washington, DC.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Where to begin...

... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.

For held-back:

*
BIG E LANGSTON*
This man is an absolute powerhouse, displays an insane amount of technical ability with the limited time they give him, and he's displayed ability on the mic that even God himself would smile upon. The way he speaks so clearly and as a badass couples extremely well with his look. Yet we have not been graced with the opportunity to watch this man in a wrestling match in WWE. Instead he's been a lackey to Dolph Ziggler (and I'll get to Ziggler in a bit). I suppose we'll all see why they held off on his first match when it gets Wrestlemania over a million buys, but even then why they would rob us of a potential weeekly 20 minute classic between Big E Langston and... anyone, is a travesty of justice. Put him against Daniel Bryan. Put him against The Big Show. Put him against Ryback. Put him against Great Khali... and speaking of which:

*The Great Khali*
When this man came into WWE, he was put over by that old hack Taker when he planted him with a boot at Judgement Day to win the match. He was unstoppable, until that same man who put him over had to bury him within a few months in a Last Man Standing match. Even with this due to his impressive size and strength, he managed to overcome that outrageous defeat and become World Champion a year later, starting perhaps the greatest World Heavyweight Championship run of all time. Having classics with Batista over the Summer, he unfortunately was jobbed out and since then has become the most misused talent for all these years. He's a far better giant than Big Show and speaks English a lot better than Del Rio, so if it wasn't for some clear prejudice by Vince towards Khali and his ethnicity, Khali would be the face of the company and perhaps be putting over Big E Langston for the WWE Title at Mania. And it's not just WWE's loss that they missed out on that 2.7 million buyrate, but it's our loss for having to see Khali get looked over for stupid indy midgets. Meh.

*Jinder Mahal*
The clear star of 3MB, the greatest 3-man stable in WWE currently. Yet he doesn't even compete in all the matches, and he barely gets mic time. Remember on Raw 1,000 who delivered the greatest promo of the night, leading an army of under-used talent to the ring to take out one of the most overrated and underperforming talents of all time? Yeah, it was fucking Jinder Mahal. If Mahal doesn't get a WWE Championship run by the end of 2013, I'm never watching WWE again.


3 for under-used, so now here are the 3 who are extremely over exposed and overrated:

*Dolph Ziggler*
So I come on this board and every time I see someone say "DOLPH'S SO AWESOMEZZZ!" I think I'm ready to puke. No he's not. He can't fucking cut a promo to save his life. He's so nervous out there he can't control the pace he speaks at and he has difficulty projecting himself. Plus he says he steals the show every night. If flopping around like a fish is stealing the show, then wow... I know WWE was in bad shape, but that's at a whole other level. Garbage talent, garbage look, and he's our Mr. MITB and will go to Wrestlemania and ruin the WHC match result with his stupid cash in and become champion. Smackdown will become un-watchable from there.

*Daniel Bryan*
People say he's such an amazing wrestler, but it's actually really boring. And ever since his beard has grown out a few feet, that ugly shit grabs my attention more than Bryan does. Not to mention when he speaks and they get a close up of his face, it's like I'm pulled into the beard and hypnotized by it. Bryan please shave that shit, buy some better mic skills from wweshop.com, and learn how to wrestle an interesting match. Ask Khali for a pointer one of these days.

*Dwayne Johnson*
So this asshole thinks he can just come back and be all "IM GUNNA BE DA WWE CHAMPION" all because he makes the company some money. First off he left us years ago back when he was okay. He then came back and now he hogs all the spotlight from the younger guys/the under-used guys, taking up 30 minutes a show just so he can tell us what he was cooking in the morning. What a moron. Nobody cares what you're cooking in the morning... then again I guess it makes sense he uses twitter. Anyway I can't stand his stupid grin either just cuz he's a movie star and a wrestler. LIFE'S NOT FUN ROCK! IT'S HARD FUCKING WORK! NO TIME FOR FUCKING GRINS! He's just incredibly obnoxious in the way he walks, the way he talks, the way he smiles and... don't even get me on that eye brow thing. The only thing stupider than that are the people who actually like it. And then his four-year old insults that 20 years olds laugh at makes me realize society is doomed. This man is given so much time and wins all his matches, wins the title after 10+ years and one one-on-one match and people just welcome him back. Then he takes the title and leaves for a few weeks, comes back, leaves again for a few weeks, comes back... what a little shit. Hopefully Mahal takes the title off him later this year... or even better, WWE apologize to Mahal by giving him a WWE Title MITB case and he cashes in after Rock beats Cena and beats The Rock, becomes the undisputed leader of 3MB and we are ushered into a new era.

Meh, that's not all. I could go on about how much of a skinny fatass druggie Punk is, how incredible and fluent on the mic Del Rio is, how racist Zeb Colter is, the amazing wrestling ability of Wade Barrett, and so on and so fourth but I gotta get off before I have a heart attack thinking about all this.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Rawk said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> ... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.
> 
> ...


Okay, you're either trolling or you're retarded.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Alex said:


> Okay, you're either trolling or you're retarded.


The worlds first Trolltard..


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i hate april


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

12 years today the greatest PPV of all time happened

APRIL IS THE GOAT MONTH

GO HOME SHOW PEOPLE


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'll probably give this a watch, at least some of it anyway however, I'm not holding my breath for anything amazing. It's sad when an 'amateur' video editor makes promos seem more exciting than the actual promos themselves: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_HWMQYrgw

Prove me wrong though, WWE. If this show is actually exciting, I may even pay for WrestleMania.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Rawk said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> ... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.
> 
> ...


You are trolling but you are spot on when it comes to the Rock


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Will be staying up to watch this! Quite "pumped" indeed! I "LOL'ed" earlier when someone said the 'E are wasting Jericho on Fandango, they said Jericho should be fueding with Cesaro! HA! Jericho vs Cesaro would suck! Cannot wait to see what Jericho and Fandango do tonight! Also Brock and HHH!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Rawk said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> ... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.
> 
> ...


Happy April Fools!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Rawk said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> ... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.
> 
> ...


This is either the best or worst post I have ever seen.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The sold out crowd in Washington, D.C,tonight,I hope a lot of noise


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Two questions: 
Why did someone say SmackDown won't be on this week?
And any chance of Big Johnny being on RAW since he appeared on SmackDown?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Really looking forward to Raw this week, with it being the last Raw before Wrestlemania and all the big stars present it should be a really exciting show. The things i'm most looking forward to are Cena/Rock, Brock/Triple H, Punk/Undertaker and The Shield/Sheamus/Show/Orton.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Please be good and get me hyped for Sunday. That's all I ask.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mania is THIS Sunday, 6 days away.

Am I the only one who forgot that fact until today? Hell I'm surprised WWE even remembers.

The hype for this has been atrocious. In the past WWE reminded you every goddamn minute what day Mania was, I've only seen maybe 5 countdown commercials for it.

Watch them cram all the year's worth of Mania hype they failed to do into this show.

It better be worth it, then again I only care about one match so in the end it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## phillyphill39 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Marcos 25063 said:


> The sold out crowd in Washington, D.C,tonight,I hope a lot of noise


Dang it sold out sweet


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> Two questions:
> Why did someone say SmackDown won't be on this week?
> And any chance of Big Johnny being on RAW since he appeared on SmackDown?


The smackdown is going to be some fights recorded and Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole's direct Axxess

And Chance is, now if is going to happen... we see today.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> Two questions:
> Why did someone say SmackDown won't be on this week?
> And any chance of Big Johnny being on RAW since he appeared on SmackDown?


Smackdown is on TV normally, just instead of it being taped on Tuesday, they will tape parts tonight so the crew can set up for Wrestlemania.

As for Johnny, although i dont think hes been announced, i cant see him not being on Raw tonight.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd mark for People Power


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Marcos 25063 said:


> The smackdown is going to be some fights recorded and Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole's direct Axxess
> 
> And Chance is, now if is going to happen... we see today.


In the UK on the last Smackdown before Wrestlemania we get a Wrestlemania preview show that shows old Wrestlemania matches.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Marcos 25063 said:


> The smackdown is going to be some fights recorded and Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole's direct Axxess
> 
> And Chance is, now if is going to happen... we see today.





Shaun_27 said:


> Smackdown is on TV normally, just instead of it being taped on Tuesday, they will tape parts tonight so the crew can set up for Wrestlemania.
> 
> As for Johnny, although i dont think hes been announced, i cant see him not being on Raw tonight.


I don't get what you mean about SmackDown. It's being recorded tonight but it'll still be on TV?
And if it's being recorded tonight, is RAW still going to be on at the same time for three hours?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

jinder mahal great khali the rock austin angle cm punk john cena big show kane unddertaker kurt angle charizar d triple h brock lesnar paul haymwen paul bearer the rock lita trish candice michell?!!!!


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> I don't get what you mean about SmackDown. It's being recorded tonight but it'll still be on TV?
> And if it's being recorded tonight, is RAW still going to be on at the same time for three hours?


They will be recording matches for Smackdown, Main Event and SMS before the Raw show tonight. Doors open at 6:30PM and Raw is at 8 so I guess plenty of time to get all the other crap in before the big show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Schmoove said:


> They will be recording matches for Smackdown, Main Event and SMS before the Raw show tonight. Doors open at 6:30PM and Raw is at 8 so I guess plenty of time to get all the other crap in before the big show.


Ah, I get you now. Thanks


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Rawk said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> ... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.
> 
> ...



Hahah this is the best APRIL FOOLS joke I've seen today


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait one more question abut the Smackdown thing.
If they're recording the matches and segments now... won't that technically spoil WM since it'll probably be talking about things that happened on RAW? Or is it just matches they're recording now


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> Wait one more question abut the Smackdown thing.
> If they're recording the matches and segments now... won't that technically spoil WM since it'll probably be talking about things that happened on RAW? Or is it just matches they're recording now


Just the matches, plus people at home can't hear the announcers so if they do spoil nobody will know.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Schmoove said:


> Just the matches, plus people at home can't hear the announcers so if they do spoil nobody will know.


Ah, that's grand so.
Cheers.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Rawk said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> ... I refuse to watch Raw tonight. It's gotten to a point where I've just started sitting back and realizing how much awesome talent they keep off our TV screens/bury and in protest of that, Raw will not be viewed by me. Now granted, I've always known about how WWE holds back some of the most talented individuals on the roster and I suppose they can't push everyone, but some of these guys they push above the top tier talent has gotten sickening. I mean it's not like I have to name names. It's obvious to anyone that can see, but I suppose I'll go through some of superstars who have been held back by WWE for far too long, and those who have been immensely over-pushed.
> 
> ...


{Fred Durst voice} "Keep trolling, trolling, trolling, trolling..."

:lmao


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



admiremyclone said:


> See, I'm different. I don't want a Cena heel turn, I just want him to go away permanently.


THIS. So fucking much this. 

I still want Shane to come back somehow.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shazayum said:


> jinder mahal great khali the rock austin angle cm punk john cena big show kane unddertaker kurt angle charizar d triple h brock lesnar paul haymwen paul bearer the rock lita trish candice michell?!!!!


Fuck yeah Charizard. 

Actually...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> Wait one more question abut the Smackdown thing.
> If they're recording the matches and segments now... won't that technically spoil WM since it'll probably be talking about things that happened on RAW? Or is it just matches they're recording now


It'll just be matches.

Think of this weeks SD as what Sunday Night Heat(on the night of WM) used to be like. You'd see matches, and live coverage from WM area.

It's stuff like this you'd see from the live portion of SD:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Maybe as an April Fools joke they will write a good show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So pumped for tonight.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

With all the talent there it should be a stacked show. I just hope they don't waste too much time with a lame April Fools joke you just know they are going to pull


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I also hope we see Taker/Punk exchanges for more than 2 minutes this week, Brock too for that matter...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Maybe they'll tease a heel turn and cena will say April fools after

Could totally see that happening


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Missed last week so I'll be tuned in. WWE has one shot to get me to bother looking up a stream for Mania Sunday or I'll just be sleep or something come Sunday night.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How long until raw start? i dont wanna miss the last show before Wrestlemania!!


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*










Everybody already has their game face on and Cena's still goofing around. fpalm


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? i dont wanna miss the last show before Wrestlemania!!


no offense bro but are u stupid or something? you ask this literally every single week. i recommend getting a tattoo on your arm that says RAW BEGINS AT 8PM EASTERN TIME.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Hawksea said:


> Everybody already has their game face on and Cena's still goofing around. fpalm


That's his game face


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

woop woop looking forward to raw


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? i dont wanna miss the last show before Wrestlemania!!


unk2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? i dont wanna miss the last show before Wrestlemania!!


Negg'd for being a consistent dick.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? i dont wanna miss the last show before Wrestlemania!!


Another one hour and 56 minutes.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Slam_It said:


> With all the talent there it should be a stacked show. I just hope they don't waste too much time with a lame April Fools joke you just know they are going to pull


I assume there will just be the usual movie promos.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Around 2 hours to go.. and this thread is so dead... :/ isnt this episode supposed to be the big Raw before WM? No excitement here.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shazayum said:


> no offense bro but are u stupid or something? you ask this literally every single week. i recommend getting a tattoo on your arm that says RAW BEGINS AT 8PM EASTERN TIME.


Daylight saving time, google it, the clock just changed.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Missed last week so I'll be tuned in. WWE has one shot to get me to bother looking up a stream for Mania Sunday or I'll just be sleep or something come Sunday night.


You really think WWE gives one shit about getting you to "bother looking up a stream?"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> Daylight saving time, google it, the clock just changed.


It's back to normal, mate. I take it you're in the UK/Ireland so we're back to 2AM starts.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> Daylight saving time, google it, the clock just changed.


3 weeks ago...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Nimbus said:


> Daylight saving time, google it, the clock just changed.


happened almost a month ago you dunce


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hoping to see angry and under pressure Cena again, I really enjoyed seeing that side of him last week.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> It's back to normal, mate. I take it you're in the UK/Ireland so we're back to 2AM starts.


1am for Uk dude.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xobeh said:


> It's back to normal, mate. I take it you're in the UK/Ireland so we're back to 2AM starts.


"Normal" time in the UK is 1AM and has been ever since RAW 1000.

We had a few weeks of Raw starting at midnight because of the American Daylight Savings Timeshift, but now we've entered British Summertime, we're back to 1.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Please WWE, let Brock kick Stephanie's ass. :brock


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Whoops. I meant to say 1AM. I dunno why the fuck I said 2AM, lol. 
Thanks for correcting it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*What are the chances that Bork Laser is gonna see Cowboy Man return tonight to announce he will be in Big Nose Man's corner at WrestleManiYeahhhh? Would like to see HBK for sure.*


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



John Locke said:


> You really think WWE gives one shit about getting you to "bother looking up a stream?"


NewsFlash: WWE doesn't care about your opinions either but you are still in a wrestlingforum giving them. 
He is giving is opinion as a consumer stop being an ass.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shazayum said:


> happened almost a month ago you dunce


:lmao

Just ignore Nimbus, he's a troll.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark: This should be good!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shit I forgot that Raw was on tonight. Didn't buy any food or anything, guess i'll watch it tomorrow. Can fast forward through all the shit because there will be a lot of filler, despite it being the last show before Mania.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Kane vs Cena-STEEL CAGE match just announced for Raw!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RatedRviper said:


> Kane vs Cena-STEEL CAGE match just announced for Raw!!


Source? WWE.Com has it no where on their site.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

First raw in 4 weeks. Hope this'll be good.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Azusa Nakano said:


> *What are the chances that Bork Laser is gonna see Cowboy Man return tonight to announce he will be in Big Nose Man's corner at WrestleManiYeahhhh? Would like to see HBK for sure.*


That's BALDING Cowboy Man, to you, bub.

I think that over the years, competition has seriously overlooked working over Hunter's nose. I mean, its such a glaring potential weakness. Why haven't more opponents exploited it? Brock could be the first. He goes over Trips via nose hold. Hell, its a no holds barred match-use a pair of pliers.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cycloneon said:


> Source? WWE.Com has it no where on their site.


he;s trolling


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RatedRviper said:


> Kane vs Cena-STEEL CAGE match just announced for Raw!!


If this is serious isn't it a bit random.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cycloneon said:


> Source? WWE.Com has it no where on their site.


April Fools!


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I had to,it's 23:35 here....so still 1.April 

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS AWESOME SHOW!!!!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> April Fools!


fpalm


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RatedRviper said:


> Kane vs Cena-STEEL CAGE match just announced for Raw!!


lol even if it was real who cares about that match?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THIS.IS.IT :mark: Last RAW before WrestleMania and it's fucking stacked :mark:

No pissing about tonight. I don't want to see some jobber pricks dancing in the ring or any fucking movie trailers, just hit us hard with dat Mania build. Make every segment count. 

Take me to wrestling heaven, Vince McMahon :vince


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KO Bossy said:


> That's BALDING Cowboy Man, to you, bub.
> 
> I think that over the years, competition has seriously overlooked working over Hunter's nose. I mean, its such a glaring potential weakness. Why haven't more opponents exploited it? Brock could be the first. He goes over Trips via nose hold. Hell, its a no holds barred match-use a pair of pliers.


NOSE HOLD BARRED :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RatedRviper said:


> Kane vs Cena-STEEL CAGE match just announced for Raw!!


That would be the most retarded match ever. YES, let's put a midcard babyface in the tag scene up against another babyface who is main eventing the pay per view, effectively building neither of their feuds! IN A MATCH TYPE THAT IS GENERALLY CONTESTED BETWEEN BITTER RIVALS!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE TEACHER said:


> NOSE HOLD BARRED :mark:


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No,for real...I really thought it was announed,my collegue from croatian wrestling forum trolled me


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lets lay.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I see no point in building up my hopes for tonights RAW. There hasn't been a RAW, in a very long time, which has lived up to my hype. 

I see everyone being like 'oh my god, it's going to be amazing tonight', well, I'm putting this post here for a 'told you so', I'm saying it beforehand, tonights RAW will seem like the worst RAW ever because of how high your hopes are and how bad it's going to be.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

By the way guys, prepare yourselfs for the Rock to promote the fuck out of his new App: ROCKpocalypse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

TONIGHT, WE DANCE. :mark:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Staying up is going to be SOOO hard


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well I think the hopes are pretty low and it proved when someone posted that "Rock Cena promo (alone) sold WM to him".

I dont see any excitement or high hopes in this thread. If WWE can even do half of the things right people would be excited as hell simply because its Mania season and all wrestling fans WANT to be excited for it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



> Paul Heyman ✔ @HeymanHustle
> #BrockLesnar @WWE The hype for #WrestleMania begins! pic.twitter.com/IZZEa47TTO


Brock backstage earlier. Maybe he is doing a training video thing like Hunter.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE TEACHER said:


> NOSE HOLD BARRED :mark:


I suppose its a bit premature to say /thread, but this so far has set the bar for winning comments this evening, and I very much doubt it'll be topped. Kudos, sir.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck Brock is just a bulking mass.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is going to be the greatest Raw of all time. Hype! This Raw _can not_ disappoint. Watch it with high expectations, everyone.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RAB said:


> I see no point in building up my hopes for tonights RAW. There hasn't been a RAW, in a very long time, which has lived up to my hype.
> 
> I see everyone being like 'oh my god, it's going to be amazing tonight', well, I'm putting this post here for a 'told you so', I'm saying it beforehand, tonights RAW will seem like the worst RAW ever because of how high your hopes are and how bad it's going to be.


This. I'm staying up to watch it in hopes that it delivers, but I have a strong feeling that it will be decent at best. Nothing to write home about. I hope I'm wrong, however, and I'll be the first to admit it.



Da Silva said:


> By the way guys, prepare yourselfs for the Rock to promote the fuck out of his new App: ROCKpocalypse.


So that is what WWE trademarked that, for. Never thought they'd produce a superstar specific app, though. Crikey, they love to force social media down our throats!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Over/Under for how many times they show this video on Raw.
http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-h-...n-intense-training-program-wwecom-ex-26103024

I've got 2.5.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wonder what they will do with Fandango today. I'm expecting some "You can't wrestle" chants. :cena2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Look at all this optimism in here :vince

In three hours time - WORST RAW EVAR, FUCK THIS COMPANY, NOT BUYING WM, NOT EVEN STREAMING WM :cornette


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can't wait for that Brock video :mark:

Brock "Triple H is pissing himself, he's.........line?"

Heyman *whispers* "shitting"

Brock "He's shitting himself, it's going down his leg"

:brock


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is on RAW tonight! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Here for :brock*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KO Bossy said:


> I suppose its a bit premature to say /thread, but this so far has set the bar for winning comments this evening, and I very much doubt it'll be topped. Kudos, sir.


I'll try to top it myself


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is going to be there!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn's there, per the USA ad. Another broken arm for HBK?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK will be there tonight!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So the 5 of 7 featured on that raw ad for WM are part timers. way to build up your current roster for WM WWE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HOLY SHIT HBK!!!!


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is going to be an historic Raw according to Dolph Ziggler on his twitter acount:

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 7u 
. @JohnCena is debuting a 6th move TONITE! @WWE #RAW 
*SPOILER*


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brock Lesnar is going to get angry and kick triple h in the face but then bang triple h will get up and kick him in the testicle causing a hormonal rage that will make brock lesnar pass out and then oh no wrestlemania is cancelled because the brock lesnar could not fight with a crippled scrotom.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Honestly, if HBK isn't wrestling, I really don't care.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Christian might Return Tonite


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Gonna miss the first hour so hoping nothing great happens.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT FREAKING HBK IS THERE. :mark: :mark:

Perhaps, another arm broken? :brock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Funny, just saw a golden urn on NCIS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You guys know that Barrett/Miz is the Mania pre-show?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cody2 my body is ready


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> You guys know that Barrett/Miz is the Mania pre-show?




Hopefully.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm ready!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



King Gimp said:


> Funny, just saw a golden urn on NCIS.


Mark Harmon as special guest referee for the Streak match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Final RAW before the big dance, let's do this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The WWE better pull out all the fucking stops.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

here we go


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So I haven't streamed live in ages. May as well now.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WOOOOO!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK on raw


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here we go guys. So damn pumped for this episode! :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



jerseysfinest said:


> Mark Harmon as special guest referee for the Streak match.


And then he bitchslaps Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So how will WWE give me another reason to not order Mania for the first time in 20 years?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Rock is here too :rock


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

where r u guys streaming


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone else really hate this new intro bullshit?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena sells the Rock Bottom the worst fpalm


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> If this is serious isn't it a bit random.



it would be so I'm think it's a April fool's joke.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> You guys know that Barrett/Miz is the Mania pre-show?


That's okay. I didn't want to watch the preshow anyway


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big boos for cena pleasing :bateman


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Cena's here!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Really doesn't feel like 6 days away from Mania.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT CROWD :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hey guys on a sidenote. Vinny Mac tweeted.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And we start off with :cena2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> So how will WWE give me another reason to not order Mania for the first time in 20 years?


You mean they haven't given you enough reasons already?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

OH LAWD


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena to start the show! Fuck. His face is happy. Get mad asshole.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just realised who Cena looks like:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena getting straight up booed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Them' boos.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dem boos!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena comes out smiling like The Rock didn't embarrass him last week, lol.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK :mark:

Fuck turning up on RAW though, they should have just sent him to Brock's farm and shown a video of Brock running through a meadow like a wild ox and HBK firing shots at him with one of his hunting rifles.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cena2


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena with that pee-shirt


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

New shirt?  I have no idea. Should've streamed last week.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The King right for once!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett and Miz is pre-show? Well, that's a kick in the balls for both of them.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy fuck, the boos. WOW.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Listen to those boos! What a great heel!

unk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SMILEY FACED CENA IS BACK. :lol

DAT CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT. DOSE FACIAL EXPRESSIONS LAST WEEK. All for NOT. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wouldn't really consider Punk to be one of their biggest stars in WWE history, at least not at this time. I'm a fan of his but..come on son.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Those boos


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Washington definitely doesn't like Cena tonight!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

our soon to be WWE champion John Cena!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Anyone else really hate this new intro bullshit?


Heck no! Video packages make a show/match feel more important and they should be utilised well before shows, pay-per-views and big pay-per-view matches more often.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BOOOOOO!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"The usual mixed reaction..." - Cole (For the FACE of the company, lulz)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Damn that reaction


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena Start The Show, next week he starts the Show with the Title


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow, they don't even call it sports entertainment anymore? Just entertainment? 

Wow.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Guy always needs a new shirt, titantron and lighting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"The greatest event in entertainment"

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

theyree booing stop smilin u fuckin piece of shit


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i always get a bad feeling about raw when cena opens the show


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

shawn is there?
ans we start with Cena


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh shit, JBL.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

this is so special.. lol right king


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL on commentary :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hopefully the crowd remains hot throughout the night.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cmon cena lets go! beat the rock!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That Raw is War shirt is dope. I want it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*7 of the biggest superstars in WWE history*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Looking great.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

John Cena talking = SOMETHING SPECIAL!!!

Not really.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Sweet, JBL on commentary!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> Cena Start The Show, next week he starts the Show with the Title


:cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark::mark:JBL!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JLB on commetary, so win, at least commonatry will be bearable tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL is on RAW Commentary tonight, thank god! :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JBL has saved us from dreadful commentary.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Hot crowd tonight (Y)*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's going to be a great crowd tonight. I can already tell


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat heel heat :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Announcer..7 of the biggest stars are here..live tonight

Vinnie Mac..Cena goes out first DAMMIT<3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

GREAT JOB, DC.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL on commentary, sweet.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did I miss Cenas heel turn?

Just kidding.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> Christian might Return Tonite


*I hope so!!!!*


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol yes! boo this lamer!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck Taker, Fuck Brock, Fuck HHH, Fuck Rock, Fuck Cena, & even Fuck HBK....


WE GOT JBL AT THE FUCKING BOOTH!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



virus21 said:


> You mean they haven't given you enough reasons already?


Oh they gave me a lot but I'm looking for that one big kick in the shins.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Here we go guys. So damn pumped for this episode! :mark:


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

great crowd. how long until WWE kills it? lets find out


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

STOP BOOING CENA OMG


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lmao that doesn't sound like a divided house.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not sure why, but I'm actually looking forward to RAW tonight.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DEM BOOOOOOOOS!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

At least JBL is there...now if only we can get Lawler to shut up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Of course cena is a democrat


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We'll see if I made the right decision not spending my money on this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cenacrats? Didn't hear many then...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And Cena goes back to his lame jokes again UGH


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cenacrats & Rockpublicans...fuck you.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cena

wat r u doin

cena

stahp


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Had to be a political mention. STOP CALLING HIM DWAYNE JOHNSON.

And fuck, he respects him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock-Publicans? Oh my word..


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tapping already. 


Wayne Johnson?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ROCKPUBLICANS?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Master of the cheap pop


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ughhh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

....Cena stop now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cenacrates? Rockpublicans?

1 min. in and I already want to punch Cena in the face.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Oh they gave me a lot but I'm looking for that one big kick in the shins.


WWE did that for me already. It was called Wrestlemania 25


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena's shirt is fucking up my tv...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's such a shame i won't be able to watch WM until next monday evening .

Unless i stay up in my hotel and watch it on a stream on my iPad?


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm excited for tonight!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*"Cena is my Rock"


...dafuq?*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I think that a match will be announced tonight that has Zack Ryder defending his internet title at Wrestlemania. You heard it here first.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Same old fucking shit.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm Cena.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Glad to see HBK is going to be on RAW. BTW,this crowd is letting Cena have it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Big Dog said:


> Cenacrats? Didn't hear many then...


They're the extremely silent majority,lol.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock-publicans? Fuck.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here's the cena hypeman promo


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cena is a gentlemen unlike the rock


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

heres the answer to that "how will cena react" thread.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

God I hate this cunt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CENACRATS AND ROCKPUBLICANS :lmao


Yeah, Cena's great on the mic..


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love this guy great promo so far, Let's go Cena screw GI Joke.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Terrible promo.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wake me up when Cena's finished


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*We want PEOPLE POWER!*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I arrive to see Cena on the mic. Ugh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

virus21 said:


> WWE did that for me already. It was called Wrestlemania 25


Then Wrestlemania 27 must've kicked me in the balls.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Cenacrates? Rockpublicans?
> 
> 1 min. in and I already want to punch Cena in the face.


Just punch him? You're not thinking big enough


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"the only thing the Rock has yet to conquer..is....the moon.."


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ok, that was pretty funny,


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Show us your pussy, Cena. Is this their final push for Mania? Washed up Hogan and Sting had more fire in their belly last week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dwayne's Johnson? Really


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Penis Joke. Attitude era is coming back.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



vacuous said:


> cena is a gentlemen unlike the rock


*Definitely, have you seen how classy he dresses up for dates? :ex:*


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dwayne's johnson? Cena, just get the hell out.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No. Stone Cold is.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I literally work about 50 feet from the Verizon Center and didn't go to this RAW. Kinda conflicted about it, but eh.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena's reaction towards the boos.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cena is GOAT!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

GREATEST WWE CHAMPION OF ALL TIME :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He tries so hard to deliver a good promo and it just sounds so forced and shitty.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Same old bollocks in the same old take me serious voice urrghh


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> Then Wrestlemania 27 must've kicked me in the balls.


Might be the worst Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

John Asskisser Cena


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Rock is the greatest transitional champion of all time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dwayne's JOHNSON. Cena keeping it PG.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The fuck are you doing Cena. You are suppose to be the best. That's what you're suppose to say at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So do people still think Cena is turning heel?

:lmao


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Impossible

Sure


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Nobody thought those things were impossible John. Pretty sure you were picked unanimously across the board.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I remember the old days when feuds didn't have repetitive promos every week.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THE HELL DID HE JUST SAY? GREATEST WWE CHAMPION OF ALL TIME?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena's time is now. Ha. Ha ha. Ha.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

yes..yes you are an underdog..we get it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My Baptist preacher thinks Cena's tone is annoying.

You know what's impossible? Sitting though one of your promos John. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Winning Royal Rumble 2013 was impossible."

So impossible, we knew Cena was winning it after Survivor Series, 3 months in advance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Your time has been for the past 6 years Cena.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't give two shits if Rock is a part timer, I really don't want Cena to win.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait I thought Cena and Rock liked each other in kayfabe I feel like I've missed everything holy shit. :lol


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

just fuck off you suck up cunt these promoes are unbareble


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That chant, oh yes.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hints of the dark side from Cena


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Guys, all those times I said I'd like Cena better if he took stuff seriously... I was wrong.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cena2 My time is now! 2008-2013


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> Same old fucking shit.


You seem surprised? Like its shocking John Cena started the show, yes its the same old shit take it for what its worth.. If you think anything crazy going to happen, I would turn the channel to something else.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cena sucks! the hate is strong in dc


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Oh piss off Cena, your time was 8 fucking years ago.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Quit fucking smirking at the fans while they shit on you!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Don Conte said:


> I love this guy great promo so far, Let's go Cena screw GI Joke.


I thought you didn't like WWE.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Stop hinting at a heel turn you troll you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena has such a bright future ahead of him and he definitely needed that Royal Rumble win.
Who knows where he would be without it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck you Cena. Saying his time is now while he is going for his 13th world title.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's only taken 7 years for fans to just chant "Cena Sucks" continuously instead of giving kids a chance.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Jack Swagger isn't one of the biggest wwe superstars of all time...hah


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Skybs said:


> *Definitely, have you seen how classy he dresses up for dates? :ex:*


he dont need no suit cuz hes cool anyway

STOP BOOING HIM WASHINGTIN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Rock is the greatest transitional champion of all time.


Isnt this title reign one of the rocks longest and he has barely been on raw for it?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boooooooorrrring.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena Sucks


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Let's just keep teasing heel turns to get us even more upset..


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena's acting like a pussy over his loss. Build a bridge and get the fuck over it you idiot.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow he's _really_ butthurt over that one loss


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HOW DARE ROCK MAKE A NEW BELT!!!!

Only I'm allowed to do that!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Magnificent promo by Cena. Pro-Cena crowd helps it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder how many people in the crowd are a member on this website.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena is such a sore loser


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm bored.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

is this Cena's version of first world problems?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Didn't I hear this promo last week?

And the week before?

And the week before?

And a year ago?

fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince should be happy he doesn't have the Walking Dead to compete with next week. It is the juggernaut of Sunday night television and will be for many years to come.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

God...I fucking hate Cena's stupid smile when the crowd boos him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Cena has such a bright future ahead of him and he definitely needed that Royal Rumble win.
> Who knows where he would be without it.


Winning a title match a screwing the guy who would have won the Rumble?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Cena has such a bright future ahead of him and he definitely needed that Royal Rumble win.
> Who knows where he would be without it.


Not only that, but he NEEDED that MITB briefcase. :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Boo hoo John. No one feels sorry for you. Stop trying to seem like an underdog. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Don't give two shits if Rock is a part timer, I really don't want Cena to win.


Do like I do, wish both would botch and end up never wrestling again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I agree Cena...stop trolling at being heelish!  :lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh, a WWE title designed just for Rock huh?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's a Pastor Cena sermon tonight.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait, is Cena complaining about Rock having his own WWE belt? Being champion as he pleases?

Are you fucking kidding me Cena?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So The Rock did exactly what Cena did with the title then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Don't give two shits if Rock is a part timer, I really don't want Cena to win.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

hahahaha MOUTH.. lets go PG!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I seriously wanna hear this fool's voice in 10 years. All this screaming ain't necessary.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No idea what he's talking about.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock already defended the title once you dumb shit.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

he already defended the title against punk, fuck what it looks like, means the same thing :s


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Eduard Khil said:


> Wow he's _really_ butthurt over that one loss


It cost him his marriage of course he is! :cena2


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

hes proper hinting a heel turn


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tear your knee ligaments getting out of the ring you twat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can a sniper just cut his ass down now?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

piss off Cena


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Token Cena promo!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This promo is one big face palm


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

do u know how many wrestlers in the back fell to their knees crying when cena said "my time is nowww!"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

rambling now.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Cena has such a bright future ahead of him and he definitely needed that Royal Rumble win.
> Who knows where he would be without it.


lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

His first title defence? o rly Cena?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cena3 My belt is better therefore I have to win so I can replace it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena.."blah blah blah!!!"

I gotta admit though....Cena is pretty heelish tonight :lol

LOL AT BORING CHANTS...lOVE DC!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This promo:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We need Another Rocky's Story Time :rock


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena is part of We The People?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

If Cena didn't talk like he's an announcer on a kids tv show he'd seem a little better.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He kisses ass so much, Cena doesnt know the difference between ass and mouth anymore.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

boring chants...


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

yes boring! lol yes!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

oh shit they've had enough


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL BORING BORING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BORING CHANTS LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy shit, the crowd is ripping Cena apart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

great crowd tonight

BORING Ha ha ha


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

hahaha boring chants


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao Boring chants!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hahaha, get in there Washington. Boring s.o.b.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow, what a sore loser pussy dick. 


BORING BORING BORING!!! 

OH God bless you Washington DC. I wish I was there!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This would be a lot better if they actually booked or let Cena act like that loss mattered to him... 12 months ago. Instead of, you know, letting him beat Lesnar in Lesnar's return match.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd is awesome


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Can a sniper just cut his ass down now?


I've been asking that for about 6 years


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd sucks. Cena is actually giving good promo.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BORING BORING chants lmao.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol. Those chants.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol god bless you Washington


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao THEY CHANTING BOORING TO CENA!!!! :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am loving this crowd so far.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

OH YES!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring Chants. :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ether at the boring chants


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BOOOOORING!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring chants for John-Boy


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOUD Boring chants. roflmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THIS CROWD!!!!! YESS


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BORING CHANTS :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock isn't gonna have any catchphrases left to use when he comes out if Cena keeps using them at this rate :rock

Crowd shitting on Cena :lol


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy shit is Cena hated by the audience lol.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

boring chants :mark: I love that crowd :cena2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*"BOORING" chants :lmao :lmao

I love this crowd :lmao*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DEM Boring chants! And Cena smiles fpalm


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring chants!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

to quote Ron Simmons..


DAMN


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao at the chants


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BORING chants :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol even the woman with the Cena sign was all " man this guy sucks"


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring chants. :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No way this motherfucker doesn't turn heel. Even WWE aren't that stupid to build it up like this and not capitalize.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

the crowd is brutal tonight


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd should get free drinks...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BORING is so true.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring chants :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Booooring chants hahahahhaha


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena would make such a good heel, he really wouldn't need to change much at all.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A good crowd in DC? What sorcery is this?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can't wait for heel Cena. There are times I feel for that guy because of how the crowd bashes him and he keeps with the company line. He'll have so much ammo as a heel. Do it now.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring chants!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd is onto something :cena4 = boring


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THANK YOU DC


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

my thoughts exactly Washington


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JESUS CHRIST WTF IS WRONG WITH THIS GUY - YOU GOT ROCKED BOTTOMED LAST WEEK GET ANGRY CALL HIM OUT AND FU THE GUY FFS


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

thank you washington tell it as it is


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They fucking gave him boring chants.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can't decide if this is a good or bad promo, as I completely zoned out 5 minutes ago


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thank you Washington DC! 

Lolz "I will shock the world!" Fuck off Cena


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

terrible stuff


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

YES BORING


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

disrespectful fuckers, listen to what he got to say


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I fucking hate Cena. He makes me want to quit watching the WWE.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

A BORING CHAN ON TRTW? BULLSHIT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena is going to lose again that why he talking like this


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"BORING"

DATS WHY I LOVE THE WWE :cena2


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Damn. I never actually heard Cena get boring chants. We need more "boring", "BOOOs", and "Whats"


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd fucking rules. 

Cena heeling it up a little too.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

oh god stfu king


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If a 'fuck you Cena/shut the fuck up' chant had started, I'd have given this crowd Birmingham, England circa. 5/11/12 status.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow, the crowd is just tearing Cena apart...I love this!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

All we need now is Shut The F8Ck up chants


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Terrible promo.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These last few crowds have been terrible. They need to go back down south, where people appreciate a wrestling show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You know....Cena turning heel would be so fucking epic. Wont happen though


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WOAT promo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Chump is Queer? I didn't catch that last bit.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bloody hell he really likes to hint a heel turn.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

John Same-old-shit Cena


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good promo, just because it's gonna be shorter than Triple H's.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I fucking love Cena hahahahaha, dat smirk at the end of that promo.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck the Cena haters.

:cena3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Simplyrob said:


> Cena would make such a good heel, he really wouldn't need to change much at all.


I've been saying that for years now. He'd be a good corporate suck-up and obnoxious spoiled heel, and almost nothing would have to change.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hot crowd so far. Hope it lasts through the night.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HES NOT BOORING UR BOORING WASHINGTON


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Considering that his promo last week was solid, that was awful from Cena. Totally deserved boring chants.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Queen Akasha said:


> They fucking gave him boring chants.
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsfpo42yZG1qesdbm.gif


Lmfao. My thought exactly. :')


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Crowd KO's Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Passionate" Crowd: The entirety unanimously boos him and screams "You Suck!"
and "Boring!"

DAT CONTROVERSY 

:vince3 :cena2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not the greatest promo. Reminded me a bit of ADR, a little too much pandering.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Boring, Boring, Boring"

King: Look at all these fans chanting Cenas name.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If Washington crowd hates him so much,imagine the post-Mania Raw with all the hardcore fans...They will "kill" the guy...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No one buys that fucking poser,

BORING :lmao :lmao :lmao

I have a NEW found RESPECT for the Washington DC crowd. WELL FUCKING DONE.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena has too cheat to win at Mania. He doesn't even need to go full blown heel, just do what he's done tonight.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really hope/wish WWE turns Cena heel after Mania, not going to happen I know.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck Off Lawler


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol at this dumb crowd cheering for rock who is never around


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hahahahahahaha. I'm a couple of minutes behind, but FUCK I love this crowd. They are absolutely destroying Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I would love to Tout a video: 

"Cena is going to win because God hates me".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

wow WWE is now touting on Raw, how lame.

they really have jumped the shark


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

they're touting on live tv why are we existing in these times


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cole's phone is blowing up during his lame tout video


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 : What an amazing promo. Have you ever heard about Tout? This is how you use it!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

are u fucking serious? whats the point of touting when its been seen on national tv


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

wait..so were watching them make a video..you can watch anytime


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh god @ this Tout shit. This is going to be ongoing all night isn't it.

I know I just said I was actually looking forward to RAW tonight. Not so sure about that anymore.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LMAO CHAMP IS HERE!!!!!!! *boring chants* I loved this promo! :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol wonder what that update cole got during that tout was.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Biggest Anti-Cena crowd in awhile.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Thank you Lawler.
Thank you DC.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*If Rock does beat Cena for the second time, I'll faint of laughter. *


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cole has friends haha


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Terrible start on the final RAW before Mania


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FUCK OFF TOUT.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"We are getting redemption".... "I'm going to shock the world doing something no one thought was possible". ...and people thought I was nuts to assume that Cena was behind the Shield back in January.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Incoming 3MB squash


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince is gonna burn down Verizon Center :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:shaq I really hate tout!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Super Friends up next.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> DEM Boring chants! And Cena smiles fpalm


That's the thing..he's too goofy lol

But again i admit...he trolled a little bit of the heelish Cena in him


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So we literally have to WATCH them prepare and upload the touts instead of the already annoying rambling on about it? God damn WWE.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tout :mark:




Just kidding :cena


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How is spending time with Charlie Sheen a prize?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hahhah... Cena got owned. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

the way Cena delivered this promo say heeeeeeeeel all over it


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

holy shit the crowd from backlash 2000 must be in the house tonight!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


>


I've been watching this show lately and it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

An ambulance in the background there :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Who is gonna job to Zack Ryder tonight?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

even the copious amounts of alcohol I've consumed tonight couldn't help make that promo interesting


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Who wants a guitar signed by Chris Martin??? Is he even known for his guitar playing?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

NEW YORK IS GOING TO RIP CENA APART SUNDAY :lol

WWE SHOWING VIEWERS HOW TO TOUT :lmao

I FUCKING CAN'T. THIS SHOW IS TOO MUCH ALREADY. DYING OF LAUGHTER :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena doesn't have to yell to get his point across. That promo did nothing. I liked angry, frustrated Cena from last week. He deserved the chants.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wanna hang out with tyra banks


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And .....s actually thought DC crowds were bad smh. We know wassup.

edit - lol @ the censor.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Where's Pancake Patterson? I had slim hopes for him again, I don't know why.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> Biggest Anti-Cena crowd in awhile.


Wait till the Mania crowd gets a hold of him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

One segment in and I'm already in full murderous rage mode.


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena Heel turn? That certainly looked heelish, and the crowd booed the shit out of him. Please let it be true.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Skybs said:


> *If Rock does beat Cena for the second time, I'll faint of laughter. *


i would love if they booked rock to go over in under 30 seconds, just to see what kind of promo Cena comes out with, and the crowd reaction at the next RAW


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



NearFall said:


> "BORING"
> 
> DATS WHY I LOVE THE WWE :cena2


:lmao Typical John Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If Cena got the airhorns instead of the "boring" chants like Sami Callihan, I would be dead.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i wish tout died


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



the fox said:


> the way Cena delivered this promo say heeeeeeeeel all over it


How do you even know what the hell he said to say if it was a heel promo or not? Cena was sounding like the damn teacher from the Peanuts to me.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Boring chants on the Raw before Mania? Ouch.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Remember RAW IS WAR? Straight to the fucking point! Now it's all about Tout and Twitter...


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They still really want to push this Tout thing. NO ONE CARES!!! I wonder how long it will take for them to realize this.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena is turning heel on sunday. :bateman


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I will mark out so, so, so much if the Wrestlemania crowd shits over both Cena and The Rock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The WWE should turn Cena heel tonight then at the end before going off the air have Cena say April Fools
would be the best WWE Aprils fools joke ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena got got by that crowd. The fake smile to sell the "BORING" chants, the screaming to end the promo?


GOTTEN TO.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RAB said:


> So we literally have to WATCH them prepare and upload the touts instead of the already annoying rambling on about it? God damn WWE.


Next thing you know they will do a tout in the middle of an in ring segment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why post a Tout on TV...why...15 minutes in and my cringe-o-meter has just exploded.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

.........And now a lady with a hole in her throat giving me advice. Really?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CENA SCREWED CENA


----------



## jnk6980 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is it just me or is there quite a large number of signs in the audience tonight? At least in terms of the amount that we normally see as of the past few years. The crowd actually seems alive tonight and are all over Cena. I almost feel sorry for him cause he is going to be absolutely destroyed In Jersey (my home state by the way). Especially if/when he wins..

People don't realize just how much of an affect the crowd can have on the show given their reaction or in some cases lack of reaction. The crowd can make or break a show.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I've been reading up and considering carefully the whole "Cena going heel". But the way Cena said some things, it sounded a lot like heel Cena (you know, from a few centuries ago) and like a heel in general.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



CoverD said:


> How is spending time with Charlie Sheen a prize?


I'm sure he's the "go to" man for ruffies.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cena is a heel and no one realizes it. He straight up trolled that crowd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember RAW IS WAR? Straight to the fucking point! Now it's all about Tout and Twitter...


Back then, it was bout DAT DIAL UP.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rocky541 said:


> They still really want to push this Tout thing. NO ONE CARES!!! I wonder how long it will take for them to realize this.


WWE is unable to realize anything these days


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



doctor doom said:


> holy shit the crowd from backlash 2000 must be in the house tonight!


I loved that crowd. I watch the ending of WWF match all time time. The heat HHH gets when he comes out with his awesome song blasting, The Rock's pop when he comes out, Stone Cold's pop, The Rock's pop when he hits the People's elbow, The Pop at the pin, the multiple pop when Stone Cold and the Rock's songs keep starting! Favorite moment of all time!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> I've been watching this show lately and it's fucking hilarious.


And so ahead of its time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That was not a good start to the show at all.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Lmfao

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

John Cena by definition is already a heel.

He'll win on Sunday, lift the belt to no doubt a chorus of boos as Wrestlemania goes off the air. If he was to officially "turn" heel, he'd probably get cheered because it's so wanted.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just tuned in. So far, I saw Cena getting the boring chant – probably deserved – and the announce table filming a Tout message. 

This is not raising my hopes for the show, but maybe they'll surprise me.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE should turn Cena heel tonight then at the end before going off the air have Cena say April Fools
> would be the best WWE Aprils fools joke ever


:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

INCOMING SQUASH.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jesus christ, that fucking Anti Smoking commercial....


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena must turn heel at WM.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really didn't think DC would boo him like that... but that had to be the worst he's gotten it in a long as time :lol:

Boring chants are the best... shame I get so much joy out of it... poor Cena. I really hope he does some shady ish to win at WM.. He won't even have to change his character much, honestly.

Anyway.. BRING ON TAKER.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He's turning heel. So turning heel.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Enough of 3MB vs. The Super Freinds, for fucking sake.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Incoming Squash


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"We are getting redemption"..."I am going to shock the world on at Wrestlemania doing what people thought was impossible"... and people thought I was nuts for assuming that Cena was behind the Shield back in January.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WERE TOUTING LIVE FROM RAW...TONIGHT


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Someone post pictures of Trish Stratus. She makes anything better, even this show so far.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Slater is god.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember RAW IS WAR? Straight to the fucking point! Now it's all about Tout and Twitter...


don't forget that commercials actually played IN-BETWEEN matches


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I missed the beginning, is Cena back to boy scout "I love and respect the Rock as a human being and performer" mode? it would be really insulting if they just teased him being heelish last week to get internet fans interested in the match, and had no plans on changing Cena's character whatsoever.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

3MB again? Oh well, I guess I'll get my dose of Orton for tonight before getting some sleep.

And a solid reaction for Orton like every single week!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Orton's theme :datass


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

3mb vs Mean Street Posse at WM 29 :vince


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well obviously 3MB are going to win this match.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Orton and Sheamus already destroyed 3MB. What does adding Big Show to the equation add to this match?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Completely forgot these 3 existed.

Orton :mark:*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mean Street Posse mention :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Happy Birthday Orton 33 years old today!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well, this is a matchup we were all dying to see.

On Superstars.

Last year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thank God that Sheamus haircut photo turned out to be fake.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

hmm now i want some chicken


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

aint we seen this match before for fuck sake


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

GIANT APEX FELLAS!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why do we keep seeing this match? :jose


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

3MB never has a chance. They are the new J.O.B. Squad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Really, really, REALLY hope the Shield beats these pricks on Sunday.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL: "What would happen if the Mean Street Posse went to a Karioke bar" 

And THAT is why I like having JBL at the booth! 

But fuck my mother, how many goddamn times do I need to see Sheamus destroy the 3MB? I mean fuck, I've seen some mutation of this match at least 15 times.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Team unstoppable coming out, and I'm not talking about Orton and Sheamoose.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Directionless 3mb clearly getting squashed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Happy Birthday rton

"NOW GO OUT AND OPEN RAW" :vince2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Bryan D. said:


> Enough of 3MB vs. The Super Freinds, for fucking sake.


HOW DARE YOU?!

They are the sailor moon scouts :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So far...tonight...the "BORING CHANTS" are greater > Than the last couple Raws!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Teammates fist bump Big Show, hands are broken and can't compete at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Don't know why 3MB would be a test when Ryback beat them all by himself.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Someone post pictures of Trish Stratus. She makes anything better, even this show so far.


Post pics of any wrestling chicks. Post pics of Doctor Who and Star Trek. Anything interesting!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I seem to recall Show and Sheamus having a big feud about 6 months, now they're best fwends 4 lyf.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Jesus christ, that fucking Anti Smoking commercial....


SERIOUSLY. I had to mute the TV and look away...that was horrifying!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Annihilus said:


> I missed the beginning, is Cena back to boy scout "I love and respect the Rock as a human being and performer" mode? it would be really insulting if they just teased him being heelish last week to get internet fans interested in the match, and had no plans on changing Cena's character whatsoever.


You guessed it. He also got some boring chants from the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A SQUASH on the Raw before WM. That seems about right.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really want some fans to follow The Shield down through the crowd.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can we get rid of the Big Show after Wrestlemania? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cole is soon going to run out of animals to compare The Shield to.

@ Wrestlemania: 'It's the antelopes of anarchy!'


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I think we will be hearing boring chants at some point in this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shame 3MB ARE Jobbers. 

Speaking of jobbers, what happened to Santino? I dont know but i dont think he's been around lately?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This goofy fuck, Slater. He's another one in the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dr.Boo said:


> You guessed it. He also got some boring chants from the crowd.


not just some, the entire arena was chanting it.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fella trolled me with the April fool haircut


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This episode of Raw has been awesome so far, to be fair to the WWE.















:brock


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Didn't Ryback kill these 3 by himself? What a pointless match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Hounds of Justice!

The Swarming Hornets in the Nest! 

The Piranhas in the Tank! 

The Snakes in the Grass! 

The Skunks in the Forest! 

The Weasels in the Hen House! 

The mean Grackles in the birdbath! 

OK, I think I've got WWE covered for their Shield related animal references.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Drew Mac is really looking a lot like Johnny Depp...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

3MB getting in some offense?!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> This goofy fuck, Slater. He's another one in the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



virus21 said:


> Post pics of any wrestling chicks. Post pics of Doctor Who and Star Trek. Anything interesting!


Someone post a picture of Walker John Cena.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait? 3MB is actually getting offense in? Is this an April Fools joke?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Chan Hung said:


> Shame 3MB ARE Jobbers.
> 
> Speaking of jobbers, what happened to Santino? I dont know but i dont think he's been around lately?


He's injured.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> HOW DARE YOU?!
> 
> They are the sailor moon scouts :lol


But Sailor :cena3 is fighting The Tooth Fairy :rock3


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lawler...just stop.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What a corny line from Lawler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The silence after that horrid King joke was so great.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hard to believe Sheamus and Drew McIntyre used to be huge rivals prior to the WWE. Their careers are on total opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Cole is soon going to run out of animals to compare The Shield to.
> 
> @ Wrestlemania: 'It's the antelopes of anarchy!'


Better than the constant "DA NUMBERS GAME DA NUMBERS GAME DA NUMBERS GAME".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Every time I see Drew in this nonsense, I feel rage towards Tiffany.

And that orange bastard Lawler. I can't already. :lmao


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

can this 3 mb shit end its pointless


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL needs to be on Raw more often.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hideous show so far. Hopefully Punk/Undertaker will pick the show up a little. Also FUCK YOU LAWLER.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Orton is so turning heel Sunday


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fucking King. Jesus fucking Christ. Thank God for JBL.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can't they devise another 3-man team. No? 3MB is the only one..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"COME ON FELLA" :lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I liked both of King's jokes.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well Heath Slater's hair looks nice....ummm I got nothing for this match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My god at that lawler joke there.. fpalm


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I think i've seen this match before?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

you can't stop the big show!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

didnt ryback squash all 3 of 3mb at once, yet super friends are finding them a bit of a test,wwe logic


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I Came To Play said:


> I seem to recall Show and Sheamus having a big feud about 6 months, now they're best fwends 4 lyf.


I guess you forgot how Big Show became part of the team.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shazayum said:


> not just some, the entire arena was chanting it.


My bad. I did down play it a bit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I hope this means shield goes over at wm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And this is over!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Kings joke was bad, and he should feel bad. Also, How is beating 3MB going to show that they are a cohesive unit?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can't believe Big Show is somewhat relevant in 2013.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here are your winners...Big Show..Sheamus..and Raaaaandy Orton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PC1EMosq1s


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHIELLLLLLD!!!!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Hideous show so far. Hopefully Punk/Undertaker will pick the show up a little. Also FUCK YOU LAWLER.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol yeah right, punk/taker will suck too just like it's sucked the past few weeks.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHIELD!!! :mark:


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Randy has been way too "facey", strongly feel an "unexpected" heel turn at mania


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That was about as weak looking Big Show punch I've ever seen.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Of course the Big Bitch had to get the knockout and the pin.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy fuck this is a joke. Seriously we seen this match a few weeks ago on smackdown. didn't we??????????? and raw to maybe 2-3 times this match has taken place. why is it that every time someone is facing the shield it has to be vs these 3 schmucks. 

and whats even more funny is that they had ryback last week decimate them 3 vs 1 handicap match.

so we gotta see this shit again? Why not put them atleast in 1on1 matches. its so dumb making a 3on3 match when you got the 3 biggest pg tards vs 3 biggest nerds. 


heh w/e thats how bad this company is they don't have star power and everything is lack luster what a joke. all they can choose is 3MB everytime LOL...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Splooge.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHIELD TIME!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And then The Shield came down and did nothing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Orton is so turning heel Sunday












Seriously though, Orton is almost a non-factor at this point


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shield :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Post-match fight #28371*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HOUNDS OF JUSTICE


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shield :mark:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lawler sounds like a videogame commentator.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHIELD

AMBROSE

ROLLINS

REIGNS 

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT SHIELD.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yas, it's a repeat of SmackDown


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dec_619 said:


> I think i've seen this match before?


Not think. You HAVE. And will continue to see it again and again. *yawns*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHIELD :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I hope something meaningful happens tonight.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

dean ambrose looks like a tool. his facial expression are hilarious he looks constipated all the time.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

DUH-UM DUH-UM DUH-UM DUH-UM DUH-UM DUH-UM DUH-UM DUH-UM 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



virus21 said:


> Post pics of any wrestling chicks. Post pics of *Doctor Who* and Star Trek. Anything interesting!


Don't look away


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lawler is awful, we've seen this match how many times already?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Orton is so turning heel Sunday


Cena and Orton turn heel end the night hugging eachother


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Damn Roman Reigns got his whole arm tatted up


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao Ambrose is awesome.


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CENA SUCKS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ambrose is a boss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And he's speaking.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ambrose. Oh holy jesus.

Let me get that gif on board.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Its almost annoying at how you _know_ the Shield is coming out whenever one of these 3 are wrestling...there's no surprise anymore WWE.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DEEEEEEEEEEEEAN. AM. BRO.
WITH. THAT. PRO. MO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I could listen to Dean Ambrose talk for a full three hours of Raw. 

Seriously, he's like an escaped mental patient. Its great!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Shield.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



denjin09 said:


> Randy has been way too "facey", strongly feel an "unexpected" heel turn at mania


Heel turn out of nowhere?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao The dude behind Ambrose just nodding in agreement. He better watch out, Ambrose will just stab him in the gut though.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i hope vince buys the shield a nice meal on sunday because there getting fucked at Mania


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose. Oh holy jesus.
> 
> Let me get that gif on board.


*That fucking gif :lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rollins is so underrated on the mic.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn, in the mind of a pervert Ambrose speech sounded wrong.

and to me that was wrong


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao At the guy with the white shirt.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Seth Rollins reminds of Punk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rollins has gotten much better on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rollins with that fresh bleach job. Ziggler, take notes.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Have a feeling Randy could join turn heel at Mania.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Don't look away


Only thing that would make that scarier if Cena's face appeared on the Angel


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



VintageOrton said:


> Rollins is so underrated on the mic.


I agree. Not awful AT ALL.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> SHIELD
> 
> AMBROSE
> 
> ...


:jay2 dying of laughter at that gif


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DON'T YOU BORING ROMAN REIGNS YOU BASTARDS


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

REIGNS :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

That fan is fucking awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT Shield promo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Believe in the Shield, y'all.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Another hint that Orton is turning at mania.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Who is Zack Ryder facing at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol @ the goof in the crowd yelling "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!"


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The crowd is turning heel. STOP BOOING REIGNS.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol at the guys yelling believe in the Shield.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

YOU FUCKING TELL EM RANDOM CROWD GUY! BELIVE IN THE SHIELD!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck yeah. All three of these guys continue to impress me.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao at the bald guy

'YEAH, OH YEAH, UHU, BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!'


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That was pretty impressive. They all sounded good. Nobody made me wince. They looked like they might smell real good, fresh from the shower.

I may call it a night, go take a nap.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Atleast make it a GODDAMN 3 on 3 TORNADO MATCH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I would just wreck that with no shame at all.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I have no idea who is who on that group, but the first was the best on the mic and the last was Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao That fan would take a bullet for them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose. Oh holy jesus.
> 
> Let me get that gif on board.


:lmao DAT TWERK


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Reigns, less talking, more just yelling, "Believe in the Shield", that's all you need.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Orton had a look on his face like "I'm better than this."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Shield all cut promos about how they are going to dominate at Wrestlemania. 

Sheamus responds by pointing at the Wrestlemania sign. 

WAY TO SHOW 'EM DUDE!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not the best Shield Promo there has been.

I don't know if any of them did that great of a job.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HBK :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I should have known they couldn't keep ole HBK away from Wrestlemania week. Hope he sits this show out, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I bet Brock "breaks" HBK's arm again with the Kimura Lock.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn Michaels, Triple H's person hype machine.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

HBK AIKDBDJJKAOLANJBHAGAFAFFSDDS

THE GOAT ON RAW AGAIN


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat HBK


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm starting to get annoyed by HBK, sadly.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If the shield loses at mania, I'm going to write an angry letter to Vince.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger next? Thank you because now I can get some sleep!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WWE needs to hire that dude screaming believe in the shield I think he single handedly fucked up those boring chants. 
And they only needed one person to talk during that not all 3. No one gave a fuck after Ambrose talked.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Everytime I hear the RAW theme song my mind immediately thinks some sort of recap is coming.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Reigns has extended his tattoo, looks awesome.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

At least that was different this time.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Da Silva said:


> If the shield loses at mania, I'm going to write an angry letter to Vince.


:vince2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> The Shield all cut promos about how they are going to dominate at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Sheamus responds by pointing at the Wrestlemania sign.
> 
> WAY TO SHOW 'EM DUDE!


That's all you need for Wrestlemania feuds nowadays :vince


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



jaymo123 said:


> Orton had a look on his face like "I'm better than this."


And yet, he's not. Bless his heart.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone know how to copy tweets and post them on forums?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK hasn't been on Raw in a long time.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd can't handle a damn promo longer than 3 minutes...I'll agree that the Cena one was getting boring, but at least let the Shield talk for two minutes without chanting "BORING" -__-.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm starting to get annoyed by HBK, sadly.


:agree: not been away long enough to really miss


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

On a side note Rollins's voice and lisp aern't hindering his mic skills.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I bet Brock "breaks" HBK's arm again with the Kimura Lock.


I really hope creative isn't that fucking lazy.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is probably the only thing worth watching on tonight's raw.....well also the boo's cena gets is amusing also.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger next, yay, cigarette break.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Shield needs to thank that crowd guy for putting them over.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is on Raw.. just give him a mic for a 20 min promo and mark my words.. HHH/Brock gets 1000 times more interesting than any other match at WM!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Da Silva said:


> If the shield loses at mania, I'm going to write an angry letter to Vince.


and he'll do this


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ya hbk is not the goat cena is


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm starting to get annoyed by HBK, sadly.


Somehow he went from being "Mr. Wrestlemania" to being Triple H's little buddy.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is irrelivent keep him away from this feud


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The WWE really does need to find a better way of using HBK because it has become a tradition with this "what does HBK think of HHHs match at Wrestlemania??" stuff. Maybe HBK will go crazy on Brock like he did with Taker the last 2 years.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I REALLY hope Zack Ryder gets a match at this year's Wrestlemania. He deserves to be on the main card. At least show him at Mania backstage in a match against Catering or something.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm looking forward to the HBK segment, could be good.

Also heard that Rock was wrestling tonight... I take it that was just an April Fools joke right? :side:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger if he wants could run in the White House right now and put Obama in the Patriot Lock, in and out in like 5 minutes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shield were great :mark:



TehJerichoFan said:


> Ambrose. Oh holy jesus.
> 
> Let me get that gif on board.


Good lord :ksi2 Is this woman in need of some kind of medical attention?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



genocide_cutter said:


> Anyone know how to copy tweets and post them on forums?


Highlight
Copy
Paste

Success.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK hasn't been on Raw since before SummerSlam. That was 7 months ago. It's not like he's on that much.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I think the crowd is chanting the 'boring' to put a stop to long speeches and hoping vainly to get more wrestling due to it.

It'll never happen.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger segment next?

Bored as fuck already. Need hot bitches to get me through it. 










:kobe4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I would just wreck that with no shame at all.


You so nasty.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Always good to see HBK but its starting to get a tad annoying him being in everyone HHH feud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



checkcola said:


> Somehow he went from being "Mr. Wrestlemania" to being Triple H's bottom.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just wait Punk Vs Taker will be relegated to the WWEAPP.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger to legalize weed and turn fact :Vince


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ethiopia? Yea...ok


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Remember when I said that you guys were going to hate Cena more than Rock after Mania? I was wrong, you guys hate him more now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Someone in Ethiopia can afford to come to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that Cena abuse :fergie


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Australia mentioned last = buried.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dafuq? Zeb Colter in a match?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol @ zeb coulter v del rio


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Korvin said:


> The WWE really does need to find a better way of using HBK because it has become a tradition with this "what does HBK think of HHHs match at Wrestlemania??" stuff.


LOL Nah. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb vs Del Rio? :mark:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Have you ever had Ethiopian food? 


No?


Neither have they. :westbrook2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Swagger segment next?
> 
> Bored as fuck already. Need hot bitches to get me through it.
> 
> ...


:bosh2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb's gonna wrassle!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT SWAGGA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb in a match?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> HBK is irrelivent keep him away from this feud


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol forgot about this storyline, back to jobbing for this goof after mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh, DAT HATE on the WWE GOAT. :hbk2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



dan the marino said:


> Someone in Ethiopia can afford to come to Wrestlemania?


:vince2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb is gonna wrestle? The fuck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Blah Blah Blah America Blah Blah Blah Illegal Blah Blah Blah Wrestlemania Blah Blah Blah We The People.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Really? Really? ADR vs Zeb?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't know about you. But I think Swagger is getting better on the mic.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Real American :hogan


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb Coulter in a match? fpalm


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THROUGHOUT HITHTORY
(starts laughing, can't listen to Jack Thwagger)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I would just wreck that with no shame at all.


You're not the only one. Getting some of that dick would give you bragging rights for life.

Get in line.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Swagger segment next?
> 
> Bored as fuck already. Need hot bitches to get me through it.
> 
> ...


I'm content with just watching this gif (Y)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Part of the point of a manager is so the wrestler doesn't have to talk. 

Seriously, get this lisping idiot to stand in the corner and be silent.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is Swagger a face?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

why do i still watch this show

i hate almost everyone and everything that happens in it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I CANT STOP staring at his LISP!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Another member of the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I have to put Jack Swagger on mute because he looks all good and hairy and beefy, but then he talks.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Crowd died fast...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Swagger segment next?
> 
> Bored as fuck already. Need hot bitches to get me through it.
> 
> ...


yes save us from the repetitive promo


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

wresthlemania amigo


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here we fucking go


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

kimura lock on HBK please


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Short and sweet for Zeb and Jack is good.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb/Swagger 2016


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"They cross our borders and sneak into our country........ they take our jobs.... but this is now Jack Swaggers America... We the People"

GTFO with that promo now.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Some nerd is holding cue cards next to the camera man for Swagger.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My god Swagger fucking sucks balls.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger should not be talking this much at all.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He said 'Swagger' not "Thwagger" :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Are they booing Del Rio too> ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That thick accent. :lmao
Oh Del Rio.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good promo from Swagger?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And the accent just keeps getting thicker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jack Swagger's America.

Where the guys look like Biff Tannen and the girls make porn videos.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That reaction (or lack of) for ADR has made my night :datass


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Del Rios nose looks like its trying to punch me.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jack Swaggers America 2013 oh hell yeah


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I like the Swagger/Zeb pairing but they need to stop the preachy promos and be more... heelish. It's more or less turned the ADR/Swagger feud into a debate match and nobody cares.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Swagger was surprisingly decent.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And the Senator from the Great State of My Underpants, Alberto Del Rio, is retorting. 

Jumanji guy. LOL forever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Del Rio promo? :lol

MOAR hot bitches :vince2










:kobe4


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did he just call him "Jumanji Guy"?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is the FIRST time i've seen THWAGGER'S LISP SO CLOSE :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here comes a cheesy promo.

WOOP!

JUMANJI GUY. :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark: Daniel Bryan :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I'm content with just watching this gif (Y)


I like this more of this and less of Cena.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jumanji guy.

I actually laughed. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They came out to Bryan's music!!

Edit: Nevermind, just a singles match. And against Ziggler? Dat PPV match for free.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT BRYAN REACTION


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BRYAANNNNNN :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yes! The GOAT is here!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BEARD


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jumanji guy.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT DANIEL BRYAN POP


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is Bryan still a heel? Why does he keep using that "NO!" shit?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Team Hell No = Pop of the night! ...so far.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ADR..what are your thoughts..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOvyRjVQLjE


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> You're not the only one. Getting some of that dick would give you bragging rights for life.
> 
> Get in line.


Dayum. At least you're not denying you're not above that.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT BOY D-BRYAN
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> I really hope creative isn't that fucking lazy.


believe...............IN THE CREATIVE!


though it will probably be best not too


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Del Rio is a generic face now. fpalm


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man ... the title on ADR means less than nothing right now ... but that World Heavyweight Championship looks like such a great world title belt. Always the best. 

... now if we can just get it on someone who can give it back prestige.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

YES YES YES


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bryan vs Ziggler? Sign me up.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bryan vs Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:yes :yes :yes

A break during DB's entrance.....:cole3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Seems like Swagger has gotten better on the mic.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bryan vs Ziggler should be amazing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat beard.

:lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler? Oh my good lord. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler on Raw for the second time in what? 2 weeks? Both are great to watch, but just no.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Del Rio promo? :lol
> 
> MOAR hot bitches :vince2
> 
> ...


Oh hells yeah more of this. Trish please.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

D bryan vs Dolph should be good even though I seen it before


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bryan vs. Ziggler 

PART FIVE HUNDRED AND SEVENTY THREE FUCKING THOUSAND


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not even bothered that we already saw Bryan vs Ziggler a few weeks ago, these two always deliver. Should be an awesome match.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

AGGGUUUUUERRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am a Jumanji guy.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ziggler vs Bryan a clash of the titans. Who will WWE bury this week? Maybe a double count out so they both lose.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Del Rio promo? :lol
> 
> MOAR hot bitches :vince2
> 
> ...


I'm all for some nice +2's but those are too big :jay


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bryan had some ring time with Ziggler on Smackdown. It was good shit. :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Great reaction for Bryan.

Still stuck in that damn tag team though.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT POP


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Del Rio is a generic face now. fpalm


What do you mean "now"?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Despite the junk he's been given to work with lately, just the sound of Bryan's music works the crowd into a frenzy.

Really hope that Ziggler and Bryan work a program in the future. Instead we'll get a 5 minute Raw match.

:drake1


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So pumped for HBK.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Bryan vs. Ziggler
> 
> PART FIVE HUNDRED AND SEVENTY THREE FUCKING THOUSAND


Still better than Ziggler vs Kofi #1000654432698326


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Now, I'm not gonna complain about a Ziggler vs. Bryan match, but I have a feeling this could quickly become a Kofi vs. Ziggler deal where they're just going to run it into the ground until I can't care about it anymore.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger, though taped, delivered the best promo of the evening.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Green Light said:


> AGGGUUUUUERRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


:mancini1

Next match should be good if given the time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FUCK COMMERCIAL BREAKS


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Emotions, charisma and humour are apparently not a necessity anymore for world title contenders. So far none of them made me care about them or their match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WHAT THE HELL, what's with all the goddamn match repeats? You could swear this company only had like 10 people in it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this a rerun? Nothing is advancing at all so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Dazzler


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd love for HBK to come out during the HHH-Lesnar match to apparently 'help the game'....only to superkick his face off


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone watching in the UK? That was the best Sky advert ever.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



razzathereaver said:


> What do you mean "now"?


He means that, right now, he's a generic face. Is there something incorrect in his statement?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ziggler with DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince McMahon on twitter!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

YES vince on twitter


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince McMahon on twitter is a big LOL


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Guys I heard WWE is working on the Chaperone 2 and that it will flood RAW and Smackdown for months with trailers from it. Heard it here first.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Team Directionless.

Bryan is one of the most over guys wwe has had in a while and shouldn't be wasted. This Hell No business has run its course, end it after mania and do something with Bryan. Please let him main event, or have a great feud with someone


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince @ Twitter


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince tweeted. :mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd love to follow your account, Vince, but the fact of the matter is: IT JUST ISN'T YOU.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big reveal?

Yeah right.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:vince2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:vince got a twitter :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh Vince is on twitter. 


Cue the TNA fans who will say Dixie Carter was on Twitter before it was cool.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince on twitter :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince is on twitter? Surely he has someone that runs it for him. Can't imagine he'd have time for that.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Imagine if Vince starts drunk tweeting.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh good Vince is on twitter, now my life has meaning. fpalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait a second, Vince's WWE has been over hyping twitter for almost two years now...and he himself wasn't even using the app?

Makes sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Damn, anyone see AJ's ass while she was standing there at the bottom the screen?

:damn


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL with the continuity


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Someone is obviously tweeting for Vince.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> Oh Vince is on twitter.
> 
> 
> Cue the TNA fans who will say Dixie Carter was on Twitter before it was cool.


Don't be silly. Twitter was never cool


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 "See AJ? She can be a wild card."


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zig selling already


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> The Dazzler


"The Dazzler" Bo Dallas. Looks like both the IWC and WWE themselves forgot about the man who beat the IC champ clean.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> WHAT THE HELL, what's with all the goddamn match repeats? You could swear this company only had like 10 people in it.


Since they cant do Kane vs Big E (they are saving his debut for WM for some reason) so they are doing Ziggles v DB again.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Del Rio is a generic face now. fpalm


Vince wants you to think that the stereotypically thick accent of an illegal Latino immigrant adds some dimension to his character.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Destiny said:


> Big reveal?
> 
> Yeah right.


Seriously. What's he going to tell everyone he will be in HHH corner? 
I personally don't own a twitter account and Vince having a twitter is meaningless to me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm guessing this announcement is likely a celeb. Anyways, I can't believe Mania is around the corner and i am not excited about it. To be frank...i have difficulty dishing money on this..i'll probably just wait it out.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Does Vince even know how to turn on a computer?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Deadman's Hand said:


> Imagine if Vince starts drunk tweeting.


Cranky Vince :troll


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Now that AJ is heel, D-Bry's 18sec loss was all her fault. Seems legit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> WHAT THE HELL, what's with all the goddamn match repeats? You could swear this company only had like 10 people in it.


What makes it worse is they have a three hour raw, plus two hour SD and their other shows too, they dont need to do repeat matches. It stupid when other wrestlers we have not seen in weeks dont even get matches on tv


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

twittter twitter twitter twitter vince on twitter twitter twitter toute


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



zkorejo said:


> Since they cant do Kane vs Big E (they are saving his debut for WM for some reason) so they are doing Ziggles v DB again.


Or have them face someone different


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I have till 5"

:mark:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



WrestlinFan said:


> "The Dazzler" Bo Dallas. Looks like both the IWC and WWE themselves forgot about the man who beat the IC champ clean.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They should repackage Bo Dallas as a Goldust type gay guy who dresses in all white and call him Bodazzler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This match isn't that great so far.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LETS GO ZIGGLES.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

AJ is crazy chants! :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Vince is on twitter? Surely he has someone that runs it for him. Can't imagine he'd have time for that.


Of course. Vince would snap given all the shit that will come down on that account. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ziggles with those cat sounds on his punches.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince Mcmahon: 
John Cena is ready for #WrestleMania #AprilFools #WWE #RAW
:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

TARANTUALA!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

AJs crazy :lol


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big pop for the tarantula.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He said it! Fameasser!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What goes on inside the mind of Vince McMahon:

TWITTER WWEFILMS TOUT JOHNCENA WWE HOLLYWOOD ENTERTAINMENT

:vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4 :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT FAMEASSER

Cole's finally been allowed to call it. My life is made.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:avit:

DEM COMMERCIALS.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E. is a midget


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It isn't the Fame-Asser, it is the name dropper.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cole finally called it the Fameasser.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Guys is there gonna be a jobber royale at Wrestlemania this year?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Woah, Cole called the fameasser!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Another ad break. :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cole didn't call the Famouser the Zig Zag?!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Okay, I just marked out with D-Bry pulling a Tajiri and locking in that Tarantula.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Aj's crazy chants...once again SHE'S more over than Ziggler. DEAL WITH THAT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Find Up!" 

Thanks Cole. How do I do that exactly?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So any new inductees for the hall of fame tonight or no?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No Mick Foley in next weeks television Hall of Fame? fpalm


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It annoys me that people just kick out of the fame asser like it's nothing.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Now that AJ is heel, D-Bry's 18sec loss was all her fault. Seems legit.


Makes me want to punch a hole thought the fucking wall. FUCK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Crowd seems easy to impress if they chant this is wrestling to generic wwe pace back and fort offense


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince's tweet

http://twitter.com/VinceMcMahon


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lets get some real good matches going.

El Generico vs Sara Del Rey.

http://blip.tv/fantasyfeline3/motdmotdmotd-6241841


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince McMahon ‏@VinceMcMahon 2m
@JohnCena will turn heel at #WrestleMania #RAW


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Only thing I'm hyped for is The HOF Ceremony and 2 matches on the Mania Card


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fame-esser... what?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Slam_It said:


> He said it! Fameasser!


Cole has been calling it that ever since New Age Outlaws did a small comeback and Billy used it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holly Willoughby getting all wet in that ad, I wouldn't mind doing some plumbing for her :kobe4


----------



## jnk6980 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Daniel Bryan has got to shave that beard and get a haircut. He is starting to look ridiculous.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Teh_TaKeR said:


>


More..... Trish Stratus next please........


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SpeedStick said:


> Vince's tweet
> 
> http://twitter.com/VinceMcMahon


I'm waiting for his first Twitter firing.

"@ZackRyder, YOU'REEEEEEEEEEE FIREEEEEDDDDDDDD!!!!!1!111!1"


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This match is boring to me, sad I used to love these 2.

Thank you WWE booking.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



jnk6980 said:


> Daniel Bryan has got to shave that beard and get a haircut. He is starting to look ridiculous.


Starting to. . .?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lol that ladbrokes advert.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> No Mick Foley in next weeks television Hall of Fame? fpalm


Think probably they just showed the big stars and what people will tune in for. I'm sure they'll show all the speeches during the show.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did they just announce shield vs. superfriends rematch the night after WM?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait, no :brock next weak?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



jnk6980 said:


> Daniel Bryan has got to shave that beard and get a haircut. He is starting to look ridiculous.


bryanbryan

no.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

has anything good happened so far(like a big johnny appearence)?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hey, TNA. FUCK YOU.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Slam_It said:


> Did they just announce shield vs. superfriends rematch the night after WM?


Probably just a dark match.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



King Gimp said:


> Hey, TNA. FUCK YOU.


What's wrong with you?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> This match is boring to me, sad I used to love these 2.
> 
> Thank you WWE booking.


I'm with you. It hasn't seemed to hit a higher gear and the crowd is more into AJ.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



shutupchico said:


> has anything good happened so far(like a big johnny appearence)?


The Shield came out and read Superfriends v.3 to filth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did cole just imply Ziggler was doing the head stand for the whole break


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Think probably they just showed the big stars and what people will tune in for. I'm sure they'll show all the speeches during the show.


Gotcha. Wonder if they will have time though?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They are really pushing WWE app...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"The action never stops!" 

"not even the commentary...which is unfortunate at times" 

LOL! JBL FUCKING RULES!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL finally telling a joke that's funny and fitting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



shutupchico said:


> has anything good happened so far(like a big johnny appearence)?


We got to watch The King make a live Tout video.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> More..... Trish Stratus next please........


Jesus, go google Trish yourself,, every week with this shit..


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 : We never go off the air! Find out what happens in this match after this commercial break!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These two should be in the WHC feud. Damn, that's a Mania match worth watching.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Destiny said:


> bryanbryan
> 
> no.


He's not going to shave it for at least another year. He has a bet going on with some baseball player right now. If he loses the bet he has to shave his beard completely off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HOLY SHIT what a kick to the head.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Still can't believe that Big E and Fandango are both getting their very first televised match at the biggest show of the year, yet the IC champhion gets thrown on the pre show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Awesome22 said:


> What's wrong with you?


Lol. Just kidding. Kinda weird how they would have an add on USA though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good match so far....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ziggler just sold that kick like a fucking shotgun blast to the face! 

And Lawler, if you make another joke that like again, I'll forcefeed a pig's dick down your fucking throat!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jesus Christ, Big E needs a new attire.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Now this is a match


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The RAW commentary team should just be JBL, and Daniel Bryan looks like he just came out of the woods.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat kick by Brian


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Stop with the crazy jokes.. Not funny..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


>


Awesome pic!! I miss Sid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow. Nice counter by Ziggler there.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lawler...enough with the lame D-Bry and Goat jokes.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> This match is *boring* to me, sad I used to love these 2.
> 
> Thank you WWE booking.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Awesome match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good match so far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Turning the Pages on Dolph!" 

Its "turning the tables" Cole! I swear to God, he's as bad as Biff Tannen with the idioms, but Biff's fuck ups are at least funny.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Crowd is loving it.

Nice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jesus that impact then


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These two have great chemistry with each other


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is a good match, but I'm failing to find the humor in this goat jokes. Ahem, King.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

great match...but I'm scared. Whenever these 2 perform, the rest of the Raw stinks by comparison.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

????????


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yasss


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I enjoyed that match very much


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WTF was that shit?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Buckley said:


> Jesus Christ, Big E needs a new attire. to retire


fixed


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm so tired of seeing Big E and his big fucking titties.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E is going to rape Daniel now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ziggler looking strong?










EDIT: Nevermind fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Deadman's Hand said:


> The RAW commentary team should just be JBL, and Daniel Bryan looks like he just came out of the woods.


If you think he looks grizzly now, just wait until the beginning of next year. He has already confirmed he's not shaving it for at least another year.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

big e doin' work!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

why the fuckers tna fans everyweek do this shit?
stop posting pics you fuckers 
this is actually a good show so far
fuck tna


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mini Theo-Huxtable on roids taking over.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BIIIGGGGG EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Still don't get the finisher


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

1 2....phantom 3 he got him

huh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

AJ wanted some of Kanes D again, once you go Kane you never go back


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd mark for a Bryan/Ziggler 1 on 1 match at Mania one year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E stop Kane


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dem man boobs are massive.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm about to start a Kickstarter to get Big E some new trunks.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:langston


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SpeedStick said:


>


:ass


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E is awesome.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DA POWER.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Kane could've easily reversed that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Christ, Big E's tits flop more than Naitch's

ghey ass finisher. Kane head landed on his nuts


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E. and Dolph getting decent heat.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that was pretty impressive.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i wish big e would stop getting his tits out all the time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good match. And I'm loving how hot the crowd is tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Guys, We're SHOCKED.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E looks like a fucking jackass.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That match was nothing special tbh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good match there at least. Can't expect any more from Bryan & Ziggler. 

Big E Langston has bigger tits than most of the divas! I mean Jesus they even jiggle! 

And his finisher is the silliest thing ever. IT LOOKS LIKE HE IS GIVING HIMSELF AN INVERTED DDT!!!


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can you believe that?!

No.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What is Big E's finishing move called? (If it has a name)


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Like nobody has lifted Kane up before.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The only title Ziggler deserves.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> AJ wanted some of Kanes D again, once you go Kane you never go back


well it is 3 ft of hell fire


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good booking in my opinion.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Despite how strong Big E is, that barely looked believable.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Big E Langston!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did they botch that ending?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WWE Films should do a AJ Lee/Big E porn movie. It will make more profit than all their movies combined.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao :lmao Dat live evisceration.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"eviscerates" Vince, your core audience aka kids, don't know what that means


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The majority of WWE's fan base are now looking up the word eviscerate.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Undertaker eviscerates CM Punk??? Does WWE not know what the word means


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can absolutely guarantee Undertaker won't eviscerate CM Punk live on raw...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> Still don't get the finisher


What's the matter with it? It's basically a RKO to the body.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't think WWE knows what eviscerate means...


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Undertaker to eviscerate CM Punk?

e·vis·cer·ate ( -v s -r t ). v. e·vis·cer·at·ed, e·vis·cer·at·ing, e·vis·cer·ates. v.tr. 1. To remove the entrails of; disembowel.

Live disembowelment? SWEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Queen Akasha said:


> Big E looks like a fucking jackass.


Exactly. That ending was ugh...


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What in gods name do they mean by The Undetaker is going to eviscerate C.M. Punk?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

here we go dragging HBK corpse out again to put over WM.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Queen Akasha said:


> Big E looks like a fucking jackass.


don't know how anyone takes that clown seriously


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Brown Hippy said:


> What is Big E's finishing move called? (If it has a name)


Faceful of Tits


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Brown Hippy said:


> What is Big E's finishing move called? (If it has a name)


the gut buster?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Undertaker eviscerating CM Punk?

Viscera making his return?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is it just me, or does Big E look like he's rollin' -- in the facial expressions, particularly?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:jpl :hbk :brock next :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> The majority of WWE's fan base are now looking up the word eviscerate.


"wasnt he that fat black dude..?"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn and The Rock Up next


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm on a cut right now. That chicken and cajun fries look so good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



zkorejo said:


> WWE Films should do a AJ Lee/Big E porn movie. It will make more profit than all their movies combined.


Unfortunately for them child porn is still illegal in 49 of the 50 states.

Wyoming's a strange place.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ring any bells?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

RIP Punk


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow, eviscerate? Really? The return of Viscera is imminent, folks...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

wow, it doesn't even feel like mania is this sunday, feels more like unforgiven or no mercy, not feeling it


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler are amazing


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Evilerk said:


> well it is 3 ft of hell fire


:kane


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> AJ wanted some of Kanes D again, once you go Kane you never go back


That dick never was the same after it went inside Katie Vick's decaying vagina.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Now that the match has picked up they can chant this is wrestling. Wish Dolph seemed credible so I'd care, sad I used to think this guy would be ready by now but he's not showing any signs of improvement. Naturally his promos were meant to be decent or less. In the ring the guy is an awesome athlete, but let's be real, he's just a guy who's good at getting beat up and has been for way too long. Doesn't help that he sells and bumps like a ragdoll


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

e·vis·cer·ate (-vs-rt)
v. e·vis·cer·at·ed, e·vis·cer·at·ing, e·vis·cer·ates
v.tr.
1. To remove the entrails of; disembowel.


OMG you guys! TV-14 returns!!!!!!1! That's the #BigReveal!!1


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Louisiana Fast


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat PS1 in dat Sky ad


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



RAB said:


> Undertaker to eviscerate CM Punk?
> 
> e·vis·cer·ate ( -v s -r t ). v. e·vis·cer·at·ed, e·vis·cer·at·ing, e·vis·cer·ates. v.tr. 1. To remove the entrails of; disembowel.
> 
> Live disembowelment? SWEEEEEEEEEET.


:bosh what the fuck?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



zkorejo said:


> WWE Films should do a AJ Lee/Big E porn movie. It will make more profit than all their movies combined.


Yeah, preferably with the shield joining in half way through, you know, for justice.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



the fox said:


> why the fuckers tna fans everyweek do this shit?
> stop posting pics you fuckers
> this is actually a good show so far
> fuck tna


I'm not a TNA fan at all. I think TNA is fucking terrible. But if you think this RAW has been good so far, you're nuts.

- Same John Cena promo we get every week.
- Sheamus/Show/Orton beat 3MB. Even though we've already seen Orton/Sheamus beat them 2v3. Followed by a Shield promo we've already seen.
- Tout, Twitter, "Did You Know?", WWE App
- Ziggler/Bryan match for the 10th time with the same post match crap.

Yeah, fuckin' buddy. That go-home show is MONEY lemme tell ya.

Can't forget another "WE THE PEOPLE!" promo. A shitty ADR promo. And an upcoming Undertaker Paul Bearer "eulogy." That's all new. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Queen Akasha said:


> Big E looks like a fucking jackass.


lol I love your bluntness.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

big e is awful. what's his finisher, he drops somebody on top of himself? i guess as long as he stays on roids and in a bodyguard role, he'll be fine, but he'll flop quicker than zeke when he goes solo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brown Hippy said:


> What is Big E's finishing move called? (If it has a name)


Big Ending.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

In-ring GOAT time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn Michaels is one of the biggest cunts in the history of wrestling.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Match was good but it didn't need Big E coming out the strongest at the end. Could just be me though; I really don't get the appeal of the guy.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Da Silva said:


> Yeah, preferably with the shield joining in half way through, you know, for justice.


Title: #AJAll


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

By evicerate they mean he's bringing back Vicera and the rest of the Ministry of Darkness


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Faceful of Tits


lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm so on the fence with this Oblivion movie, though hopefully Morgan Freeman's presence makes it great.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Unfortunately for them child porn is still illegal in 49 of the 50 states.
> 
> Wyoming's a strange place.


So I guess we're stuck with One Night in Chyna.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Who is Zack Ryder squashing tonight?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao At "serious" Cole.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm so on the fence with this Oblivion movie, though hopefully Morgan Freeman's presence makes it great.


at least it will be better than that crappy wil smith and his kids movie


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's time to find out how HBK feels about Triple H coming out of retirement for a retirement match


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Whoever suggested Big E is on steroids obviously doesn't realise he was a bloody powerlifter.

I don't mind Big E. Langston in his current role.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh my god! Shawn's arm!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did they just say "Slam of the Week" from August? Fucking A.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:hbk2 :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DEM POP!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man I love seeing HBK.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:hbk

I'm ok with "The Icon, The Showstopper, The Main Event".
Not "Mr Wrestlemania", that's the Undertaker


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

One thing I miss about HBK besides his matches was hearing his theme every RAW.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

GOAT entrance music. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mr. Wrestlemania's hair plugs are looking more natural these days, anyway.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Mr. "Sexy Boy"*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Looks like HBK has been down in Texas for quite some time.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat Texas pride


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: Dat song


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The crowd started great, and then they died.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I was expecting a much better pop.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

GOAT sjedjejdhe

:mark: :mark: HBK


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBBBBBKKKKKKKKKKKK!!! :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn looks....younger.

DAT HBK :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My 2nd favorite wrestler of all time!!!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mrrr Wrestlemaniiaaaa bitccchhheeezzz!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tonight Matthew, I am Zeb Colter!

Sort it out HBK,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

MR. WRESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTLEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAANIA

:hbk2


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What's with the weak pop for GOAT Michaels?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK looks like he just rolled up out of a deer stand jesus christ.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is it only me that thinks Shawn has gained a lot of weight? At his age and considering he no longer wrestles, there is nothing wrong with that, but it's just something I've noticed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd rather see HBK vs. Rock to be honest ;-)


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What's with the weak pop for GOAT Michaels?


Are you shitting me? That was the loudest pop of the night.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Always great to see HBK.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK to swerve the fuck out of everybody by Super Kicking both Brock and HHH and challenging 'Taker again at WM in the greatest triple threat of all time.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK looks like he's been hunting with Stone Cold.


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love Michaels but I'm a bit meh. It'll be a similar promo to the ones he did about the HHH v Lesnar/Taker matches. Yawn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why is Max Cady from Cape Fear coming out to Shawn Michaels' theme music....

(takes closer look) 

Oh wait.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*COWBOY MAN!! Bork make him lose smile again lol*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miss HBK.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I miss HBK. And this is kind of random but I miss Eddie Guerrero as well.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The heart attack granpa to speak up for Triple Hemmorhoid.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He does look younger. Also lol @ JBL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shouldnt the taker be mr wrestlemania?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK paying tribute to the Smoking Gunns.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Best entrance music everrrr <3 Not feeling the cowboy/g.i. joe look though xD


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Break his fucking arm again Brock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Hera said:


> HBK looks like he just rolled up out of a deer stand jesus christ.


Have you seen his hunting show? He probably just did.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I think WWE turned down the mic on the crowd. Poor Vince probably couldn't handle all of the Cena heat.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lesnar paying homage to Frank Mir 

Kimura's are dangerous shit yo'


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



GothicBohemian said:


> Match was good but it didn't need Big E coming out the strongest at the end. Could just be me though; I really don't get the appeal of the guy.


he appeals to Vince..just as baby oil

:vince3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK back in da house!!! I've always been an HBK mark....

Too bad HBK isn't wrestling


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ladies & Gentlemen, tonight the role of John Cena the corporate shameless shill will be played by Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



all in all... said:


> "wasnt he that fat black dude..?"


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Destiny said:


> Miss HBK.


.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That music will never get old even though he's cock eyed now and you don't know who he's talking to or what he's looking at.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here comes H


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

thank god for hbk, only reason anyone would(or should) care about helmsley/brock.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> HBK paying tribute to the Smoking Gunns.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Have you seen his hunting show? He probably just did.


Unless he Gave the Deer some Sweet Chin Music then no


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HHH!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Evilerk said:


> he appeals to Vince..just as baby oil
> 
> :vince3


i always imagine Vince reverting to his WBF play by play routine whenever he sees Big E on the screen


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK :buried



:HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He'll even interrupt his best friend mid promo. Besties.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen, tonight the role of John Cena the corporate shameless shill will be played by Shawn Michaels.


Ugh, I was thinking this. At least he kept that short.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

His part time career Shawn

here comes HHH


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shadowcran said:


> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
> Ha, ha, ha
> ...


Stop....just stop


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:roode's dad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So if HHH loses that would make it, what, his 4th or 5th retirement in the last 3 years?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HAITCH.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I kinda want the Shields music to hit sometime during this.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Now we just need Brock to come out to the ring and we'll have had three of the GOAT theme songs in a row :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Mr. "Game"*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> Unless he Gave the Deer some Sweet Chin Music then no


Well on the show he did kill a duck via body splash, so.......


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Game!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*HBK's biggest question is.. "Hunter.... why did you have ass lube on a few weeks ago without me being in the building".*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm the Game-Ah.. I have a small penis-ah.. I have to book myself to beat up tougher men to boost my ego-ah, i'm retired and trying to convince people i'm not-ah.. I buried the IC champ last week-ah..


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> He'll even interrupt his best friend mid promo. Besties.


He never lets him finish


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Lesnar paying homage to Frank Mir
> 
> Kimura's are dangerous shit yo'


What about The Polish Expiriment? That guy had some sick kimura wins. 

Krystoff Soshynsky(SP?)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is exactly like Taker/HHH, just replace Taker with Brock...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:jpl holding that mic all weird :lol


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Didn't we have this last year with Taker?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> So if HHH loses that would make it, what, his 4th or 5th retirement in the last 3 years?


I think it's his 5 year anniversary of his first retirement...could be wrong though.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone think Barrett might interfere in Triple H's match on Sunday? Because of what Triple H did to him last week? Or am I giving the writing too much credit?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Annihilus said:


> I'm the Game-Ah.. I have a small penis-ah.. I have to book myself to beat up tougher men to boost my ego-ah, i'm retired and trying to convince people i'm not-ah.. I buried the IC champ last week-ah..


Staph


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I agree..HBK looks younger..looking good (no ****)


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thanks for clarifying what "same" means Shawn.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

how bout hbk just replaces helmsley in the match.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dr.Boo said:


> Anyone think Barrett might interfere in Triple H's match on Sunday? Because of what Triple H did to him last week? Or am I giving the writing too much credit?


nobody gives a shit about barrett.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I have major, personal conversations with the ones I love in very public places for everyone to hear. The lack of logic in wrestling will always make me smile.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is so stupid. This is exactly like The End of an Era storyline last year. Just instead of Lesnar, it was Taker. 

zzzzzz


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is fucking boring.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yeah, it's more like when you ended McFoley's career haitch


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is only good on the mic when he's that cunt of a heel.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The sob story again...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Triple H Gives no fucks about who he buries

Intercontinental Champion=Don't Give a Fuck
Best Friend=Don't give a fuck
WWE Champion=Cena isn't Champ yet, but he still won't give a fuck :HHH


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Smarky Smark said:


> What about The Polish Expiriment? That guy had some sick kimura wins.
> 
> Krystoff Soshynsky(SP?)


Never seen it


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I've seen this somewhere before...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



all in all... said:


> "wasnt he that fat black dude..?"


:lol

Big E finisher really sucks...i'd rather see a leg drop.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol Scott Hall is marking out on twitter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And you HHH dont do it for money, you do it for BURY people


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Guy in crowd - "That's right baby!"


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone hear THAT'S RIGHT BABY


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Don't get interesting about The Feud,Sorry.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Pls, just fuck off and bring :brock


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK getting emotional.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That's fucking right baby!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn Michaels sounds like Moe from The Simpsons.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm not enjoying this...not at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He never lets him finish


The frustrations of a bottom.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol dats right bae bay!! Wooooo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Brown Hippy said:


> :roode's dad


haha..that's pretty funny actually :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yeah Triple H! Don't retire from that thing you only do twice a year now!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



llamadux said:


> nobody gives a shit about barrett.


No, but it could get him into a storyline. I mean he is a midcard champion.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

More like poured himself into steph.

Am i right! XD


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



shutupchico said:


> how bout hbk just replaces helmsley in the match.


I'd like it. I never liked HBK personally except that his wrestling was always a class act every single time. He could make any jerk look good vs him. HHH is just a self aggrandizing ass.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HBK is sounding more and more like Pillman.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good promo by Shawn, but he does come off a bit like the nagging wife telling the husband not to go to war.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Break both their arms


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

NEED :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yeah this sucks, but John Cena's facial expression last week are :mark: worthy. :lol Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Chris Jericho is in the crowd tonight for this segment!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHUT THE FUCK UP HBK

SHUT THE FUCK UP HHH

This is a bad soap opera.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He does it for money? So he's an employee? Then why not just fire him eh? :vince


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ass :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He said ass. Someone throw that holy water on him NOW.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Actually scratch that, he sounds like Patty and Selma.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HHH Scumbag Friend


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I need a boring chant to start.....or BORK to save this segment


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Damn, I think that's the first time Shawn said "ass" since 1998. 

BROCK


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> The frustrations of a bottom.


lololololololol.... :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bork to break Heartbreakerman's arm again


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Good promo by Shawn, but he does come off a bit like the nagging wife telling the husband not to go to war.


Swerve. :lmao He is there to tell him to kick Lesnars ASS!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well...here comes the pain.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HERE COMES THE FUCKING PAIN.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The best thing about RAW today, by a distance, has been the odd thing people in the crowd have been shouting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :brock


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

born again christian my ass


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here comes the pain! :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HERE COMES THE PAIN.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bork! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brock's theme music is so good


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Mr. "PAIN"*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Promo saved, by Brock.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HERE COMES THE PAIN, BROCCCCKKKK LESSNARRRRR. :mark:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman here to spit some hot fire.


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LESNAR!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

2 things:

1) Sean's voice sounds really worn out.
2) Big E Langston's finisher looks like it hurts himself more than his "victim".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No reaction for Lesnar.

lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:brock :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL that brock hop...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

brockbrockbrockbrock:brock


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HERE COMES THE PAIN :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shadowcran said:


> I'd like it. I never liked HBK personally except that his wrestling was always a class act every single time. He could make any jerk look good vs him. HHH is just a self aggrandizing ass.


u said it, bro.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Beardless Brock is growing on me.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Those two words....BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

eviscerate, anomaly


someone get cole word of the day toilet paper?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman promo will be better than this match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lesnar looking sunburnt :lmao


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

RUN SHAWN RUN!!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> The frustrations of a bottom.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

brock finally furfilling dem dates


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here comes the no reaction.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH, BROCK...BROCK..."

:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Triple H sporting the bobby roode look.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Don't tell me HBK is gonna turn on Triple H at Mania lol...nah...i doubt it!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really want Steph to come out, and I really want Brock to at least try and F5 her...


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HHH should actually retire.. please do.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Paul Heyman should be permanent GM because every week he's a highlight of the show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat heat. :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman is GOAT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lol Paul


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Paul Heyman, I fucking love you!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oh damn


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL OWNED


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao Paul Heyman with that low blow :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I still say the stipulation should have been Paul heyman gets HHHs director job..but what do I know?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That's ETHER!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yes! Lesnar and Heyman to save the show. Heyman just burned HHH.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman, what a superstar.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:brock :brock :brock

Getting that money with just a bounce.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:torres Dat Heyman


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Paul Heyman is always gold.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that wife comment.. ouch


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Heyman...


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"You're going to disappoint your wife, but you're probably used to that anyway"

:mark::mark:


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao Dat Stephanie shot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Paul Heyman is absolute GOLD. :lol:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I feel like I've heard all this before...oh well, it's still nice to see HBK again and I'm not one to complain about a Heyman promo.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HEYMAN


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao God, I love Paul.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TheeJayBee said:


> I really want Steph to come out, and I really want Brock to at least try and F5 her...


F5's her..with his penis:


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lmfao. Can always count on Heyman. :lol:


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Paul spitting that fire.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BORK LAZER


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"that's a sucker move. he fights from emotion"

bless Heyman


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shawn slowing removing every article of clothing he's got. 

And, Trips is putting his COO career on the line, also? I think that confirms a Game victory.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat Hairline


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:heyman GOAT


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Evilerk said:


> F5's her..with his penis:


:brock


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Getting all hot and bothered every time Shawn removes part of his clothes


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

KICK HIS ASS!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The same Brock Lesnar who lost to Cena via a fireman carry slam.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Abrupt ending.

That it???


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Paulbomb!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No brawl?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

preach paul preach


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*










Paul Heyman promos. Always great.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman 5* Promo


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:brock cutting the best promo ever :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ECW: You better learn how to cut a damn good promo for the rest of your lives because your asses aren't getting paid here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm a bit disappointed...i mean i know WWE wants to have BROCK only do ppvs...but why not have at least a SQUASH match? :topic::$:angry:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swaggers shirt is so bad ass.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No. As good as Heyman is, everytime they do a close up of Lesnar I just want to give him a hug, his eyes are so damn adorable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My interest in a HHH Vs. Lesnar rematch = Zero

My interest in listening to Heyman hype a HHH Vs. Lesnar match = ALL THE WAY TO THE FUCKING SKY!!!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We all know Triple H is winning.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol, Lesnar literally got paid to bounce on the stage and then just stand next to Heyman.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

are u fucking kidding me?without any action?Fuck you


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



GothicBohemian said:


> I feel like I've heard all this before...oh well, it's still nice to see HBK again and I'm not one to complain about a Heyman promo.


Yeah, tonight is apparently just stuff we've heard/seen before to remind us that Wrestlemania is Sunday. It feels like they should be advancing things but they're STILL in a holding pattern, for some reason. They must REALLY think that Rock/Cena II on name value alone is going to sell this $70 show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

James1o1o said:


> The same Brock Lesnar who lost to Cena via a fireman carry slam.


:troll


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love how Brock doesn't have to say a damn thing... Him and Heyman are perfect together <3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman IS gold as some of you have said. Too bad they never can figure out a way to keep him around longer each time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So that segment was basically...

Shawn: Be careful, Hunter.
Hunter: Leave me alone.
Heyman: YOU'RE GOING TO DIE.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So this is the last raw before wrestlemania. A bunch of boring promos and a couple of 2-3 minute matches. Let this foreshadow WM29.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brock and Triple H better be having a physical encounter later tonight. We need an awesome brawl again!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How sad is it that the WWE has to hype the WWE champion appearing on the show? Shouldn't that be a forgone conclusion.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Takertheman said:


> Paul Heyman is always gold.


yes he is, I would love a two man power trip with Brock/Punk and Heyman right by them, ala Austin/Triple H from years ago


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

When I think of honesty I think of Paul Heyman.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am the one, in 20-1.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

There better be blood at Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shadowcran said:


> Heyman IS gold as some of you have said. Too bad they never can figure out a way to keep him around longer each time.


They can but Vince is dumb and wont do it.

Answer, make Heyman head booker


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Setsu00 said:


> I love how Brock doesn't have to say a damn thing... Him and Heyman are perfect together <3


It's more a matter of "should not ever say a damn thing," but yes. Made for each other.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Heyman and HBK were great in their promos but the segment could have been much more intense.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I liked this promo. HBK's involvement made it interesting and Heyman was pretty good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really hope that Punk taking a break after Mania is true because homeboy needs new material and a fire lit under his ass...along with a better attitude and eye surgery.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lesnar/HHH has been oh so awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's no holds barred, you'd think HBK would just make it 2 v 1.

DAT WWE LOGIC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Da Silva said:


> No. As good as Heyman is, everytime they do a close up of Lesnar I just want to give him a hug, his eyes are so damn adorable.


"Killer" baby blue


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So far...best parts of show: "BOOOOOO" from fans at Cena...and the Paul Heyman "Steph/HHH" insult


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Triple H committing suicide? with his "Bury every fool" Aura

I think the Shovel would just bounce off his body like it was nothing


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

COME ON, NO BRAWL?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

so they just confirmed that HHH is winning.. Heyman said if he lost he'd stop being the COO of WWE too as well as a wrestler, we all know that isnt happening, him stepping down as a wrestler was semi-believable, now theres exactly a 0.0% chance Lesnar beats him at WM.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good shift put in by Brock tonight 8*D

HBK just standing there praying or something in the ring, seems like he just comes back to act like a bit of a bitch to make Hunter look tough in comparison. Pity


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's no holds barred, you'd think HBK would just make it 2 v 1.
> 
> DAT WWE LOGIC.


HBK has honour and respects what are most likely his friend's wishes that he not interfere on his behalf and make him look like a little bitch


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> They can but Vince is dumb and wont do it.
> 
> Answer, make Heyman head booker


Answer: make a stipulation that Heyman gets HHH's COO job if Brock wins.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CM God has a nice ring to it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm about to fall asleep and miss the rest of the show, is that a bad thing?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I really hope that Punk taking a break after Mania is true because homeboy needs new material and a fire lit under his ass...along with a better attitude and eye surgery.


Man RAW is gonna be miserable without him. Good opportunity to make The Shield the superheel group though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I'm about to fall asleep and miss the rest of the show, is that a bad thing?


The way WWE churn out the shit they do, it's not surprising at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm a bit disappointed...i mean i know WWE wants to have BROCK only do ppvs...but why not have at least a SQUASH match? :topic::$:angry:


Dont they pay him per appearance? So why not get the most out of each appearance and get a match out of him too. Its like they are wasting him


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Would anyone complain if Shawn wanted to come out of retirement for a match with Daniel Bryan. I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I was only half listening, is HBK going to be in HHH's corner at WM? Did I hear that right or no?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I'm about to fall asleep and miss the rest of the show, is that a bad thing?


In the show they aired before Raw came about, they had a match Iron Sheik vs Virgil. Me and my 2 buddies, also diehard wrestling fans, all fell asleep at the 3 minute mark. From what we were told by the clock, it knocked us all out for 10 minutes each. Only time I've ever fallen asleep siting in a chair.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

New Mad Men season :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not much point in Brock even being there really

At least have him come out later and hurt someone


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena heel turn to beat the rock
taker beats punk
hhh beats lesnar

wm30

heel cena vs undertaker (where it's already announced this is takers final match to add some extra spice to it)
punk vs hhh (face punk vs corporate hhh)
rock vs brock (because that would actually be sweet to see again)
Sheamus vs Orton - for a belt 

simples...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HHH doesn't look intimidating anymore with that haircut.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Everyone is a John Cena fan now?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena's promo is so unworthy of being recapped it's not even funny.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I give WWE credit for trying to make me give an F about a match between two part timers where the old guy is going to go over, but sorry. Not happening.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

recap the fans chanting boring u fucks


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Sad they didn't play the boring chants there.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

STRONG WORDS....

:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love how they keep painting Cena as an underdog even though we expect him to win all the fucking time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Recap Hour


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Too many Cena fans everywhere in the audience.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Would anyone complain if Shawn wanted to come out of retirement for a match with Daniel Bryan. I sure as hell wouldn't.


I wouldn't stop jizzing for a good week or so. It wouldn't be healthy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We need that Roman Reign's facial expression for a smiley.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just like turning Cena heel..impossible


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We don't have fucking memory problems.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I'm about to fall asleep and miss the rest of the show, is that a bad thing?


It could be WWE's new strategy, put people to sleep during 3 hour raws so we unconsciously leave it on USA network for the full 3 hours and improve their ratings.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miz/Barrett is preshow. Thank god.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That wasn't a bad promo from Reigns.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Considering this is the last raw before mania I would have expected this forum to have crashed at least twice, over something huge, this raw feels half asleep. I'm so bored. Y2J Save Us?????


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

hahah IC title pre show? Suck that miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good. Miz in the preshow.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Sooooo... 90 Minutes in, two matches so far? That some kinda record?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett deserves better than being on the pre-show with Miz.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett match coming up. IC title on Pre-Show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miz Vs. Barrett is going to be on the preshow? 

Fuck! What's going to be my piss break now? I can't leave during the Intergender Tag match...I'll miss a Sandow promo!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HEY MIZ FUCK YOU!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A 4 hour show and you cant put the IC title match in there? This fucking company.

This fucking company :lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol Sad Miz,Pre Show at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Aye so John C & John L together at Wrestlemania.... massive heel turn.... tats my uneducated quote for the week.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett vs. Miz is on the fucking preshow?

It's for the *INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP*.

Ugh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The IC title match is on the pre-show? :fpalm

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The IC relegated to the pre-show. Pathetic.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I just can't get into the show at all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett changes too damn much


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ffs recaping already, you can clearly see that they dont have a clue with what to do with the show, now it's time for some boring filler 

Barrett and the miz wrestling on the pre-show :lmao:lmao:lmao wouldn't even put that on velocity


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HAHA Miz doesn't make it on the main card.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miz is going to be 4-0 at Mania. Anyone know who had the second longest streak at Mania before being beaten ?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miz goes from Main eventing a Wrestlemania to going onto the pre show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You can be certain that we will NEVER see that part with the fans chanting "Boring" at John Cena ever again. That will remain buried (no pun intended) deep in the WWE Vault forever.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't see wade Barrett's appeal here. He does not impress me whatsoever


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miz...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Does that mean Cesario gets on the card?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He's not gonna get kicked in the barrage again is he? They've turned him into A FUCKIN JOKE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck me if Ryder gets a rollup victory over Barrett.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> Miz Vs. Barrett is going to be on the preshow?
> 
> Fuck! What's going to be my piss break now? I can't leave during the Intergender Tag match...I'll miss a Sandow promo!


Random comedy segment with Mick Foley?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How long will this match take?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

IC Championship match on the pre-show.

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

From Wrestlemania main event to opening the pre-show. How the (not so, in Miz's case) mighty have fallen.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mess at WWE trolling us with Ryder.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ryder gonna squash Barrett.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why is this douche always on commentary. Well better than him being in the ring.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett v. Ryder. 

This just feels sad, and I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Pre-show for the intercontinental championship? really? that's just sad


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow, Ryder got no reaction at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If Barrett jobs to Ryder, I am turning off raw


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cena


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cole is stupid. Miz did main event Mania so he already had his moment


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

All 3 of these guys need to gtfo of my tv.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So to give Barrett a win, they put him up against Zack Ryder. Smooth stuff Vince :vince


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett? NOT getting a jobber entrance? What trickery is this?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The IC title match is on the pre-show, and the mixed tag team match featuring Tensai and Clay is on the main card :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zac Ryders crowd reaction :ti


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

guess wwe thinks barrett needed a good win for some credibility before mania, lol. fucking god dude so sad how they've killed Ryder


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

P Diddy>>>>>>>>>>>Miz/Barrett you guize :vince


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So the go home smackdown is a complete filler throwaway?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ryder!? OMG Wade might actually win. Guess they have to make him look credible before WM, shame they save this peultimate the penultimate Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I missed it, but did HBK say he is going to be in HHH's corner at WM?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Queen Akasha said:


> Barrett changes too damn much


His underpants?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOVE THE PROGRESSION HERE

WM27 MAIN EVENT WWE CHAMPION

WM28 MIDDLE OF THE CARD TEAM RAW GM VS TEAM RAW GM

WM29 PRE-SHOW 

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You think they might have a Battle Royal after/Before the IC Title match for Contendership for the US Title? They don't seem to be setting up a feud tonight for Cesaro so probably best way to go.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well if there was any doubt that the IC title was utterly worthless before...


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This place is gonna have a shit fit if ryder wins this match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrett vs Miz is the preshow match huh. 

You know they might've made the main show if this feud and match had been built up at all the past few weeks instead of having Wade promote his film.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

llamadux said:


> All 3 of these guys need to gtfo of my tv.


You can do that by changing the channel.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Tons of Funk vs Rhodes Scholars is on the main card and the IC Title is on pre-show? :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

and....this completely killed the crowd dead.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Of course Miz/Barret is on the pre show, needed time for Diddy.















































































:facepalm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> A 4 hour show and you cant put the IC title match in there? This fucking company.
> 
> This fucking company :lmao


Why have the IC championship on the show when you could have Brodus and Tensai flopping about the ring? :no: fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

IC title on the PRE SHOW!?

might as well...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can someone sneak up behind Miz and strangle him with piano wire?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Last year = Miz is pissed off over potentially being left off Wrestlemania. 

This year = He is totally cool with being on the preshow and thinks it is awesome.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger who does nothing for six months is in a big match with one of the best workers in the company and two guys who despite their flaws, are vastly more entertaining are relegated to the pre-show... Ugh.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No, Miz, your problem is that you 'talk and talk and talk' you fucking idiot. Piss of back to reality television, you irritating bitch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Found the greatest gif ever :lol


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Ryder gonna squash Barrett.


What are you going to do now that Zack Ryder is out? Keep trying to (fail to) be funny?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wonder if Ryder missed the obvious sexual innuendo about his trunks?:hmm:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anything to do with barrett and miz is just


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mother fucker!Another meaningless Crash Match,Are u kidding me WWE?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck off Miz, why don't you stop moving your fucking mouth for once.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

PRE-SHOW?

Pretty harsh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i have a feeling there will be another match on the pre show


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, Miz talks trash like a 14 year old. And this match is going on way too long.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



NearFall said:


> So Tons of Funk vs Rhodes Scholars is on the main card and the IC Title is on pre-show? :lmao


haha


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And to think 2 years ago the Miz was in the main event.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So glad Miz/Barrett will be on the pre-show. The only thing I feel bad for is the IC belt


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

P.Diddy performing at Wrestlemania? That is so awesome............said 1997.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dr.Boo said:


> Why have the IC championship on the show when you could have Brodus and Tensai flopping about the ring? :no: fpalm


I know why


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Don't hurt your anus doing the Broski Boot Zack :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Found the greatest gif ever :lol


:bosh2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

wade barrett is a good hand if u like listening to conversations in the crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Shut up, Miz.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Really wish cole would stop saying Manchester in such a dicky way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bullhamma bitch!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

#RireFyder


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Poor Zack....


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zack Jobber...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

USE WINDS OF CHANGE DAMNIT


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Seriously can't wait for a Zack Ryder shoot. Unleash hell ma man. Most likely released after mania


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You know there's something wrong when someone goes from main-eventing Wrestlemania to being on the pre-show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We're now in the filler portion of the show. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Seeing as Cole didn't announce it and you may not have noticed: Trending worldwide right now on the internet: Triple H and Shawn Michaels!


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Miz is like a fucking vacuum, sucking any interest out of every fiber of my being.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barrets music is sickening


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You know, I'm surprised they didn't bury Barrett further by having him lose to an even bigger jobber than him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I swear The Miz does 'guest' commentary more than competing in matches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yay Yay Barrett Won Barrett Won, He looks so Legit for Mania  seriously I would rather had the US Title in the Preshow


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SANTINO MARELLA.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well, we had 3 Man Band & Zack Ryder on RAW. Better put Santino on too, fuck it! #WWELogic


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh shit, I forgot Santino was a part of the roster


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brickie! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zack Ryder is not a 'jobber'..he's a 'jobber to the stars"...big difference.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Maddox :mark:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Maddox! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ugh barrett's finisher fpalm will never be a main eventer or close out a show with that joke of a move


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Miz on the pre show? Will he have another match at Mania.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Looking at the card right now I think I would rather pay 70 instead for Shawn Michaels to come out of retirement for one night for a 5-star 30 minute match with Daniel Bryan at next year's Wrestlemania. They would put on a clinic. It would be a match for the ages. Vince should give Shawn whatever he wants to make it happen.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Santino is back!! Wasn't someone mentioning him earlier wondering where he was


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ha ha ha santino


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How stupid.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brad Maddox is still there?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lawl.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

God damn it Santino, you actually got me there, what the hell.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That was a good one.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Santino is still terrible I see


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I forgot Maddox was Vickie's gay personal stylist.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

EW that was ugly..


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A lot can happen in two years.......I can never hate Ryder for trying.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that was a bit funny Santino..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Make Santino face Mark Henry.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Brown Horatio said:


> ugh barrett's finisher fpalm will never be a main eventer or close out a show with that joke of a move


Elbowing someone in the face is a joke?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I enjoy Brickie vignettes more than probably the material warrants.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Found the greatest gif ever :lol


This can't be real life :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*










The fuck was that?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THErealLEGACY said:


> Santino is back!! Wasn't someone mentioning him earlier wondering where he was


Yeah, I remember asking where the hell he was at.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Please leave the tv alone Satinnoo!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well, there's our token April Fool's joke. Vince being there wouldn't have been too outrageous. 

DAT EVISCERATION COMING


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

God that was fucking predictable. You could even knew the manner in which he would stroll back into shot. FUCK OFF CREATIVE. WRITE SOMETHING GOOD.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mark Henry vs. Santino up next.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yeah, Maddox and Vickie are banging.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 Tonight, Taker Eviscerates CM Punk when he returns live to Monday Night Raw.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone got a feeling that Taker vs Punk is going to main event Mania? There just seems to be so much more build up for it, probably because Rock is never there though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Show is kinda boring so far.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Undertaker "eviscerates" CM Punk tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm surprised that with the whole kid friendly programming they haven't described the word "eviscerate" at least 14 times.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Eviscerates?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

who was that girl next to mrs. guerrero?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> The fuck was that?


:lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brad Maddox is awful. It's not even trying to be awful/awkward as a gimmick. He is just painfully shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thank god santino's not at Mania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Santino is still terrible I see


The last angle I recall him being involved in was the Cobra being in love with Aksana


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Elbowing someone in the face is a joke?


it's a weird stiff arm step in rather than an elbow


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What the fuck do they even mean? Eviscerates? What? Is he going to cart him out and disembowel him or what?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is it safe to unmute now?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



James1o1o said:


> Anyone got a feeling that Taker vs Punk is going to main event Mania? There just seems to be so much more build up for it, probably because Rock is never there though.


:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Undertaker is going to EVISCERATE him? 

I hope that is more in the mental or spiritual sense than it is in the physical. We don't need Punk's disemboweling on live TV, lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wonder if Vince knows he's advertising live disembowelment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Found the greatest gif ever :lol


I need one of these!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Elbowing someone in the face is a joke?


How about the creativity of it? This is entertainment, after all. I guess landing on someone's face with both knees is a good finisher to you, I mean it's definitely not a joke.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone see Kurt Angle in that Pain and Gain trailer?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This show is so bleh....


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If Taker sets punk on fire tonight I might actually pay for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Does anyone know if they said HBK is going to be in HHH's corner at WM? I had to leave the room for a minute and missed some of it, but a friend of mine texted me that. Is it true?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Nothing like a good ol' WWE live disemboweling.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL IC belt title match that they've been building isn't even going to fucking be on the actual CARD? LMAO you've got to be fucking KIDDING ME THATS HORRIBLE LOL


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How's the disappointment been tonight, kids?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

eviscerate
Definition
e·vis·cer·ate
[ i víssə ràyt ]
To hear the pronunciation, install Silverlight
TRANSITIVE VERB 
1. 
disembowel somebody: to remove the internal organs or entrails of a person or an animal
2. 
remove important part of something: to remove an essential part of something and so weaken it
3. 
surgery remove contents of organ: to remove the contents of the eyeball or another organ or body cavity

Is this really what we're going to see? rofl.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> The Undertaker is going to EVISCERATE him?
> 
> I hope that is more in the mental or spiritual sense than it is in the physical. We don't need Punk's disemboweling on live TV, lol.


Well at least it'd be SOMETHING interesting tonight.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Does anyone know if they said HBK is going to be in HHH's corner at WM? I had to leave the room for a minute and missed some of it, but a friend of mine texted me that. Is it true?


It's true.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Found the greatest gif ever :lol


haha


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Does anyone know if they said HBK is going to be in HHH's corner at WM? I had to leave the room for a minute and missed some of it, but a friend of mine texted me that. Is it true?


No one anwered this yet? no it was never stated.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KO Bossy said:


> How's the disappointment been tonight, kids?


If I didn't know any better I would have sworn this was the go home show for Capital Punishment.. Not WM.. Santino has been the only bright spot of the night.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Undertaker obviously found out about the comments CM Punk made about the part-timers a few days ago.

What better way to respond than with a good old fashioned eviscerating?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Innocent Bystander said:


> P.Diddy performing at Wrestlemania? That is so awesome............said 1997.





















shiny suits all day


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If Taker does that to Punk, will Triple H come out and Bury him afterwards?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> It's true.


Thank you. Wasn't sure if my friend was BS'ing me for April Fools Day.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Does anyone know if they said HBK is going to be in HHH's corner at WM? I had to leave the room for a minute and missed some of it, but a friend of mine texted me that. Is it true?


Yeah, HBK will be in HHH's corner.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Found the greatest gif ever :lol


This can't be real? Some Saturday night live shit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



wkdsoul said:


> No one anwered this yet? no it was never stated.


I'm pretty sure they did say he was going to be there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is WAGG on here? I got something for him:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Diddy? Really? Fucking really? :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

EVISCERATE... u know that's gotta be a mcmahon word


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Diddy is performing? Have I been transported back to 1997?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> Eviscerates?


It's the running theme for the show

"Jack Swagger murders a promo"
"Paul Heyman buries HHH"
"Wade Barrett kills the crowd"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If they want to get a band that people care about - have WM in Boston and have the Dropkick Murphy's play a few songs. They'd fucking rock the place. 

Also - called it w/Mark Henry.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*R.I.P. Santino Marella*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lol MARK HENRY!


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That menacing behind shot.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wonder who'll win this?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YES!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> shiny suits all day


yeah, musical guest will be Pearl Jam or Collective Soul.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The ratings are about to go through the roof! :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 "oh no"
:troll "oh yes".


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao a tear in Santino's eye


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Santino gonna get his ass kicked cause DATS WUT HE DO!!! 

And poor Henry still looks like he's about to cry! Will somebody give that poor dude a hug.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That What I do!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

More unwanted musical performances at Wrestlemania...ugh


MARK HENRY IS HERE!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Santino is going to squash Henry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And career killer, Puff Daddy!
All of his former Bad Boy artists share so much in common with ECW wrestlers except former ECW wrestlers still respect Paul Heyman.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat pop for Ratings


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

RATINGS ARE ABOUT TO SPIKE BITCHES


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Gonna be a 2mins match i can sure about this! lol


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

eviscerate = means something different in creative world where both punk and taker dance around thr ring with fandango and vickki - or creative really are that stupid.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I didn't see this coming... :angry:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DEM RATINGZ!


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Right, because Ryback out-lifting a world champion powerlifter is believable. Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

...I don't think that's how "no contact" rules work. :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

real hard lifting plastic weights.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SpeedStick said:


> This can't be real? Some Saturday night live shit


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EMs-4fUZd-k


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



wwffans123 said:


> Gonna be a 2mins match i can sure about this! lol


Those 2 minutes the ratings will be higher than Lesnar, Rock and Taker combined.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Not gay at all.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well by that logic he could have pulled out a gun and shot Ryback and he wouldn't have violated the no contact rule.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL at those fake weight plates, 45lb plates dont just bounce like that, that wasnt anywhere near 225lbs on that barbell, they were fake plates with 45 put on them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Puff Daddy is performing at WM? Whats next WWE, the Spice Girls performing SummerSlam?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is soooooo pointless.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DED


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

please shove the snake puppet up his ass for a finisher..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Diddy to sing this or GTFO.


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Something ryback related will surely happen


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> shiny suits all day


_*"Take that, take that, take that, take that!"*_


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dats what I do! :henry1


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Match of the year right there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did he just compare Mark Henry to Bruno Sammartino? 

Cole, I might punch you in your fucking face if I get close enough to you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mark Henry's new gimmick should be that he just kills shitty gimmicks. Santino, Ryder, 3MB, Tons of Fun, Miz, Cena........


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

At this point, Santino is a bigger jobber than what Dangerous Danny Davis ever was.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And now for a gif more entertaining than this match:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shadowcran said:


> eviscerate
> Definition
> e·vis·cer·ate
> [ i víssə ràyt ]
> ...


instead of a disembowelling, we'll get a pillow fight bikini match added to their stip. april fool's everybody


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ryback ranks up there with one of the great power houses in WWE history? Said in the same breath as Bruno Sammartino?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So have you guys been sports entertained yet?


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anybody thought that Mark Henry looks a bit like Zac Randolph.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Aaaand that's exactly how long Ryback/Henry should be.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I thought Mark Henry had lost weight when he was out? He was just as big as I remember when he returned, and he's been getting bigger since.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Sloth has a mic.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Well by that logic he could have pulled out a gun and shot Ryback and he wouldn't have violated the no contact rule.


haha .. yea "TECHNICALLY" he wouldnt touch him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hate that theme song.

Feed me more?

Really?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So now they're going to use Santino as a dumbbell.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I know you mad.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I like Wade Barrett for his mic skills. Miz is terrible. I am not particularly interested in that match, but why the FUCK move that to the pre show and have a Pee Diddy performance? Biggie has been dead for years and discovering Biggie was the only thing of value he has ever contributed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

going to use the cobra...not touching him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He didn't break your fish bench record? 

"so called threaten" you? 

And you want to put your hands on each other and smile? 

Da fuck you talkin about son?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Henry's Reason for that quick squash

Henry: I though he was about to splash me when he was pointing down there
NOBODY SPLASHES ME!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

People are still chanting Goldberg, really? That's getting incredibly old now to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ah, gotta love that "no contact" clause randomly popping up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Goldberg, goldberg...great crowd tonight!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That sound **** as fuck


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Still Goldberg chants. Do these guys think they're fucking clever? How has it not died already? Rybacks become his own guy


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



NearFall said:


> And now for a gif more entertaining than this match:


:lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Smiling Mark Ratings Henry! Hahaha


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ummmm this promo doesn't sound too pg


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mark Henry has awesome teeth.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well that sounded kind of...gay? Idk.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lets Hug!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

'did mark henry said what i think he said....""no one wants to put there hands on me like i do"


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Nobody wants to put their hands on you like I do." \

Da fuq???


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Face my ass


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:jay Um, that sounded weird from Henry...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Well that was gay as fuck Mark.... and by gay I mean homosexual.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hands on you and hands on me?

:bateman


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I FUCKING CAN'T :lol


This fucking show

THIS FUCKING SHOW

*THIS FUCKING SHOW *

:lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ryberg vs Mark Henry 

yea, that is some match we'll have at WM


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Stuuupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I DIDNT TOUCH YOU, STUPID.

:lmao


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I no touch stupid"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Make me snore!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Henrys smile just made my day


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Use a steel chair; that's not physical contact.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They should fight with kendo sticks.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So, we can use tools to hit eachother when no contact stuff in in effect?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rybacks such a shit


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Technically speaking Santino just took out Mark Henry.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I didn't touch you, STUPID." 

I can't with this fucker. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I didn't touch you, STUPID" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I DIDENT TOUCH U STOOOPID


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I didn't touch you... STOOPID"

Ryback with the biter.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ryback: I didn't touch him, I didn't touch him!! You okay?

*Throws Santino* :lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No thank you, I'm not hungry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This match is going to be so bad.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm sorry Ryback throws Santino out of the ring and he's supposed to be a face fpalm


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't like Ryback's character, but that was good.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I DIDN'T TOUCH YOU...*STUPID!!!*"
Seriously??!?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Will never get tired of Ryback shouting 'Stupid!'. There is something funny about it.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wanna see that match. It's gonna be ugly, but I wanna see that match.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

You guys are so fucking immature and homophobic. Shut up


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I didn't touch you stupid." LOL quality stuff there Ryback


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I DIN TUCSH U STIPD


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lmao, hey he didn't touch him. Nice comeback to the bench press incident really


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

dat cheap shot on henry :lol

face using heel tactics and attacking another face :lmao fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I didn't touch you, stupid."
What kind of 4th grade nonsense retort is that? New member of the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Interesting promo...:lmao

As much as I'm not keen on Ryback, I'm actually looking forward to seeing him vs Mark Henry.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I FUCKING CAN'T :lol


This fucking show

THIS FUCKING SHOW

*THIS FUCKING SHOW *

:lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol this mark henry and ryback feud is hilarious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So, what is stopping Henry from whacking Ryback with a chair? :lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Is WAGG on here? I got something for him:


Not the last gif.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Must admit, Ryback made me :lol 

"Are you okay?" Picks him up and throws him


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If he's not allowed to touch him, why not just hit him with a fucking chair, eh?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"This fucking show" has replaced "fuck this company".


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is Ryback supposed to be a comedy character now?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I didn't touch you Stupid! 

This is so bad...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Diddy to sing this or GTFO.


I can't even lie. That was the fucking business back in the day.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yep, that match will suck bad. Like Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules Hernandez at Wrestlemania 3...who the fuck cared?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Freeloader said:


> If they want to get a band that people care about - have WM in Boston and have the Dropkick Murphy's play a few songs. They'd fucking rock the place.
> 
> Also - called it w/Mark Henry.


I would pay to see that and I think you gave TNA an idea for June. 

If Mark Henry and Ryback don't break the ring on Sunday I will be so disappointed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I DIDN'T TOUCH YOU STUPID

Quite possibly the line of the year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> "I didn't touch you, stupid."
> What kind of 4th grade nonsense retort is that? New member of the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


It's just too much. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I DIDN'T TOUCH YOU, STUPID." :lmao The fuck kind of ignorant shit is this?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> This match is going to be so bad.


Brock vs. Goldberg bad or worse?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Not the last gif.


You're mistaken.

That last gif is of WAGG.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Henry kinda ruined the heat in that segment by saying "nobody wants to put their hands on you the way I do.. and I know you want to put your hands on me".. no ****, Mark..?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> "I didn't touch you, stupid."
> What kind of 4th grade nonsense retort is that? New member of the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


Well the WWEs target audience is the 4th grade, so


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> "I didn't touch you, stupid."
> What kind of 4th grade nonsense retort is that? New member of the Short Bus Bitch Brigade.


how was he not the founding member?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol.. "I didnt touch you stoopid!"


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol at ryback "i dident touch you stupid" haha

so if henry and ryback cant touch eachother but can use things as long as they dont touch...why dident he grab a chair


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

John Cena should come out at WM with Diddy playing "Hate Me Now."

Eh, on second thought, scratch that. That song doesn't need to be identified with Cena.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This RAW =


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

6 days till Mania, everyone.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Some of the same people bashing Ryback were Ultimate Warrior fans. 

"And all my little Warriors...when we climb the mountain" 

:HHH2

Dumb fans who can't reflect are dumb.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> I FUCKING CAN'T :lol
> 
> 
> This fucking show
> ...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I the only one looking forward to Colter vs Del Rio?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That insult then he goes right into the FMM chants. :lmao I swear Ryback seems so retarded sometimes.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am going to have at least 3 clients in jail tomorrow because they are fucking stupid and watched this fucking show and decided they could use weapons to hit people the court has put them on a no contact with.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cena is advertised as teaming up with Sheamus and Show against the shield. Clue that Orton turns heel? But Cena remains face? I really hope this advert was made weeks ago.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

All the promos tonight are boring. Just like last year...no intensity at all.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why do I keep getting raw 1000 recaps on this stream? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> 6 days till Mania, everyone.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

inb4 Mark Henry runs Ryback over with a truck

:russo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> how was he not the founding member?


Wes Brisco's slow ass is leading the pack.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

There that cleared that up.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Punk! :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

53,000 i would have many have tweeted that his product sucks vs we love cena...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince has been on Twitter for weeks now Michael....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

punk!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

PUNK!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 The road to wrestlemania is ending tonight. On another note did you hear that Vince now has a Twitter account!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


>


:lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh now they clear it up. "Verbally".


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*










May I please have 5 more rep points to hit 3000?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh they had to throw 'verbally' infront of eviscerate now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I had more fun watching Chubacabra Vs. The Alamo starring Erik Estrada then I have had watching RAW this week.  "Chupa this!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why is no one in the top three matches at WM wrestling (the past few weeks). UGH


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They're acting like Vinny Mac joined Twitter today.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"The Undertaker verbally eviscerates CM Punk." Verbally. Glad they cleared that up.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

JBL still being the G.O.A.T. Punk getting harsh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ok i get it now. Viscera is going to cut a promo.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh now its *Verbally* eviscerates. Someone must have clued them in on what the word means


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Punk seriously looks like he knows where to get good blow. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Punk ain't ending the streak.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:vince3


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CM GOAT with an awesome promo.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wonder where this feud would have gone if Bearer didn't die.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Punk won't sleep again until after Wrestlemania apparently.
He is reading cue cards? :lol


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm going to bed after Taker 'eviscerates' CM Punk. Can't be arsed to watch Dwayne go on a tirade and tell an irrelevant story before having a stare-down with John Cena, no doubt. All I want to see now is what WWE believes 'evisceration' constitutes.

'Meh' show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Stall_19 said:


> I wonder where this feud would have gone if Bearer didn't die.


Probably worse


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Not the whole "He'll disqualify himself" thing. They just did it with Rock. It's bullshit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CM Punk and dat pop :datass:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Where would this feud have gone without Paul Bearers death? 

Man, it just makes me think of a twisted scenario where WWE decided to actually kill him for a story. That's horrible.
Punk is at least running with it pretty good...I guess


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love this theme


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> I had more fun watching Chubacabra Vs. The Alamo starring Erik Estrada then I have had watching RAW this week.  "Chupa this!"


GOOD GOD!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Oh now its *Verbally* eviscerates. Someone must have clued them in on what the word means


maybe someone tweeted it to vince since he is on twitter now


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Pretty sure I saw that urn on an episode of how I met your mother


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

unk2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ZEBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Awesome promo by Punk. That was some great fucking intensity (and I'm not April Fooling from this point on).


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Dirty" Dutch Mantell!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SmokeAndMirrors, you FUCKING dick


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CM PUNK LOOKS LIKE A HEROIN JUNKIE!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck, Swagger music with those goldberg drums....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Nobody wants to get their hands on u more then I do and I know u wanna get your hands on me too"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Zeb has been wearing his wrestling gear since he debuted? 

Nice preparation.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger with that GOAT theme.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger's here? Guess I'll go play Bejeweled a little bit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince must've climaxed when he heard about Bearer. It pretty much allowed them to avoid putting any effort into writing the Punk/Undertaker feud.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

...accompanied by the Real American....:hogan


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That fucking theme! It's been my alarm since it came out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Whenever Zeb comes on screen I always wonder if I'm watching Doomsday Preppers or Raw.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger's theme is so good now x3


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ricardo screamed like my sister on that...


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat theme song!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Pretty sure I saw that urn on an episode of how I met your mother


it was on NCIS tonight before Raw as well


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Still don't understand that thing Swagger does on the stage.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:ryback "I didn't touch you"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Stall_19 said:


> I wonder where this feud would have gone if Bearer didn't die.


to where it is now, they were gonna have punk try and make taker DQ himself..


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Should be Zeb vs Glenn Beck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Where would this feud have gone without Paul Bearers death?
> 
> Man, it just makes me think of a twisted scenario where WWE decided to actually kill him for a story. That's horrible.
> Punk is at least running with it pretty good...I guess


Whatever they had planned for the Punk/Taker feud was scratched as soon as Paul Bearer died, obviously. It really makes you wonder what kind of AWFUL shit they had planned for this feud that they seemingly immediately scrapped their original plan and put Paul's death as the entire point of their feud.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hearing Jack Swagger's Theme is the Best thing I enjoyed on this Raw so far next to Henry's Promo


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Punk seriously looks like he knows where to get good blow. I don't care what anyone says.


There are times I'm shocked the dude is straightedge.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Jean0987654321 said:


> Ricardo screamed like my sister on that...


Tell me about it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am officially done for the evening. Good night, y'all.

And let me leave you with the fortune from my Chinese delivery fortune cookie: It is always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That swagger shirt is awesome!

We. The. People.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why do people type shit like ''Punk!'' and ''Woah!!'' and similar things in these discussion threads? I can understand reporting in here and discussing what you've just seen, hence the name of the thread and the general gist of the forum. But seriously, do you people just see something on the screen then instantly think that you'll report it to the thread, offering no discussion? 

It's just really pointless.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

At the risk of sounding like a nerd...

...JBL, don't say Zeb is competing on Raw for the first time ever, because you actually teamed with him on Raw back in 1996.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 20m
> The Sheamus look like orange drink still I respect him
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More[/QUOTE
> 
> :lmao]


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SCOTT HALL SCOTT HALL ‏@SCOTTHALLNWO 1m

Punk didn't sell me with that interview. He knows he's doing a job


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Perhaps Dirty Dutch finally found Stan Hansen!!

forget it, old WCW cringeworthy storyline.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hearing Jerry Lawler, of all people, call this Dutch Mantell's first match ever is blowing my mind. I feel like I'm in The Dreaming. Where the fuck is Merv Pumpkinhead or The Corinthian at?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Still don't understand that thing Swagger does on the stage.


I'm assuming it means he's about to cross the line and hurt his opponent.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

1 hour left till Clippers VS Pacers or do I watch Raw both as bad as each other, watching this awful show or seeing my team geting eviscerated by the Pacers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

couldve been punks last raw appearance in awhile


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Asenath said:


> I am officially done for the evening. Good night, y'all.
> 
> And let me leave you with the fortune from my Chinese delivery fortune cookie: It is always darkest before the dawn.


Too bad it's 11:30pm and dawn ain't until 2014.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



OJA20 said:


> Tell me about it.


she was like that with you aswell?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Therapy said:


> If I didn't know any better I would have sworn this was the go home show for Capital Punishment.. Not WM.. Santino has been the only bright spot of the night.


Wish I could say I was surprised but...


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anybody see Bo Dallas' tweet?

#RAW Brock trying to fet under HHH skin this is getting more heated everyday can't wait! #WrestleMania


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Asenath said:


> I am officially done for the evening. Good night, y'all.
> 
> And let me leave you with the fortune from my Chinese delivery fortune cookie: It is always darkest before the dawn.


Don't think there will ever be a dawn for WWE in the near future

Cena holding the title
Punk gone
Lesnar gone
Taker gone

Fuck, I think I might quit after WrestleMania :lol


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Raw is so much better without the garbage movie trailers.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Still don't understand that thing Swagger does on the stage.


The foot slide?


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CM Punk Promo! Woot! Now I can turn off Raw!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well, at least TNA Lockdown and the aftermath of that so far has been decent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Jean0987654321 said:


> Ricardo screamed like my sister on that...


Either she knows the good dick or she was raped to hell and back by Satan himself.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Only just realised they put the price up for Wrestlemania this year! What the hell? Good job I'm splitting the cost of Wrestlemania with my best mate otherwise I'd be fuming. Better not be a regular deal for every PPV.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So when he talks about eviscerating Punk, I am glad it is verbal and not something comparable to this.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

22 'unique' languages.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Youngpudding said:


> Anybody see Bo Dallas' tweet?
> 
> #RAW Brock trying to fet under HHH skin this is getting more heated everyday can't wait! #WrestleMania


Bless him. He's special.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Another pointless match...


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



rikers10 said:


> she was like that with you aswell?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I hate this remixed theme.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

hey del rio is here ahahahahaha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> it was on NCIS tonight before Raw as well


Undertaker has a lot of people to eviscerate then


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

His new theme is shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Such shit theme music!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That black guy was having a serious moment. Someone gif that plz


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I finally get home, hopefully I didn't miss everything good. The last hour should be the best right.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

no crowd reaction?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wish Del Rio would use his old theme again. It was so much better.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That awkward moment when the manager is more over than the babyface world heavyweight champion.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> At the risk of sounding like a nerd...
> 
> ...JBL, don't say Zeb is competing on Raw for the first time ever, because you actually teamed with him on Raw back in 1996.


This


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"ADD SOME DRUMS TO DEL RIO'S THEME. THEN THE CROWD WILL GET BEHIND HIM" :vince5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TheeJayBee said:


> Only just realised they put the price up for Wrestlemania this year! What the hell? Good job I'm splitting the cost of Wrestlemania with my best mate otherwise I'd be fuming. Better not be a regular deal for every PPV.


How much is it


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that pop for del rio....................


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb Colter enters first....gets announced second. 

K.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

When is The Rock coming on already??


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Youngpudding said:


> Anybody see Bo Dallas' tweet?
> 
> #RAW Brock trying to fet under HHH skin this is getting more heated everyday can't wait! #WrestleMania


He's an ass kisser. He even retweeted Vince McMahon.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Swagger is so lucky to have Zeb. 

Seriously, bringing in Mantel has resurrected his career and saved him from being that big, goofy looking guy who jobs to everyone. 

Funny that WWE has decided to pretend that Dutch Mantel is wrestling his first match tonight. Do they just assume no one watching has seen anything that happened more than a couple of years ago...oh wait. :sad:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, Del Rio had it so good when he had his rich aristocrat gimmick. Now his gimmick is just...being fucking Mexican!


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What are the odds Zeb beats Del Rio clean?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad Del Rio shirt.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This new theme is for the birds. It's terrible.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is how you male your World Champion look strong, facing a guy long retired.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> How much is it


It's $70 for the HD version.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I love it when JBL makes a valid point for the heels just for Cole to do the equivalent of sticking his fingers in his ears and saying I CAN'T HEAR YOU. I CAN'T HEAR YOU.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb Colter: DEY TOOK OUR JERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBS!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Beat his ass Zeb


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

MOTY


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, those crutches are cheap.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL at JBL loving Colter & Swagger.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> It's $70 for the HD version.


Not worth it


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Plastic crutches!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, all the steam that this Swagger/Del Rio feud once had is all gone. Remember when this feud was getting national attention? Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Well, at least TNA Lockdown and the aftermath of that so far has been decent.


I agree 100% have you seen what they have in store for the April 11th show, it's sounds like a free PPV wish I could say the same about WWE but sadly I can't.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOLRIO
LOLCOLE
LOLJBL


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

beating on del rio like a pinata


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

6 days, everyone.
No one gives a fuck about Mantel getting his ass kicked because they stopped making Mantel or this feud important. I blame Swagger because he isn't important by default.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We the people


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WWE really doesn't know how to book a three hour show.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How can you justify what Del Rio was going to do? Babyfaces are not likeable these days.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"You love freedom of speech until someone uses it"
JBL is a Mic God


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

feel like I'm watching an episode of C.O.P.S. in LA


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

jbl owning cole lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> It's $70 for the HD version.


And then WWE wonders why people steal their PPVs
I was going to buy it but I think I may have to pass now. Is it at least 4 hours?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WrestleMania is this Sunday.

THIS SUNDAY

*THIS SUNDAY*

*THIS SUNDAY*

Jesus fucking christ :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Takertheman said:


> Zeb Colter: DEY TOOK OUR JERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRBS!


:cussin:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



#Mark said:


> WWE really doesn't know how to book a three hour show.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They barely knew howto book a 2 hour one


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dem crutch shots. Still have no interest in this feud.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> It's $70 for the HD version.


64.99 HD for dish network, 59.99SD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL being awesome.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

God damn Del Rio's back is all fucked up.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL owning Cole.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

you would think wwe would learn from wcws mistake making Nitro a 3 hour show.


JBL needs to replace King as a commentator..for good.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



#Mark said:


> WWE really doesn't know how to book a show.


Fixed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



virus21 said:


> They barely knew howto book a 2 hour one


lol. True.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> WrestleMania is this Sunday.
> 
> THIS SUNDAY
> 
> ...


Do you have to say the same thing 3 fucking times in every message?

*Do you have to say the same thing 3 fucking times in every message?*

*Do you have to say the same thing 3 fucking times in every message?*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



#Mark said:


> WWE really doesn't know how to book a three hour show.


They dont even know how to book a three hour PPV how do we expect them to book a three hour raw


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The heat for Swagger was quite deafening.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL is the GOAT


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd rather see Cole VS JBL.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What a boring feud. Don't care for either of the two people involved


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> "You love freedom of speech until someone uses it"
> JBL is a Mic God


The man speaks truth.

Oh hey, another Cena recap.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL: to cole "you tree hugging media types" :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> feel like I'm watching an episode of C.O.P.S. in LA


:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This recap again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

crowd didn't care at all.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I was complain about more recaps, but why bother...


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Raw is JBL


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So faces can do heel things because they're faces?
'K Cole.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

STOP SHOWING THIS RECAP


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Omg that looked like a mugging in the south bronx


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ha Undertaker and Punk are last


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

it's not even 10 o'clock and they're showing the cena promo recap again


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



richyque said:


> 64.99 HD for dish network, 59.99SD.


Fuck.. least its only £15 over here usually.. think i might even hook up my laptop to the 42" tv via HDMI and stream this shit... and have a lot of beer as well..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol man i missed that heated banter between cole and jbl we used to always hear on smackdown.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So guys don't forget to watch TNA Impact and their One Night Only X-Division PPV. They're the only wrestling shows that matter this week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL and Cole going at it. Most interesting thing to happen this week.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Woah, Rock is coming out next? So what's the main event?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> 6 days, everyone.
> No one gives a fuck about Mantel getting his ass kicked because they stopped making Mantel or this feud important. I blame Swagger because he isn't important by default.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Zeb whipped the shit out of Del Rio with that crutch...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

here we fucking go,Rock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

2nd recap of worthless John Cena promo. Of course, they won't show the part where the fans chanted "boring" at him. So much for people buying into John Cena. Back to the drawing board. :vince4


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The GOAT next? Awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> 6 days, everyone.
> No one gives a fuck about Mantel getting his ass kicked because they stopped making Mantel or this feud important. I blame Swagger because he isn't important by default.


Yep lets blame Swagger for illogical booking.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol, I was about to tune out until they announced The Rock was next.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



OJA20 said:


> Do you have to say the same thing 3 fucking times in every message?


It adds effect :kobe

Swagger and Colter hit Del Rio with crutches.

Swagger is in the Be A Star video


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Rock up next but not before we plug some more of his movies!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> "ADD SOME DRUMS TO DEL RIO'S THEME. THEN THE CROWD WILL GET BEHIND HIM" :vince5


Yup that's it...pretty much Del Rio's theme sucks.


Holy crap 59.99 for Mania online PPV...no way


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

JBL is WWEs only voice of reason... With cole and king yammering all the time he always comes through to sell the segment


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite looks good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good thing Rock is out now, this way I get to sleep earlier tonight. considering how this show has been though hes obviously gonna cut an awful pandering promo.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

just checked in. any appearance from the shield?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> *It adds effect* :kobe
> 
> Swagger and Colter hit Del Rio with crutches.
> 
> Swagger is in the Be A Star video


Dat Tricolon.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

cena really thought he was cutting an epic promo and then the crowd chanting boring. you could tell that ate at him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

its refreshing to have a real heel commentator on raw with JBL


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That entire segment – 'match' included – felt worthless. So yeah, moving on to what I'm going to hope are better things for the next hour.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:taker unk is the main-event :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hmm, Rock is next? So Punk/Taker closes? I supposed we shouldn't look into this and assume Punk/Taker closes Mania?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Blommen said:


> just checked in. any appearance from the shield?


Hour 1, they cut a promo after a SuperFriends match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Blommen said:


> just checked in. any appearance from the shield?


Yeah they cut a promo about how Orton, Sheamus and Show can't work together.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We Want ROCKY! We Want ROCKY! We WANT ROCKY!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Blommen said:


> just checked in. any appearance from the shield?


They cut a promo after Orton and company beat 3MB.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Brown Hippy said:


> lol, I was about to tune out until they announced The Rock was next.


Maybe Vince forgot about the 3rd hour?


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



#Mark said:


> WWE really doesn't know how to book a three hour show.


FYP.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Bioshock Infinite looks good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The story of the game is a serious Mindfuck


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I cant wait to hear the boos when Cena wins at WM.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> And then WWE wonders why people steal their PPVs
> I was going to buy it but I think I may have to pass now. Is it at least 4 hours?


only $60 for me in HD...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

does wwe feel bad about punk not main eventing wm? lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ahhhhhhhhh Rocky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hey, it's Roadblock!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



WrestlinFan said:


> Bioshock Infinite looks good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's pretty great. Have you played the previous ones?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Mr. "Great One"*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is Raw ending in 3 minutes? I'm surprised to see The Rock out now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> its refreshing to have a real heel commentator on raw with JBL


Tell me about it. Now if they got a competent face commentator and a good play by play one, ratings would improve drastically.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The GOAT :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Punk and Undertaker closing RAW?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can somebody explain to me why Punk is saying he's trying to get under Taker's head? Shouldn't someone who wants that not personally say it out loud??? So silly.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Absentee Champion...is it really him or a stand in?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HONESTLY, im pretty bored of these fucking long promos...Same shit every week by Rock and Cena.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Rock comes out and I feel apathetic. Just wow.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why the hell is Rock soaking wet?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock cuts a promo now, both Rock and Cena close, and Taker/Punk happens somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I want The Rock not Dwayne.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

2 Cena recaps. fpalm
Rock coming out late enough so we don't get a recap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dr.Boo said:


> Is Raw ending in 3 minutes? I'm surprised to see The Rock out now.


We're not that lucky


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Save Us Rock.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Here comes the Dwayne


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm just glad that WWE weren't bold enough to have a black guy feud with Colter and Swaggle.
If they did, I'd be like 









and the dudes would be like:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rofl nobody even cares. WWE should go home and tell this crowd they suck is why they're leaving.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> Why the hell is Rock soaking wet?


Hes already gassed and sweating. :lol


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rocky gets dat pussy


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

he's only walked down the ramp and he's already gassed :lol, or wait is that actually him or his gi joe retaliation stunt double


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Taker/Punk closing the go-home Raw before WM? I'll be dammed.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If they had replaced the second hour filler with Punk/Taker and had this end the show then maybe Raw would be watchable.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Crowd is going crazy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DA GOAT


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

please dont suck rock please please please u fucking asshole


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> Why the hell is Rock soaking wet?


His ego is too large for his body to handle and comes out of his body in liquid form.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Could we just not go without a movie drop Cole?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Itami said:


> Can somebody explain to me why Punk is saying he's trying to get under Taker's head? Shouldn't someone who wants that not personally say it out loud??? So silly.


Wrestling logic!


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This crowd popped for the rock when he walked down the ramp. i yi yi. lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So I wonder what catchphrase he'll relate to Washington DC in "Story Time With The Rock" this week?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

GI JOE 29% on rotton tomatomes. One of the worst rated movies in the world


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

GI Joe being #1 doesn't have shit to do with The Rock.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



razzathereaver said:


> Taker/Punk closing the go-home Raw before WM? I'll be dammed.


 Rock asked for earlier time so he could return to his REAL job.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



James1o1o said:


> Hes already gassed and sweating. :lol


dat belt is hevy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Please don't show those touts...


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I'm just glad that WWE weren't bold enough to have a black guy feud with Colter and Swaggle.
> If they did, I'd be like
> 
> 
> ...


Don't speak too soon, knowing WWE they will rehash the feud with Kofi.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jesus people love him x)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So the show will end with the verbal evisceration of CM Punk. Ooooooooooooh!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I'm just glad that WWE weren't bold enough to have a black guy feud with Colter and Swaggle.
> If they did, I'd be like
> 
> 
> ...


What about Booker/Trips in 2003? "Someone like you doesn't deserve to be World Champion."


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

#1 Movie in the World, That great but I'll wait til it pops up on FX or The USA network


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cole3 : You guys got Wrestlemania fever yet? The Rock's movie is #1 in the Country!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I'm just glad that WWE weren't bold enough to have a black guy feud with Colter and Swaggle.
> If they did, I'd be like
> 
> 
> ...


:lol dormtainment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A fucking video package will probably close the show.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Don't speak too soon, knowing WWE they will rehash the feud with Kofi.


For a minute there I thought you said Khali. Knowing Vince though.....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Don't cheer this asshole DC. He might never leave then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> I'm just glad that WWE weren't bold enough to have a black guy feud with Colter and Swaggle.
> If they did, I'd be like
> 
> 
> ...


That will probably be next! :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I looked away from my tv..and it changed the channel...put on Heart of Dixie...

true story


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAT CHAMP!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dean/Moxley said:


> It's pretty great. Have you played the previous ones?


Played and finished the second one. Had the ending of the first one spoiled for me by some ass hat on YouTube.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jesus best reaction of the night.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CM Punk/Taker surely can't be main eventing?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why do guys who look in the 23-30yr old range goto shows and don't do anything..ive been seeing this alot during this show besides Daniel Bryan...It's good they like Bryan but fuckin hell...look like most of these guys get free tickets.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love you Amber. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Rock lived in DC too.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The belt is actually growing on me a bit. Even though we've seen it, what, 4 times since its debut... :rock


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, Raw sucks ass tonight. I never planned on buying WM but I thought they would atleast TRY to convince me.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Already bored by Rock.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

and with that one word, i know this promo will suck


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> For a minute there I thought you said Khali. Knowing Vince though.....


STOP GIVING VINCE IDEAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lemme guess..."finally rock back where it all started..makes fun of cena....stands tall...raises hand..looks at mania in the ceiling...says bring it..." fade-to-black.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Evilerk said:


> I looked away from my tv..and it changed the channel...put on Heart of Dixie...
> 
> true story


Even your TV doesn't like this Raw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock milking this as he knows this is the last time he'll ever hold the belt on Raw.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No Team Rhodes Scholars tonight?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

We love u rocky!!!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> The belt is actually growing on me a bit. Even though we've seen it, what, 4 times since its debut... :rock


Lmfao. Ain't that the truth :no:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If that belt was the Attitude Era belt, I would have been like "Meh, its OK" 

but after 8 fucking years of that bedazzled turn table shit, it looks fucking amazing!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Evilerk said:


> I looked away from my tv..and it changed the channel...put on Heart of Dixie...
> 
> true story


Bates Motel for me...rather support the show with my view..then hear about this epic rematch,and commitment and shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Will of the people>We the people :rock


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

CURB STOMP


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> For a minute there I thought you said Khali. Knowing Vince though.....


EVEN BETTER :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock, if you could actually give Cena a Curb-Stomp I'd be impressed.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Goddammit. I was taking a shit. Missed part of Rock's promo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really hate how after every sentence Rock has to smile and wait for a chant to start.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

time for a long story about how rock grew up or some shit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WTF, Rock?



King Gimp said:


> Goddammit. I was taking a shit. Missed part of Rock's promo.


I too took a "Road to Wrestlemania."


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Generic Rock promo #2421

Sweet.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

For fuck's sake Rock just wear the damn belt around your waist.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Promos 15 years ago compared to promos today...ugh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What does this have to do with wrestlemania rock?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

oh COME ON


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"we can change the world"

ZzZzZzZz

WTS Dwayne Johnson, WTB The Rock, pst.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock would just get gassed setting Cena up for a curb stomp :cena4


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SNORE.

How about you actually wrestle on Raw for a change, I'm sick of this product going to shit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm sorry what?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can't believe I am about to say this...but even Cena's promo was better than this shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

rock running for president.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So The Rock is running for president?


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rocky 4 President!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> No Team Rhodes Scholars tonight?


no wonder the show isn't that great so far they need the stache :cody


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock 4 President....

Meh, can't be any worse than what we have now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh please, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ever since a poster on here said it looks like he is dribbling an invisible basketball during his promos I always get a chuckle out of watching Rock speak.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The more I see that title belt, the more I like it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Barack Obama vs The Rock at WM30


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Come on, Rock.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Yes, Rock. Cut a big promo about how you should be president. Entertain us. Especially us English folk that have no interest in their own government, let alone America's. Though Barack is one froot dude...


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock-Sock 2016


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

President Rock huh :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

President The Rock?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Vince is giving the crowd a bunch of cliched tripe, and the crowd eats it up like some starving Ethiopian children.

The Barack Obama bit was cute, though.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

BAH GAWD, THE ROCK IS RUNNING FOR PREZ!!! ON SOME OL HULK HOGAN STUFF


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Never understand why The Rock says nearly everything twice


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The shock value of having The Rock back is long gone. Go away you asshole. Your promos are cookie cutter, boring, and pointless. Your wrestling skills are gone. You have no value. Leave please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol, Rock to get into the White house before Linda.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock if your president..who will make crappy movies


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

this promo has done a VERY SHITTY job of convincing people to buy into the main event


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SHUT THE FUCK UP ROCK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WHAT THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT?

Mania is in 6 days. I don't know anything anymore.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Don't speak too soon, knowing WWE they will rehash the feud with Kofi.


Or maybe Kofi will turn heel and join Swagger and Zeb.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



WrestlinFan said:


> The shock value of having The Rock back is long gone. Go away you asshole. Your promos are cookie cutter, boring, and pointless. Your wrestling skills are gone. You have no value. Leave please.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Somebody's quite bitter.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol rock wtf you doing right now... he can do anything and they'll cheer so it don't even matter. x3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Politicking like a motherfucker :hogan :cena2


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Never understand why The Rock says nearly everything twice


Was just thinking that


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

MANIA IS IN 6 DAY ROCK. DO YOU EVEN KNOW THAT? :lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What the *fuck* is he doing?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The swerve: He's a Republican. :vince2


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, I used to think this guy was awesome. He makes Cena look good.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Vince is giving the crowd a bunch of cliched tripe, and the crowd eats it up like some *starving Ethiopian children*.
> 
> The Barack Obama bit was cute, though.


A totally appropriate comparison.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Freeloader said:


> "we can change the world"


This is getting cornball.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Once Rock becomes President, he should set up a HIAC match between himself and Kim Jong Un.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> WTF, Rock?
> 
> 
> 
> I too took a "Road to Wrestlemania."


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This political pandering is so dumb. I live in DC. Everyone in that arena lives 50 miles away, probably 3-4 countries from DC and have nothing more to do with politics than the average citizen of Missouri. No one in DC proper gives a shit about wrestling (well besides me and like 20 other people).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Evilerk said:


> if your president..who will make crappy movies


Kirsten Stewart


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"John, your time is never" 

Oh dear God I wish that was true.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cookie Monster said:


> Rock milking this as he knows this is the last time he'll ever hold the belt on Raw.


Haha..i actually believe this...I'm not a big fan of Cena..but i'm sure he'll win.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is there any chance of this rubbish not going on last at WM?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Note to Rock Cena has more WWE title regins than you. He has already passed you


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I remember when this forum would crash the very second The Rock's music would hit.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rocky!!!!!!!! Not passing the torch!!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that little black kid in the crowd just said bitch. PG!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Those fake laughs


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

did anyone see that little kid say "bitch"?????


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I feel as if I've heard this promo before :hmm:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao little black kid saying "bitch" randomly


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did that little kid just say bitch?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Haha passing the torch to John Cena. Really? Really? *Really?*


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Someone needs to gif that kid saying 'bitch'


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bad Cena promo to start.

Bad HHH/Lesnar segment.

Bad Rock promo right now.

Undertaker and Punk are our only hope to actually care.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FFS, I'd take a Cena reign over this shit right now.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's not like we're less than a week away from the biggest show of the year featuring one of what is supposed to be one of the biggest matches of all time which has had little to no credible build up, Rock. Good promo, mate.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

All I need for Catchphrase Bingo is Smackdown Hotel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Can we have at least a small fight or something with Rock/Cena??


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hey Rock just letting us know That Cena will be Champion in 6 days, I though the Story Times gave that away :rock


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Razor Mike said:


> Man, I used to think this guy was awesome. He makes Cena look good.


Let's not say anything we can't take back now.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lol did that little black kid in the crowd with the Just Bring It shirt say "bitch"?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

seriously though. Rock is my dude but...










the fuck is he talking about


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Someone censor that kid and get him out of here!
:vince3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

And after all that Cena will still win.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

For anybody who watches NBA their is a great game going down right now between the Grizzlies and the Spurs much better than this garbage.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am a little surprised that the crowd reaction for The Rock is not a little bit more split, to be honest.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm at Rock tonight

Hopefully Lesnar can get something good out of this fucker during their feud next year


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I smell what the rock is cookin and it smells like crap. And I thought Cenas promo was bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh I can't wait to be in the crowd this Sunday. Cena is going to be run out of the fucking place (verbally of course), lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This has actually been a pretty shitty last Monday til Mania-Raw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I remember when I used to like The Rock. How times change and we grow up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Millions eh? Sounds like there are odds to overcome, I know just the guy for the job :cena2


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well, that's it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Somebody's quite bitter.


Bitter? I'm just tired of hearing the same promo every week. Get intense FFS. You can't joke for 20 minutes and get serious at the end. No one will buy it. I'm just so over The Rock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Aw, wink for Lilian? lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That's it??


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Eeeeee!!!! He did the eyebrow raise thing!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow, he didn't take forever for once? Holy shit!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ok, so I watched both Cenas and Rocks promos...but have no fucking clue what they rambled on about. Nice close out Raw for WM Vince... :fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

dat brow.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thank God that utter piece of garbage promo is over


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

...wait a second, that's it? What the fuck did I just see? I don't even know what that promo was supposed to accomplish.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ughhhh that was so ass. I loved his talk last week...this week just seemed like a bunch of jibberish. C'mon rocky...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why didn't Cena and Rock do a Promo together again? It would have been better than separate ones to be honest.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Both men were awful tonight. I actually think Punk/Taker will close Mania.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

what the fuck was that?

How was this build shittier than last year

FUCK YOU STEPH


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"It was almost a tale of two different superstars!"

ALMOST?


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

RAW IS JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They both MUST win so match will end in a draw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho's chest looked weird :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Y2JJJJJJJJJJJJJJ.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not as good as last weeks Rock/Cena stuff


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't get it? Were people expecting something better in this feud because this is the last Raw before WM? This has been the worst RTWM possibly ever. I don't see why people expected something great tonight. Then again, alot of people here actually thought there was a shot of Cena turning heel..


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Michael Cole just pronounced Fandango as 'FanDONGo'.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Notice the difference in the ability to sound serious between cena/rock

still hate how cena cuts 90% of his promos sounding totally awful.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can't believe we're getting Rock/Cena II at WrestleMania

This fucking fuckery of a buildup fpalm


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FAN-DAN-GOAT TIME


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well that was excruciating.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bad Cena promo to start.
> 
> Bad HHH/Lesnar segment.
> 
> ...












Punk/Taker storyline has been ass from the start


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> fpalm at Rock tonight
> 
> Hopefully Lesnar can get something good out of this fucker during their feud next year


Rock ain't going to be able to bump for him, so the matches will be terrible.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

no matter who wins or loses, we all suffer. no win for us either way. great.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Too bad Rock is retaining at Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Cookie Monster said:


> I remember when I used to like The Rock. How times change and we grow up.


WWE: We'll make you hate the Rock, Black gospel choirs and finding the cure for breast cancer.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

shit promo there rock come on son


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So the two guys in the WWE title match aren't even interacting with each other on the go home show? I seriously don't understand this company.

And Rock ruined the People's eyebrow by following up with a wink.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho has a case of kofi chest


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Chan Hung said:


> This has actually been a pretty shitty last Monday til Mania-Raw


Which surprises absolutely nobody given the past few Raws.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WhoTF is Fandingo? Wasn't that the name of a movie ticket site a while back?


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*Fandango is an Assclown.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango segment in the final 50 minutes on the last Raw before Wrestlemania.

Let that marinate.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That promo actually got me hyped for Mania! You guys will complain about anything...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> ...wait a second, that's it? What the fuck did I just see? I don't even know what that promo was supposed to accomplish.


John Cena: "Rock, I'm going to beat you, lol."
The Rock: "Naw man, you won't. Lawls!"

*$70.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This Raw is worse than last Weeks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*IF* Punk/Taker is going on last then dat Streak is ending :vince

But it won't most probably


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> Punk/Taker storyline has been ass from the start


How can they get any lower?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

rock's gonna get lillian's pie later. jericho and fandango to save raw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> WWE: We'll make you hate the Rock, Black gospel choirs and finding the cure for breast cancer.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> WWE: We'll make you hate the Rock, Black gospel choirs and finding the cure for breast cancer.


You also forgot wrestling :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

why couldnt they have Rock and Cena confront each other and I dont know... have a brawl or some shit to heat this up? fucking pathetic.


done with the show tonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Seriously? What happened to this company? This company thrive on WM when it was coming up and now we are getting this stuff? Where the hell is the face to face confrontation? The brawl? The "IT'S GOING TO BE A SLOBBERKNOCKER COME THIS SUNDAY"? 

Seriously? WHAT.THE.HELL.HAPPENED.VINCE?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



liljayl23 said:


> That promo actually got me hyped for Mania! You guys will complain about anything...


You'll be an advocate of anything.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The nerds who bitch about Rock are the same retards who would like to see Tyson Kidd or Daniel Bryan as WWE/WH champions :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> Punk/Taker storyline has been ass from the start


Yes, but Lesnar/HHH and Cena/Rock haven't been any better. In fact, they've been worse.

I'm talking about tonight. Undertaker/Punk hopefully might be able to give us something that's actually worth watching. Unlike the other two programs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WrestleMania 29 is going to do the biggest buyrate of all time despite the shittiest buildup of all time....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Sorry, WWE. After the last couple of months of terrible to subpar Raws, no way will I plunk down $5 for your wrestlemania monstrosity, much less the $60 it's actually selling for.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Last week Cena/Rock segment was 100x better then everything they did tonight, This can't be it


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Awesome that CM Punk and Taker will end the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Aw, people actually had high expectations for tonight. I lowered my expectations a WHILE ago. Maybe that's why I'm not pissed.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> John Cena: "Rock, I'm going to beat you, lol."
> The Rock: "Naw man, you won't. Lawls!"
> 
> *$70.*


:vince5 Best. Mania. Ever!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Fandango segment in the final 50 minutes on the last Raw before Wrestlemania.
> 
> Let that marinate.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

If Wrestlemania is as bad as this show is foreshadowing, then I am going on hiatus from the WWE. What I've seen from TNA in recent weeks has been a million times better than this.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I bow before the greatness of the Rock..there's only one, children. There's ONLY ONE. Another standing ovation, a Presidental bid...ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The problem I have with The Rock is that he isn't gone after Mania. He's scheduled for Extreme Rules. And odds are he'll be at Wrestlemania 30. The aura of him being an attraction is all but finished at this point.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Fuck yeah WWE rewind".

Said nobody ever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

For everyone distressed with the current WWE product, there's an alternative on Spike TV waiting for you, brother.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This company has fucked up a lot but I'm genuinely disappointed that I'm going to my first ever Wrestlemania and they've fucked up the build, rehashed matches from the previous year, and squeezed in a bunch of filler. I'm really hoping the atmosphere makes up for it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Fandango segment in the final 50 minutes on the last Raw before Wrestlemania.
> 
> Let that marinate.



I think you mean lets urinate on that


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Y2J :mark:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Driveby....

:artest3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



GOD said:


> why couldnt they have Rock and Cena confront each other and I dont know... have a brawl or some shit to heat this up? fucking pathetic.


What you mean like an actual feud or something? Get the fuck out of here with that shit. Besides, this way they get to accomplish half as much in twice the amount of time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov-Y375B-E0


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You'll be an advocate of anything.


I'm not an advocate of anything, in fact WWE has been sh*t for years now, but it's a week before Mania and The Rock is the champion heading into it, something I'd never thought I'd see again. I'd rather relish it then sit here and complain, because in a few years from now when Sheamus is headlining the show, you'll be begging for a Rock promo.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

driveby...lol wwe


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I can't wait for this Raw to be over so I can go to the tittie bar and drink some quarter beers.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho's pops are getting weaker by the week.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

dat jobber entrance for the US champ!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

US Champion is an after thought. :lmao
I can't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The US Champion doesn't deserve an entrance apparently.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro Jobber Entrance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

OH Cesero going to job again before WM? Sweet

Wait is Cesero even at WM?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro hasn't been jobbed enough?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> For everyone distressed with the current WWE product, there's an alternative on Spike TV waiting for you, brother.


Exactly. It's TNA's time.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro's Right areola .....?wtf.
'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

One big hate fuck all the way to the end.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm certain will see more of Rock/Cena. Their individual promos were so sub-par. No way that's it for the WWE Title match.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock wasn't there in person or via satellite. Was a hologram.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> For everyone distressed with the current WWE product, there's an alternative on Spike TV waiting for you, brother.


I've already been checking it out and yeah, they're doing a better job than WWE at this point.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Maybe it's just wishful thinking but I really hope Wrestlemania does less than one-million buys. If the show does well, this shit won't ever change.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro facing Jericho instead of Del Rio.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Antonio CESARO.

Gonna job again.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Melina vs Alicia Fox chick has a match at WM and Antonio Cesaro doesn't? fpalm #WWELogic


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This company is just pathetic :lol


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

TNA is actually getting a hell of a lot better recently, and I hated TNA for a long time.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wonder who Cesaro pissed off backstage...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ROLF at the U.S champ getting a jobber entrance


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

P Diddy, eh?

I'd rather see a performance from Doddy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Speaking of Cesaro, does he even have a match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is why I'm still scared for Ambrose and Rollins once the Shield is over.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Exactly. It's TNA's time.


:vader


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

are they really short on wrestlers? cesaro jobbing again


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KB said:


> Melina vs Alicia Fox chick has a match at WM and Antonio Cesaro doesn't? fpalm #WWELogic


For real!?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Such a fucking shame what they are doing with Cesaro. He was easily one of the best talents and was always getting protected now gets jobber entrances and loses alot. Yet he is the fucking champ.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I was just going to ask how long until we hear King wishing for Fandango to pop his butt cherry?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The People's President with a massive ovation. They should have done a Rock/Cena interaction but I guess that they already accomplished everything they wanted last week.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Burying the US champ (who should have his own feud to participate in at this point) on the go home show to WM?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

There is a lot of wrestling going on this weekend, not just Wrestlemania. I think there's even a New Japan Pro-Wrestling iPPV this weekend, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Randy Couture mention? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm Look another match wasted. And the US champion has no match at Mania. And is more talented than a number of people on the card.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TheeJayBee said:


> If Wrestlemania is as bad as this show is foreshadowing, then I am going on hiatus from the WWE. What I've seen from TNA in recent weeks has been a million times better than this.


I have to agree with you.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Remember when Cesaro used to be seen as a threat? I don't even pay attention to his matches any more.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



dan the marino said:


> Speaking of Cesaro, does he even have a match at Wrestlemania?


Unless they quick book something on Smackdown for the pre-show then nope.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Remember when there used to be storylines? Consequences for things that happened each week on RAW? Plot arcs? When did we decide all of that was no longer needed and instead boil things down to "I will beat you", "no, I will beat you"... that's not a storyline. Hell, it's not even really a 'feud', its merely a match that's happening, and the promos just serve to inform you that the match is indeed happening.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WWE are masters of killing ANY fucking momentum anyone has. Cesaro at one point was a noticeably promising heel dude now he's getting jobber entrances and jobber matches putting over Miz whos in a dark/preshow mania match. GOOD GRIEF


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

longing4indy said:


> TNA is actually getting a hell of a lot better recently, and I hated TNA for a long time.


Same here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Da fuck are the commentators talking about?!?! 

Jesus!


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

this raw has been fucking boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> This is why I'm still scared for Ambrose and Rollins once the Shield is over.


As long as they dont get the tag belts, the IC belt or the US belt or MITB they wont become jobbers like Cesero, Barrett or Ziggler


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Teh_TaKeR said:


> I can't wait for this Raw to be over so I can go to the tittie bar and drink some quarter beers.


delaying tits and booze for this shit!?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well at least it isn't Cesaro vs Miz for the title, I mean that's one bright spark. Right? Right?

Man, I'm just trying over here...


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> This is why I'm still scared for Ambrose and Rollins once the Shield is over.


Great... now I'm horrified by that since you pointed it out.

Let's hope when the part-timers are gone, things will turn around for the midcarders.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The utter fuck are they talking about on commentary? Nobody cares what his name is or how it's pronounced


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How do The Bella's have a match at WM (which hasn't even been built up tonight) but Cesaro doesn't?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Show has fallen off a fucking cliff.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Rock's promo, for me, is the worst he's ever cut since 1998-ish. Really poor.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So, on the go home show they don't have Rock and Cena interact at all? They should have saved last weeks segment for tonight. They just took away all the heat this feud had.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> WWE are masters of killing ANY fucking momentum anyone has. Cesaro at one point was a noticeably promising heel dude now he's getting jobber entrances and jobber matches putting over Miz whos in a dark/preshow mania match. GOOD GRIEF


Barrett, Ryder, Riley, Kingston, Sandow, Rhodes etc... Pretty much ALL midcarders have been screwed by WWE


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rock316AE said:


> *The People's President* with a massive ovation. They should have done a Rock/Cena interaction but I guess that they already accomplished everything they wanted last week.


Seriously? Absolutely convinced that you're a gimmick now and I don't have to take you seriously ever again. Thank you for putting me at peace :lol


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Who gives a fuck about Puff Daddy? People pay to see good wrestling, not some whack-ass rapper 13 years past his prime.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

crowd getting restless. fandango now!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> For everyone distressed with the current WWE product, there's an alternative on Spike TV waiting for you, brother.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh they set up the decorations and everything for this impromptu appearance.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wouldn't Jericho notice Fandango's entrance being set up?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FANDANGO!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hey look, it's FAN*DONG*O.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fire Fagdango.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm predicting Fandango to have the longest WM entrance. Sorry Taker.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Coffey said:


> There is a lot of wrestling going on this weekend, not just Wrestlemania. I think there's even a New Japan Pro-Wrestling iPPV this weekend, if I'm not mistaken.


Yes. And ROH and Dragon Gate and Evolve and there's the TNA x-division PPV shit they already taped on Friday. Plus more I'm sure I am forgetting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Hera said:


> Unless they quick book something on Smackdown for the pre-show then nope.


Good to know both midcard champs are going to be wrestling the dark match at best.





Funny how I'm more excited for Jericho/Fandango than any other match on the card more or less.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What the FUCK was that? :lmao


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

goat entrace.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dirty Curty in the house.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Was Fandango giving Jericho the fuck me eyes?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love Fandango's chick...she's hot


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



wheelysteve said:


> Remember when there used to be storylines? Consequences for things that happened each week on RAW? Plot arcs? When did we decide all of that was no longer needed and instead boil things down to "I will beat you", "no, I will beat you"... that's not a storyline. Hell, it's not even really a 'feud', its merely a match that's happening, and the promos just serve to inform you that the match is indeed happening.


Probably around the same time matches were decided on Twitter.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I really wish I wasn't, but I am SOOO embarrassed I watch wrestling. None of my friends know it. No one except my mum, and he doesn't really care.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Curtis has much better pecs than Jericho.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Who wants to make a gif with Hogan dressed as Kats from Zero Wings saying "All of Your Fan Are Belong to Us"


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FANNN

DAAAANN

GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

my domino's pizza just arrived :mark:


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Guess Jericho missed the gold curtains getting set up


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Way to ruin a possible great jericho cesaro match fandango


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is it just me or does Evil Dead remake look amazing


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Chan Hung said:


> I love Fandango's chick...she's hot


Literally the best part about this show tonight.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> Oh they set up the decorations and everything for this impromptu appearance.


Yes because the live audience looked sooo surprised...

"The people at home won't notice though!"

:vince3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Could somebody with the APP tell us what the fuck is happening? :vince3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Green Light said:


> my domino's pizza just arrived :mark:


Ummm Cool?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Itami said:


> Great... now I'm horrified by that since you pointed it out.
> 
> Let's hope when the part-timers are gone, things will turn around for the midcarders.


The mid card was getting fucked when the part timers weren't around.



KuritaDavion said:


> Show has fallen off a fucking cliff.


There was a cliff?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango interruption and a cut to commercial


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



King Gimp said:


> I really wish I wasn't, but I am SOOO embarrassed I watch wrestling. None of my friends know it. No one except my mum, and *he* doesn't really care.


You mom, HE...........


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Green Light said:


> my domino's pizza just arrived :mark:


The most exciting thing to happen this RAW :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hopefully the NXT prospects can elevate the product after Mania.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or does Evil Dead remake look amazing


I saw it...was so damn disappointing


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



abrown0718 said:


> delaying tits and booze for this shit!?


Quarter beers start 30 mins after Raw plus waiting on my buddy to get outta class. So...yea 
:bron3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Hera said:


> Yes. And ROH and Dragon Gate and Evolve and there's the TNA x-division PPV shit they already taped on Friday. Plus more I'm sure I am forgetting.


At this point I'm leaning towards Rehashed Flintstones episodes on Boomerang or Test patterns over watching "WM 29: We just want your money"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> What the FUCK was that? :lmao












Remember, this is WM Season. Where they actually try to get viewers.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love Fandango, he's in my top 5, and I ain't even ashamed to say it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



liljayl23 said:


> I saw it...was so damn disappointing


OH damn that makes me sad


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Hera said:


> Yes. And ROH and Dragon Gate and Evolve and there's the TNA x-division PPV shit they already taped on Friday. Plus more I'm sure I am forgetting.


True, almost everyone has something planned for the weekend. There's a crazy number of choices available. Which is awesome.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Seriously? Absolutely convinced that you're a gimmick now and I don't have to take you seriously ever again. Thank you for putting me at peace :lol


It took you that long?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Arcade said:


> Hopefully the NXT prospects can elevate the product after Mania.


HAHAHAHAHA. Yeah...elevate right into a bunch of FUs and RKOs like the Nexus used to be. When are you all gonna wake up and realize that the booking loves the lame FULL TIMERS they have on top? Guys who are gonna see laughable ratings after Rock and Lesnar are gone.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Green Light said:


> my domino's pizza just arrived :mark:


That's the most exciting thing I've heard all night.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango ripping off Bret Hart.
4/10


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



mgman said:


> You mom, HE...........


Woops. She.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL at Fandango judging the moves! LOL!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



liljayl23 said:


> I saw it...was so damn disappointing


I guess you wanted something along the lines of Movie 43?


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



King Gimp said:


> I really wish I wasn't, but I am SOOO embarrassed I watch wrestling. None of my friends know it. No one except *my mum*, and *he* doesn't really care.


:bosh


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> It took you that long?


I'm not on these forums TOO often and I hardly see Rock316AE post anymore :side:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> That's the most exciting thing I've heard all night.


He better share it


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lawler cracking up alone at his own joke. :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TripleG said:


> LOL at Fandango judging the moves! LOL!


It's brilliant.

:lmao


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



AthenaMark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. Yeah...elevate right into a bunch of FUs and RKOs like the Nexus used to be. When are you all gonna wake up and realize that the booking loves the lame FULL TIMERS they have on top? Guys who are gonna see laughable ratings after Rock and Lesnar are gone.


Oh no not the ratings! Dear lord no. Why the fuck do you people care about ratings? It's not your show.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Boring.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"I give that dropkick a two out of ten" :jay2


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



King Gimp said:


> Woops. She.


No worries, that's the most interesting thing during tonight's RAW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I would have never thought that Claudio Castangoli and Chris Jericho would be wrestling on my tv screen and I'd be so filled with hollow apathy and murderous rage at the same time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Michael Cole breakdancing

Week has been made. I don't have to order Mania anymore.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't care what anyone else thinks – Johnny Curtis sells this crazy Fandango character brilliantly. He's proving it's possible to make just about anything work.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango is GOLD.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My god, my interest in this match just hit "rock bottom'. I can't fucking believe it..this show has been a textbook example of how NOT to promote Wrestlemania.


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



mgman said:


> I guess you wanted something along the lines of Movie 43?


More like I wanted a good horror movie....not over the top graphic violence masked as something scary


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Was that a Michinoku Driver?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did he just fucking Yoddle


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did Cesaro just fucking yoddle?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fucking yodeling, really?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> I would have never thought that Claudio Castangoli and Chris Jericho would be wrestling on my tv screen and I'd be so filled with hollow apathy and murderous rage at the same time.


:vince


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What the fuck was that noise Cesaro just made?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is the US Title even being defended on Sunday?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> The mid card was getting fucked when the part timers weren't around.


I dunno... when they're gone, so will Taker/HHH hopefully. Punk is rumored to take time off too. They will get better chances overall.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol at the fucking yodeling


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The gave Cesaro a yoddling gimmick. fpalm


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I like fandango but the fuck couldn't we get this match at mania


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Cesaro yodels now? :no:


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



GothicBohemian said:


> I don't care what anyone else thinks – Johnny Curtis sells this crazy Fandango character brilliantly. He's proving it's possible to make just about anything work.


Just needs to change his theme song to thrift shop to match the outfit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DWTS rip off lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shadowcran said:


> My god, my interest in this match just hit "rock bottom'. I can't fucking believe it..this show has been a textbook example of how NOT to promote Wrestlemania.


This is a textbook example of how not to book a fucking wrestling show


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho looks blown up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Was that a Michinoku Driver?


I think it was a Minnie Driver...


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FANDANGOAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho, don't come back after this run. Please. You still got it but just keep it with you next time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jericho still got it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro yodels now? Wow.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol fandango won me over


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I almost paid $200 to see this shit in person.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



liljayl23 said:


> More like I wanted a good horror movie....not over the top graphic violence masked as something scary


You're still missing what makes it a good horror movie. Compared to the other trash that has come recently, this remake fares really well.

Also, over the top graphic violence? You do know you're watching a remake of EVIL DEAD, right?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango: "Not even in my top 1000 moonsaults of all time. 4/10 at best"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Fandango liked the ax-handle better than the dropkick off the 2nd turnbuckle spot? Come on, bro. The dropkick spot is much better than a fucking ax-handle..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The scorecards are so damn funny


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What the fuck was that, Claudio?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

world heavyweight title is the new IC title.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHGame78 said:


> The gave Cesaro a yoddling gimmick. :facepalm


Maybe I'm alone with this, but I think Antonio Cesaro lost a lot when they split him from Aksana


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is that Fandango or Bret Hart? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Does Jericho get a 0 for that dropkick Fandango? lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He tapped out to that?! NOBODY TAPS OUT TO THAT!?1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro tapping out really? NO, NO, NO!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



checkcola said:


> Maybe I'm alone with this, but I think Antonio Cesaro lost a lot when they split him from Aksana


Uhhh..noo.

Cesaro lost alot when they fucking started jobbing him to Del Rio every week.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

In before Cena or Rock gets taken out at end of show backstage to add a swerve... :

Come on... this is the main event for goodness sake!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Remember when the WWE champion would team with the IC champion and face their opponents/rivals? Remember when there was actual interaction between the divisions and being the IC or US champion meant you were almost on your way? Remember when there were actual divisions with more than 3 people and people gave a fuck?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro has just spent the last month tapping out on TV......


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Man, now I want a PPV match between Jericho and Cesaro.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Gosh every feud for this WM comes off so forced... or maybe it's Raw that's so formulaic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Funny how this is the best booked feud right now.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

LOL man Curtis is great. FANDANGO.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love how all the announcers put over Fandango. Most pushed newcomer of 2013!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Uhhh..noo.
> 
> Cesaro lost alot when they fucking started jobbing him to Del Rio every week.


This; After he dropped Aksana he gained so much


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Say my name! Dat sexual tension.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Stupid refs. heh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. Yeah...elevate right into a bunch of FUs and RKOs like the Nexus used to be. When are you all gonna wake up and realize that the booking loves the lame FULL TIMERS they have on top? Guys who are gonna see laughable ratings after Rock and Lesnar are gone.


I doubt that WWE burying all of their NXT prospects is realistically possible. If they actually did this, then they might as well shut the company down.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Damn, Fandango gets serious hang time on that leg drop.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So wait, is Jericho going over at WrestleMania?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



checkcola said:


> Maybe I'm alone with this, but I think Antonio Cesaro lost a lot when they split him from Aksana


They did it way too early. Should have kept her with him until she cost him the WHC somehow (maybe by betraying him for whoever Cesaro was feuding with for the title), could have made a nice angle out of it.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Look at the Goat Fandango is the future.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Remember when the WWE champion would team with the IC champion and face their opponents/rivals? Remember when there was actual interaction between the divisions and being the IC or US champion meant you were almost on your way? Remember when there were actual divisions with more than 3 people and people gave a fuck?


I remember and I don't know what happened...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

He certainly can't wrestle :yao:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wes Briscoe, Randy Orton, Fandango, Heath Slater, why are the undercards filled with such beady-eyed rapists?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Now he's going to go to a bar, meet a chick and slip her drink with GHB.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



TheeJayBee said:


> The Rock's promo, for me, is the worst he's ever cut since 1998-ish. Really poor.


I'll take the promo where his voice squealed... anyday :lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Pretty awesome match... Cesaro is being totally wasted by being left off mania... Dude is one of the best workers around... Jericho is the man as always


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm sorry but i'm a FANNNNN DANNNNN GO GO GO MARK


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Remember when the WWE champion would team with the IC champion and face their opponents/rivals? Remember when there was actual interaction between the divisions and being the IC or US champion meant you were almost on your way? Remember when there were actual divisions with more than 3 people and people gave a fuck?


Pepperidge Farm remembers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FANDANGOAT


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FANDANGOAT!!!
Future hall of famer!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> So wait, is Jericho going over at WrestleMania?


Why would he? He doesn't need the win. Plus they seem to care about Fandango.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango is gonna split is ass in half one day if that leg drop is his finisher.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

getting the best of Jericho in the last 3 week now so Jericho is going over on sunday


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cesaro taps...Ah well 

"Pin Me, Pay Me!"


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Someone who obsesses over pronouncing their own name like a retard, a GOAT?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> Remember when the WWE champion would team with the IC champion and face their opponents/rivals? Remember when there was actual interaction between the divisions and being the IC or US champion meant you were almost on your way? Remember when there were actual divisions with more than 3 people and people gave a fuck?


No..This man :vince Is erasing it from my memory with the bullshit they show today.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DEM POSES FROM FANDANGO.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dat Dancer.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> This; After he dropped Aksana he gained so much


Seriously. His feats of strengths were the highlights of RAW every week. Neutralizer to Khali, using Miz as a bat. Fucking awesome moves that the crowd popped huge for.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandango's dancer always have the stank face on no matter what she does. Geez.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry but i'm a FANNNNN DANNNNN GO GO GO MARK


+1. Jericho just got his ass beat by Liberace


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

i love how Cole is like VERBALLY.... now lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Seriously, why even have Midcard titles of the champs are going to job their asses off in non-title matches twice a fucking week?

Cripes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dango gets the last laugh does this mean Jericho has a chance of winning?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ROCKPOCKALYPSE!


----------



## liljayl23 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



mgman said:


> You're still missing what makes it a good horror movie. Compared to the other trash that has come recently, this remake fares really well.
> 
> Also, over the top graphic violence? You do know you're watching a remake of EVIL DEAD, right?


You do realize the original Evil Dead was made for $350,000 while the remake had a budget of $15 million, right?

And I'm not missing out on anything, it's not a good horror movie whatsoever. It's filled with awful editing, paper thin characters and NO SCARES.

If you want real horror, wait for The Conjuring coming out later this year.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Its *formal* evisceration now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This mobile game looks horrible


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rockpocalypse...wut


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That chick Fandango was with was fucking hot!! And yeah i wonder if this means Jericho wins at Mania?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That rock game looks fun.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao Rockpocalypse? I hate everything about everything.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WTF Rockpocalypse?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Rockpocalypse?!?! 

Good lord why 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is this shitty mobile game real life?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Takertheman said:


> Pepperidge Farm remembers


Family Guy references are totally not over done or anything.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Takertheman said:


> Pepperidge Farm remembers


But Pepperidge Farm isn't going to keep it to itself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So taker is gonna shoot on punk?

Rockpocalypse ad is fucking hilarious! :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

ROCKPOCALYPSE Game of The Year-Jerry Lawler


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Lets just hope that there's never a Rockpocalypse movie


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fandangos valet is hot.

This feud may have been out of nowhere and Jericho should've done something else, but he should be doing everything he can to make something special out of his debut match. Fandango is promising.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Takertheman said:


> Pepperidge Farm remembers


GIVE THIS MAN REP. GIVE THIS MAN ALL THE FUCKING REP. YOU WIN THE INTERNET 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rock's game looks fucking amazing :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Stratusfactor said:


> This mobile game looks horrible


Free and I still wouldn't download it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh, this Rock app was real?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*










:lmao it's funny and yet sad at the same time lol.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



liljayl23 said:


> You do realize the original Evil Dead was made for $350,000 while the remake had a budget of $15 million, right?
> 
> And I'm not missing out on anything, it's not a good horror movie whatsoever. *It's filled with awful editing, paper thin characters and NO SCARES.
> *
> If you want real horror, wait for The Conjuring coming out later this year.


That's the point. Evil Dead has always been so-bad-it's-good. I highly doubt anybody actually thinks it's a legitimately good series.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> ROCKPOCALYPSE Game of The Year-Jerry Lawler


He will claim its the best mobile game of all time


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Okay, i just downloaded on Apps Rockpocaalypse lmfao :lmao

Yes, it's legit and free! lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Havent seen anything great so far. Looks like the first hour and a half was better.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Last week, Chris Jericho beat Dolph Ziggler clean in the middle of the ring with the Liontamer & won by submission. Post match, Fandango did a beatdown on Chris Jericho.

This week, Chris Jericho beat Antonio Cesaro clean in the middle of the ring with the Liontamer & won by submission. Post match, Fandango did a beatdown on Chris Jericho.

This is the match at Wrestlemania with the best build at this point.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*










Using the urn as a door holder. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Takertheman said:


> Pepperidge Farm remembers


God bless you.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Rock316AE said:


> Rock's game looks fucking amazing :lmao


^^^^^^^ 
(Y) (Y)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That guy is good, but the gimmick needs to be booked seriously and strongly. That said I give him three months before he dances with the dinosaur on superstars and Vince slobbers over his chick.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


The ratings will stay the same


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


it wont. stop asking stupid questions. wwe is the tits


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Mobile games, apps, social media websites and movies.

IS THIS EVEN WRESTLING ANYMORE? :lol


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

rockpacalypse lmao.
Did someone mention evil dead and the conjuring in the same sentence lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Using the urn as a door holder. :lol


Next he's going to pee in it.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

RockPOCALYSE...I need that. Pure greatness.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone else likely done with this after 'Mania?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


TNA can't even remember to re-sign expiring contracts of people or make sure to get visas for a ppv taping.
They ain't that much better.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT WHITE HOUSE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


The vast majority will still think WWE is great. 
Scary shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> That's the point. Evil Dead has always been so-bad-it's-good. I highly doubt anybody actually thinks it's a legitimately good series.


Many people including myself think it's good. It's the best horror-comedy series ever made. If anyone thinks it's supposed to be straight horror just.....stop watching movies.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


TNA needs a big cash flow and then it can give WWE a run. Buy away a lot of these wrestlers who look great but job to the same old crap WWE keeps touting.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They are getting Stephanie to induct her and not Lita?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Mobile games, apps, social media websites and movies.
> 
> IS THIS EVEN WRESTLING ANYMORE? :lol


Son this shit barely qualifies as entertainment.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thought Lita was inducting trish?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Steph inducting Trish? Any history between them? :kobe


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Stephanie inducting Trish and OH God The TOUTS


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Using the urn as a door holder. :lol



:lmao Love it!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tout!?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Still no Savage in the Hall of Fame eh?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

nice, we get some stephanie at HOF


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

lol marx


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wow...I hope that goofball was one of you guys.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

why do they chose the most ugliest people for the touts


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tout. Lovely stuff as always


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Anyone else likely done with this after 'Mania?


If Punk indeed takes time off then absolutely.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These touts :lol


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao He's trying to be The Rock or something?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That first guy though he was The Rock lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I have to mute this fucking Tout shit every damn time.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

shouldn't Lita put it in Trish..I mean put her in the hall of fame


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WTF? Lita isn't inducting her in?
Oh well, get to see DAT MILF ASS AND TITS STEPH :mark: :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

FUCK Touts!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Are all these touters mentally retarded?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



liljayl23 said:


> You do realize the original Evil Dead was made for $350,000 while the remake had a budget of $15 million, right?
> 
> And I'm not missing out on anything, it's not a good horror movie whatsoever. It's filled with awful editing, paper thin characters and NO SCARES.
> 
> If you want real horror, wait for The Conjuring coming out later this year.


What does the budget have to do with the point I'm making? I'm pointing out that you're complaining about over-the-top graphic violence when it comes to *Evil Dead*. The movie not being good is really just your opinion; and from what I've seen, it's one among just a few who don't like the movie. Here you are complaining about paper-thin characters and bad editing, did you even see the first movie? LOL. But that didn't ruin the movie, did it?

Oh, and I'll be sure to wait for The Conjuring. Which, by the way, has a pretty cliché plot. Regardless, I'll see how that is when it comes out. You haven't even seen The Conjuring and you imply that you'll love it. In such cases, your opinion on other horror flicks is pretty moot.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What kind of parents would let their retarded children post videos of themselves on the internet like this?


----------



## Youngpudding (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Rock's GI Joe stunt double touting LOLOLOL


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HAHA you see that bitch voting for the Cena.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck you White Rock wannabe
Fuck you nerdy kinda-hot girl.
Fuck you black girl and her fat friend
Fuck you goofy ass college frat dudes.
Fuck you tout.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Touts are terrible...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

YES MY FAVORITE PART OF RAW :mark:


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Know your role and shut your mouth!"

These guys on Tout :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Shadowcran said:


> TNA needs a big cash flow and then it can give WWE a run. Buy away a lot of these wrestlers who look great but job to the same old crap WWE keeps touting.


Forget TNA just have Heyman and Cornette start their own FED. It would PWN.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

tout's not real is it, please tell me they're just a bunch of paid actors please


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Those Touts were just.......embarrassing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

TOUTs fpalm what a way to embarass yourself

Though I will :lmao if Rock wins

Won't happen though :side:


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Embarrassing.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Those touts are quite literally painful to see. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This fucking dweeb. :lmao

Stephanie is a great choice. Thank god I don't have to hear Lita's awkward and shrill voice up there for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Those touts make me embarrassed to be a WWE fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These touts are so cringe-worthy. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It's burying time!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



wkdsoul said:


> Thought Lita was inducting trish?


That would have made more sense to be honest.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

My god, can no one on these touts speak?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy shit, Divas? ON RAW? WHAT!

Are they not even going to build Kaitlyn vs AJ title match?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hera said:


> TNA can't even remember to re-sign expiring contracts of people or make sure to get visas for a ppv taping.
> They ain't that much better.


Are you sure?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

SWEET T baby!!!

its time to get funky


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This tout shit...Where are they getting these morons? Somewhere, while these people are touting, some village is missing their idiot.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brodus Clay, fuck off!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ahhh yes..the Decline of Fierce..mean Albert :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These guys with 20 minutes left on the Raw before WM?

:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That last Tout.

Now I remember where I got my lunch money from.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This company...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These touts :brock :terry1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Christ...........why?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Looking at the only success story from Tough Enough. Obviously Alicia Fox vs. Melina was the correct answer.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

These touts are a great example of the WWE Universe..full of fuckheads.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Anyone else laugh when Cole calls Tensai "Sweet T"? :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

oh man. awful just awful all over the tv right now. still mad they buried tensai to HELL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tout is awful...:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fucking tout 

also Lita would have been much better than Steph


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



longing4indy said:


> Soooo if WWE stays this bad for a year and TNA keeps improving?


Then TNA will become the number in company in the world in 3 years time.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

HAHA another commercial break....


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Hera said:


> TNA can't even remember to re-sign expiring contracts of people or make sure to get visas for a ppv taping.
> They ain't that much better.


Unlike with Bobby Roode, you wish WWE would forget to re-sign half their roster and writers.:lmao


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Anyone else likely done with this after 'Mania?


no one will be done with wwe after mania, including you. all of you idiots still need something to bitch about, so you'll keep watching and complaining. because you're losers. get it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:lmao Even the show just said "Fuck this, I'm out."


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm This TOUT stuff... fucking embarrassing these people have got to be plants. They have to be!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Son this shit barely qualifies as entertainment.


In the words of the great Amber: "This fucking company"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm still waiting for the week Zach will be among WWE fans in a touting segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A Divas match in the last 20 mins of Raw on the last raw before WM? Who is booking this crap?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Brodus Clay entrance, BACK TO COMMERCIAL. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:kobe8Return from commercial, Twitter update, Brodus/Tensai entrance, back to commercial.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That ass on Naomi....


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

and the crowd doesn't even give a shit about these ppl


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why are these fools in the last half hour of the Raw before Wrestlemania?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh good, Raw was interrupting the ads too much.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

tout us your opinions (aka how to make a fool out of yourself in front of 5 million people)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dr.Boo said:


> That would have made more sense to be honest.


At least someone in wrestling is inducting her.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

brodus clay PISSES ME OFF. I hate this fat fuck's music. i hate it whenever hes on tv.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



kobra860 said:


> Why are these fools in the last half hour of the Raw before Wrestlemania?


Because it's April fools day.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Don Conte said:


> Then TNA will become the number in company in the world in 3 years time.


Lol. That's pretty funny


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WTF is a tout? I´m getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



James1o1o said:


> Holy shit, Divas? ON RAW? WHAT!
> 
> Are they not even going to build Kaitlyn vs AJ title match?


In all seriousness, they have a title match at Mania?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Tout makes me hate wrestling fans seriously.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is getting fucking sad... someone twitter Vince about this shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Woeful, disappointing Raw tonight....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Are those useless fucks dancing through the whole ad break?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dr.Boo said:


> That would have made more sense to be honest.


When has anything in WWE made sense?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This RAW is bad for any time of the year, let alone the show before Wrestlemania.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Hopefully this Punk/Undertaker segment later is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



DwayneAustin said:


> Are those useless fucks dancing through the whole ad break?


Kind of makes me wish a sniper was in the arena.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Couple of thoughts/predictions as I watch tonite:

Why does WWE book out Cesaro so much? I am not sure if I have seen him win in a month or so. It seems to undermine the US title, which should be used as a line for feud and lower/mid cards to get over. Is Cesaro even defending at WM? I hope so, but he is too strong of a wrestler to be booked so weak.

Why is Dolph in a tag match at WM? And why hasn't MITB briefcase not been played up. A loss in his tag match is a given. Then a cash in after the ADR/Swagger match would be nice. My guess is Swagger wins, but Dolph "steals the show." Could be the most interesting angle of WM.

Rock/cena will be a great match, but been there done that. However, if the "heel turn" for Cena happens, I am intrigued.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> This RAW is bad for any time of the year, let alone the show before Wrestlemania.


Come aboard TNA train guys it's awesome much better than this garbage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



H.I.M. said:


> In all seriousness, they have a title match at Mania?


Them having a women's division at this point is shocking


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Seriously, I don't want to kill anyone. 

But you guys have no idea how much I want to be inside Vince's office and bitch slap him so hard and scream at him the things wrong with RAW. Like TOUT. Than I leave with fireworks and theme music.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I remember when I could actively discuss WWE with my friends, nowadays its so shit only my roommate knows I watch it, and even he loos upon it with disdain, and honestly this shit is exactly why that situation is occurring


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I was remembering the Austin vs HBK Road to Wrestlemania...

Then Sweet T appeared on my tv...


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So you mean to tell me you guys haven't been sports entertained tonight?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

They're still dancing... fpalm


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't care. I just do not care.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WWE is so fucking stupid. Tout was founded in 2010. There was a reason it didn't take off. Why would you invest in it...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:cody ratingz going up


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"Hailing from a street corner in the red light district, the BELLAS!"


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Bella Twins :cheer


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Bella Sluts with The Stache and Beard Connection yeah


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

oh my fucking god I love the bellas so much.

I can look but I cant touch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Four nice asses in one match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The bellas arent rubbing Cena and Bryan the wrong way


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



virus21 said:


> At least someone in wrestling is inducting her.


This is true.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Steph inducting Trish? Any history between them? :kobe


They were brief allies then feuded in 2000-2001 over Vince. That's where the whole barking like a dog and Linda being drugged up came about. 
At first, it was basically Lita vs Stephanie with Trish by her side before Steph got out of the picture and it became Trish vs Lita.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cody and Damien better keep their hands up high if they like their jobs.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

this kind of match should be on velocity or sunday night and nowhere near raw


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

At least we got Taker after these 

The positives people


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Not been watching much of the build due to work but if its been this bad then the WWE is screwed.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't get the fucking Bella twins. I am an average looking guy and my wife is hotter than either one.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> This RAW is bad for any time of the year, let alone the show before Wrestlemania.


your constant bitching makes my head hurt. idiot


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Build up to Mania 17...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Don Conte said:


> Come aboard TNA train guys it's awesome much better than this garbage.


I already am


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that rear view move is something else


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Naomi carrying the match as always.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

naomi's ass move...now there's a way to get pinkeye


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Both of the Bellas have nauseating voices.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Bellas taking ring attire tips from Demolition?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'd wreck the Bellas, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Naomi's Malaysian yaki body wave is going to look fierce come Sunday.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THE FUCK? Brodus Clay's dumbass is going to be at WRESTLE FUCKING MANIA?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Move has barely been finished and Cole is already giving it the name, such shit commentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fat jokes from the pudgy guy that had a heart attack. OK.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Naomi can rearview me anytime :kobe4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

"She calls that the 'Rear View'" I bet Cole jizzes himself everytime he gets to introduce a move we've never heard him call before.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wish the crowd started a TNA chant.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Naomi has some skills. She's not all ass


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Don Conte said:


> Come aboard TNA train guys it's awesome much better than this garbage.


Yeah only after people missed out on the garbage known as Aces and Eights for nine months. :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I love how even JBL is silent as he knows he can't hype this garbage


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Don Conte said:


> Come aboard TNA train guys it's awesome much better than this garbage.


I usually hate TNA, but I kinda have to agree.

Still hate Hogan, I will change the channel whenever he is on.
And I like that Bully is the WHC, but the Aces and Eights are boring.

Btw, you keep saying this is garbage, why keep watching?

I am watching because I am bored and are waiting for Punk and Taker.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> oh my fucking god I love the bellas so much.
> 
> I can look but I cant touch


Be glad. Your hand would rot off.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

so is this our main event? :lmao


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Mikey2690 said:


> Not been watching much of the build due to work but if its been this bad then the WWE is screwed.


if you're not watching then dont judge, fucktard


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Twin Magic won't work now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Amber B said:


> They were brief allies then feuded in 2000-2001 over Vince. That's where the whole barking like a dog and Linda being drugged up came about.
> At first, it was basically Lita vs Stephanie with Trish by her side before Steph got out of the picture and it became Trish vs Lita.


Vince was also fucking Trish in storyline, so I guess there's something there.

Don't ever leave this board Amber. I think I may die if you do. Bless your little historian heart.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Build up to Mania 17...


sigh


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Wait hold on a cotton picking second! Cena and the goat's fuck pieces have a match at Wrestlemania but The Diva's champion doesn't? Fuck this company!:gun:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Steph and not Lita? Bullshit.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> At least we got Taker after these
> 
> The positives people


Ah, yeah, Taker. Only 3 hours too late.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What in the world...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Id Probably pay a hefty price to run full speed into naomis ass like that 

:datass


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Ultimate trolling here, thought I had to watch those two fucks in a tag match. Actually having to watch a Divas tag match.

Just let me use Google Images for the Bellas, don't put me through this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That snorting laugh is disgusting.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Thanks to Nikki's implants, I can finally tell them apart.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHbkDX said:


> THE FUCK? Brodus Clay's dumbass is going to be at WRESTLE FUCKING MANIA?


And Cesero is not. And Barrette is in the preshow match.

And its not an aprils fool joke


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This match has already gone too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



GOD said:


> so is this our main event? :lmao


Haha, sad isn't it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Commentators don't give a damn about this match.

The crowd, like my soul, has finally given up and died.

WRESTLEMANIA.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Oh god, Naomi's move.


Clay and Tensai are on the Wrestlemania card and the US champ isn't. :lmao This is incredible. I know they're just replacing Truth and Kofi since Truth is injured again (I think) but still.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Takertheman said:


> Twin Magic won't work now.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This CANNOT be the main event? THIS CAN NOT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Don Conte said:


> Come aboard TNA train guys it's awesome much better than this garbage.


would rather slit my throat than watch that low buget rubbish


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So I guess Kaitlyn, her fake soup coolers and her title will be chilling backstage in Jersey on Sunday when this match happens.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> I love how even JBL is silent as he knows he can't hype this garbage


yeah, thats the reason

you iwc nerds are so fucking stupid and are probably the reason this country's test scores are so low


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I feel bad for the legends of the industry that have paved the way to get us to this point. The bodies crippled, the families ruined, the blood, sweat & tears. Terry Funk is rolling in his grave. Harley Race is rolling in his grave.



Spoiler: Spoiler



I know they're not dead, that's the joke.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Bella don't know how work an arm hold. :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


> Commentators don't give a damn about this match.
> 
> The crowd, like my soul, has finally given up and died.
> 
> WRESTLEMANIA.


Take my goddamn rep. Just take it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Botch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Raws main event is a Divas Match for the past two weeks?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is freaking terrible.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

2nd week in a row that a diva's match is the main event on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What are Vince and the Hollywood Hacks thinking back there?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Brown Horatio said:


> would rather slit my throat than watch that low buget rubbish


You're not a real wrestling fan :no:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Crowds loving this one.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well the bromance continues with Sandow and Lovestache wearing each other's shirts.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Maybe this whole Raw has been one huge April Fools Joke by WWE. That's the only explanation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Brown Horatio said:


> would rather slit my throat than watch that low buget rubbish


You should probably talk to someone about that.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

that big booty, juicy fruity


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

A hot tag to Cameron? This is the funniest thing I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So much shrieking right now :argh:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Brown Horatio said:


> would rather slit my throat than watch that low buget rubbish


Maybe try watching it sometime? Might actually enjoy it...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I hope Taker booked JR call his mania match so we have a chance to avoid Michael Cole yelling, "STREAK'S OVER!!! STREAK'S OVER!!"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did one of the Bella's chesticles increase massively in size?

These fuckers are getting WrestleMania pay checks and Cesaro and Barrett aren't fpalm


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is a decent match. I'm confused.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Raws main event is a Divas Match for the past two weeks?


April fools, the joke is on us the fans.

At least the crowd gets a dark match main event to clear the bad taste out of their mouthes


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy shit...is this the main event? Man, WWE are fucked... :jose :mourinho


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

why is this happening


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THIS is the last match of the night? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT? Is this whole show supposed to be an April Fools Joke on us the audience? 

I like what someone said about JBL. Even I'm wondering how he has the energy to try to even "hype" tonight's garbage and the garbage this Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> Maybe this whole Raw has been one huge April Fools Joke by WWE. That's the only explanation.


So how would you explain the last 3 years?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

this should be wrestlemania main event


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The bellas still suck


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Decent Divas match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is actually one of the best Divas matches we had had in a LONG time.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

The go home show to wrestlemania, the biggest show of the year for this company..

A show that features undertaker, punk, lesnar, rock, Cena, HHH, and more..

And our main event match is this. 

Not sure if I should cry or laugh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Holy shit... even Naomi's ass can't keep me interested in this. Shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

End this shit..for the sake of humanity, end this fucking match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

King - This is a great match


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hera said:


> Yeah only after people missed out on the garbage known as Aces and Eights for nine months. :lol


"The Rise of Bully Ray" will explain everything for you.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It annoys the fuck out of me when female wrestlers clothesline by throwing their entire body at their opponent.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

King just said.. "THIS IS A GREAT MATCH"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cameron = The Black Kelly Kelly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Cameron isn't pure shit in the ring? Naomi's abilities is rubbing off on her! :bryan


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Rivals Cena/Punk for TV MOTY


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Bellas with dat Cena push


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> And Cesero is not. And Barrette is in the preshow match.
> 
> And its not an aprils fool joke


the april fools joke is that idiots like you arent rounded up and put in concentration camps. barret is fucking terrible. he deserves no air time, let alone oxygen. fuck you


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

That wouldnt even have been interesting in mud..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I feel sorry for the fans in the arena. They probably expected good things, and so they should. But WWE disappoints again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Time for Undertaker and CM Punk! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The final match of the night before Mania, everyone.
And we'll see it again on Sunday. Happy Mania Week!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is there even a crowd?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Bella Twins won :cheer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The stole it?!?!? Really Cole?!??!?! 

THEY STOLE IT?!?!?!?! 

So let it be known that countering a move into a pinning combination completely within the legality of the rules now constitutes theft....only if you are a heel, I'm sure.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Did one of the Bella's chesticles increase massively in size?


Yeah I can actually tell them apart now.

Cena's obviously paid for some work. His wife no longer needs it. :cena2


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Finally..Main event time


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

How this is in the main card at Mania and the IC title is defended on YouTube Ill never understand...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So a pointless 8 person inter-gender match can make the card at WM but the Intercontinental Champion can only make it on a pre-show? Pathetic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Crowd gave no fucks about that mess.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

OKAY, Cole. We get it. Eviscerate. ENOUGH. Did he JUST find out what that means before the show?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHGame78 said:


> Cameron = The Black Kelly Kelly


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Fuck this can't bothered to wait for punk and taker segment. Off to bed. Show has been one big pile of meh so far


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Destiny said:


> King just said.. "THIS IS A GREAT MATCH"


He also says TOUT IS GREAT
WWE 13 is the best wrestling game ever
the rocks app is the best app of the year

:argh:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Is the Bellas attire meant to look like some kind of bondage stuff or what


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Sandow jobbing at Mania -.-

Oh this company.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KuritaDavion said:


>


legitimately how I feel. this show has made me wilt inside.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why am I still watching this? This is not worth staying up till 11PM


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This is the worst Raw I've ever seen. My goodness.....is it always like this these days?


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So Brodus Clay rips his trousers off out of anger. Brilliant final visual for this show from an actual 'wrestling match', if you can even call that monstrosity a wrestling match. The tragic thing is, the IC Title match, with a rising talent and somebody, as irritating as he is, who was once in a Wrestlemania main event, was bumped on to the pre-show and this 8-person tag match piece of shit still has a spot on the main card.

Jeez, Mania better impress me or I'm out.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHGame78 said:


> Cameron = The Black Kelly Kelly


I thought that was Alicia Fox?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Skullduggery said:


> The Bella Twins won :cheer


Who is that beauty in your sig?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Dunmer said:


> So a pointless 8 person inter-gender match can make the card at WM but the Intercontinental Champion can only make it on a pre-show? Pathetic.


DUDE! We said the same thing at the same time! REPPED! :


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So what the hell happened backstage that the original mixed tag team with Kaitlyn got squashed and we get this abomination instead?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> Why am I still watching this? This is not worth staying up till 11PM


It's nearly 4am here ffs. This is was the first time in ages I stayed up. Not happening again anytime soon.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> Why am I still watching this? This is not worth staying up till 11PM


try 4am dude... i have no idea what i'm doing it for..


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why do I stay up so late to watch this, I'm going to be tired as shit at work tomorrow.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm so scared as to what kind of horse shit we're gonna have to watch in May/June......


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Jerry Lawler makes Art Donovan sound like Gordon Solie.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

DAT VERBAL EVISCERATION UP NEXT


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So what the hell happened backstage that the original mixed tag team with Kaitlyn got squashed and we get this abomination instead?


she isn't fucking cena


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

EVISCERATE HIM!! GUT HIM BOY RIP HIS BALLS OFF.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

At this point they should be paying us to watch this pile of hot garbage they call wrestlemania


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Did they actually just do a 10 minute divas tag match in the final hour of mania build or am I having a mental breakdown?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Why is that not the pre-show match? WTF!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

So who else can't wait to see what happens on Impact Thursday?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

This show is proof that having huge stars doesn't equate to a better product. In fact, in some ways it makes it worse because you have higher expectations and they crash and burn down harder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Jerry Lawler makes Art Donovan sound like Gordon Solie.


How much does Brodus Clay weigh?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Xevoz said:


> Why am I still watching this? This is not worth staying up till 11PM


lol 11pm. I can work with this until 11pm tbh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Taker to shoot lightning out of his mouth at Punk?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

95% of people in this thread will watch Mania for free


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHGame78 said:


> Cameron = The Black Kelly Kelly


So she's the black version of the center of a circle jerk?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Mclovin it said:


> Fuck this can't bothered to wait for punk and taker segment. Off to bed. Show has been one big pile of meh so far


go to bed and have dreams about how fucking stupid you are


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHbkDX said:


> I'm so scared as to what kind of horse shit we're gonna have to watch in May/June......


Hence I am bailing.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



birthday_massacre said:


> He also says TOUT IS GREAT
> WWE 13 is the best wrestling game ever
> the rocks app is the best app of the year
> 
> :argh:


Yeah its weird how he pushes products that the company he works for puts out.
Now Vince McMahon on the other hand might actually believe all those things you just stated, and that's where the problem starts.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Then Sky has the cheek to charge 18 quid for this shit.
I give up


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Tiago said:


> How this is in the main card at Mania and the IC title is defended on YouTube Ill never understand...


The IC Title match is there to push last minute buys. Believe it or not, this would push many more last minute buys than the mixed tag match, especially with a potential title change I'd imagine.

Marketing 101 sadly.

Before anyone says that what I said sounds stupid, I'm sorry but it works.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> So who else can't wait to see what happens on Impact Thursday?


I am, they have been doing a hell of a good job lately.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> So who else can't wait to see what happens on Impact Thursday?


It's gonna be a million times better than this show tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

THIS is the buildup for wrestlemania?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just realized that this was RAW's (before Wrestlemania) main event... Yeeeeeeeeah..........


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Mikey2690 said:


> Then Sky has the cheek to charge 18 quid for this shit.
> I give up


You folks get a WM price increase too? :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



The Main Headliner said:


> did anyone see that little kid say "bitch"?????


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> 95% of people in this thread will watch Mania for free


95% of people in this thread should be paid to watch Mania after this shit.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Taker with a verbal evisceration....i feel like I'm in for a let down.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> Who is that beauty in your sig?


Dionne Daniels


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



LigerJ81 said:


> So who else can't wait to see what happens on Impact Thursday?


ummmm im guessing nobody because tna sucks and is boring just like Barrett???? dumbass


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> At this point they should be paying us to watch this pile of hot garbage they call wrestlemania


:lmao

Too true.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



KO Bossy said:


> Maybe try watching it sometime? Might actually enjoy it...


honestly I've tried to but everything from the commentators, to the crowd, the arena, most of the roster just put me off the show and it comes off worse than the nonsense the wwe are putting out. It just seems to be a low buget downgrade on the wwe in my eyes. It was watchable before hogan and co arrived


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Taker!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

God. Jericho should have been in the world title against Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I wouldn't pay 70 bucks to watch a PPV when the product was good, nevermind now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Well boys and girls! 

TIME FOR SOME VERBAL EVISCERATION!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



HHHGame78 said:


> Cameron = The Black Kelly Kelly


:lol I only wrote that because her clothelines were the same. Then she got better. :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Punter said:


> This show is proof that having huge stars doesn't equate to a better product. In fact, in some ways it makes it worse because you have higher expectations and they crash and burn down harder.


But but but.................The Buyrates :HHH2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

*TheDeadMan*


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The GOAT from Death Valley, THE UNDERTAKER! :mark:


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> 95% of people in this thread will watch Mania for free


i hope to hell this is one of the lowest buyrates ever for a wm, maybe send a message for upping the prices and the shitty build up, i've been buying for a while and will be streaming this year.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Punk comes out..APRIL FOOLS


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Dead Crowd for the Dead Man


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I'm usually not one to complain about the commentary, just everything else, but tonight that changes. I decided to turn Raw back on after I learned that Punk/Undertaker were closing the show and the divas match is on, which is cool because I'm a big joshi fan so even if this is a WWE women's match its at least something to watch. At some point the commentary completely seems to forget every single woman's ring name and then just stop talking...wtf? If those four girls are wrestling this Mania in the 8-man tag, they better get J.R. there just so they have someone competent calling the filler match...just saying.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

:mark: :mark: Taker! :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just me or that a crap pop for TAKER? the crowd started so well tonight as well..


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I am spending my hard earned cash to go to MITB in July. :artest2

Luckily with my best friend I haven't seen in four months so if it sucks we'll just get drunk :busta


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

UNDERTAKER!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



2 Ton 21 said:


> 95% of people in this thread should be paid to watch Mania after this shit.


:lol


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

I don't post here much, but have to say that this is the worst Raw I have ever seen. Awful


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Michael Cole: "This is what I've been waiting for."

You're not the only one Cole.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

taker is so badass


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

People should get to watch this wrestlemania of rematches for free.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Its fucking bullshit how they're making it look like Cena was actually hurt from the loss when he came out all smiles the night after and didn't give two shits about anything the entire year, skipping around like a ******


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What a Lame pop lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

here is the real mr wrestlemania, the undertaker


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Y'all ready for some evisceration?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Good pop for Taker.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Weak crowd reaction for Taker.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The Undertaker The GOAT getting ready to eviscerate Cm Punk


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Please have Shield come out to attack Taker. I need to see more of them. =(


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

What happened to the crowd?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

WOOOOOO!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

who else is ready for this stern talking to Taker is gonna give Punk?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

Just got back from work... miss anything?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

No reaction for Taker!? Fuck you DC.
Hopefully he and Punk make this travesty worth it.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

The crowd reaction isn't loud because Rock isn't coming back


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Interupting a Taker entrance? They really don't give a shit do they?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



wwffans123 said:


> What a Lame pop lol


You can't pop if you're in a coma.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> What happened to the crowd?


They're still sleeping after the last hour of the show, man...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Barrett probably cut from the show to make time for this shit twenty minute long entrance.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



123bigdave said:


> Dead Crowd for the Dead Man


The crowd was hot at the start of the show. But the show sucked and killed any enthusiasm they had.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

a recap over his entrance??


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Punk has to attack him, just ending it with a promo is stupid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Kabraxal said:


> Just got back from work... miss anything?


Shit, you missed shit.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*

It doesn't matter how many times I've heard it. That gong always makes me mark.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



genocide_cutter said:


>


:lol

I'd rather watch Jon Fitch fight then watch WrestleMania this Sunday.

Wonder if anyone gets that


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I'm just sad. WWE have made me sad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I hope Undertaker reuses his "This is my Yard" promo.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



mjames74 said:


> i hope to hell this is one of the lowest buyrates ever for a wm, maybe send a message for upping the prices and the shitty build up, i've been buying for a while and will be streaming this year.


it wont be because this mania will be awesome, youll pay for it, then run back to bitch like the bitch you are. go home kid


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



genocide_cutter said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

You've never seen Undertaker as pissed off as he was last week JBL? Really? REALLY?!?!?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I have a feeling Taker is gonna stumble across in his promo and ramble for a good 5 minutes before Punk saves the day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Its fucking bullshit how they're making it look like Cena was actually hurt from the loss when he came out all smiles the night after and didn't give two shits about anything the entire year, skipping around like a ******


Not to mention, yeah it really was bad for him he main evented all those PPVs over the WWE champion for the past year


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

TOUCHDOWN HEYMAN!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Time for a Taker promo...something something yard something black clouds.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not the worst Raw ever, but for the last Raw before Mania, this episode has been terribly disappointing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Evilerk said:


> a recap over his entrance??


Your sig is the shit!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Kabraxal said:


> Just got back from work... miss anything?


Shit. 

Leave while you can.

Leave


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Can they not think of something else to say besides "Rest In Peace?" I know he's 'The Deadman,' but really, every year


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

To bad this wasn't somebody better on the mic, like Road Dog.


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I saw a Raw-IS-War t-shirt I wish it was still Raw-Is-War.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Why is Taker's chest 3 times as orange as the rest of his body?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> I'm just sad. WWE have made me sad.


your shitty life and need to bitch constantly is really whats making you sad


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

*CM Punk*
Wears a hood, 'IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!'

*Undertaker*
Wears a hood, 'IT'S EVISCERATIN' TIME!'


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



2 Ton 21 said:


> 95% of people in this thread should be paid to watch Mania after this shit.


Agree. Charging $60.00+ for this PPV isn't helping them out and that's why stream's keep popping up.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Undertaker has never been a great talker. Why the fuck is he closing the show with a talky promo?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Undertaker is almost 50, he's horribly out of shape, has a beer belly and looks like Uncle fuckin Fester. Please retire.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Barrett probably cut from the show to make time for this shit twenty minute long entrance.


He was on earlier and killed Ryder. Now he's feuding with Miz apparently. 


Undertaker sounds so disinterested. :sad: I love the guy but he seems to just through the motions on the mic this year.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Taker soundsuh likeuh triple h-uh


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Undertaker is going to commit Murder in the First


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Please Mr. 48-year-old bald man wearing mascara, tell me more about souls & immortality.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Taker needs to get his long coat with spikes back.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

"you have offended my master, and you will pay!! WiiYAHH!!"


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Holy shit, Punk has been eviscerated


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

YES!!! CM PUNK USING DRUIDS!!!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I hate useless threats.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

After Mania, they have 3 months to build the roster up in time for the MITB pay per view after they hate fucked it with no lube, no nothing.

Or they'll just have a former world champion only match for the briefcase because that makes so much sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The Druids! :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

"MURDER ON PAY-PER-VIEW BAH GAWD KING"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Druids?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

lol The Druids


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Higher Power?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Why do I think WWE is going to try and do something wacky and have like Paul Bearer appear via hologram or titantron old footage to cost Punk the match?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

unk


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

IT'S STING!!! :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

oh man are they actually going to do something interesting with this promo????


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This is getting interesting.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Heres comes the money shot..


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh shit the druids :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Always in awe of the Undertaker.
There is an ex-friend of mine who always maintained that The Undertaker.....isn't the Undertaker. In other words, the person changed over the years :lmao

He is a half-retarded asshole anyway.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Sorry I have to do this. Paul Bearer return?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

druids? epic punk trollin segment coming?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Ooooo creepy, I like!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

CM Punk and Paul Heyman dress up as Taker and Paul Bearer please?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I always loved this entrance. The chanting is awesome.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

they did this with orton back in 05


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

MARKING OUT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

DRUIDS.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Shit just got real


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

"I don't think this something the Undertaker was expecting."

Gee, you think?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

ok, WHO let the druids in ?


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I have outgrown this.

I actually feel embarrassed watching this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Why hasn't CM Punk used The Shield to help against Undertaker. People already knows Heyman hired them and he already lost the title, so what of it at this point?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> Please Mr. 48-year-old bald man wearing mascara, tell me more about souls & immortality.


And in one sentence, WWE's legitimacy goes out the window :lol


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



vacuous said:


> Undertaker has never been a great talker. Why the fuck is he closing the show with a talky promo?


because he's the fucking undertaker? maybe think next time before you post something so stupid


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Shut the fuck up cole!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



The Stratusfactor said:


> CM Punk and Paul Heyman dress up as Taker and Paul Bearer please?


that would be epic


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That's so peaceful.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Sorry I have to do this. Paul Bearer return?


I still don't think it is out of the realm of possibility, 1% of me think his death was a stunt.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cole stfu and let the Druids do their chants


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This has gotta be Sting!!!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

did people not see these guys walking around backstage? 20 druids? nobody saw this?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Imagine they showed a wax figure of Paul Bearer in a coffin. Talk about a troll.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

*hr later* still going on, Undertaker still staring


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cole's 11pm intro was unintentionally funny...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

OMG Punk trolled everyone Paul Bearer is not really dead


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

OHHH YESSSSSS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

...Wow...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

wow though... they really did that..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

ITS THE BROOD AND THE HIGHER POWER "IT WAS ME AUST..... TAKER IT WAS ME ALL ALONG TAKER" JR BBQ Sauce headquaters "AL SON OF A BITCH"


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

And just when things get interesting, my stream has died and gone off-air. I guess whoever was streaming the show gave up. Can't say I blame him, but couldn't he have held out for Druids?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

THIS JUST GOT REAL. OMG.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

OH GOD. They didn't. I am dreaming this.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

lol hahahahaha


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Paul's back?!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh fuck right off.

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh no they fucking didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao I can't...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh shit they went there :lmao


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

lmao! greatness!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I FUCKING CALLED IT!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Somebody's dead. Take cover.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amuroray said:


> I have outgrown this.
> 
> I actually feel embarrassed watching this.


and yet you keep watching because you secretly love it. at what point in your life did you become such a fucktard???


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao WHAT THE FLYING FUCK I REALLY THOUGHT PAUL CAME BACK FROM THE DEAD!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Wow I called it


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Lol oh shit...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

OH SHIT!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh boy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Just...wow...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

*MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN............*

















I fuckin' laughed again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Now thats trolling


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*










this storyline is so ass


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This fucking show...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Was that Dean Ambrose?!?!?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Really? REALLY?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I can't


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

CM MONK


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao :lmao This company. Tell me this is the main event for Sunday!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Sorry I have to do this. Paul Bearer return?


You were right :troll


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao:


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

awesome!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

rofl @ all you butthurt neckbeards.

That shit was great.


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao I'm done. This is too much.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

He was just buried a couple of weeks ago. Like..really.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This is horrible.


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Calling all kanes to the ring


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

They're chanting for Punk!

And it is Heyman dressed as Bearer!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

And we still get CM Punk chants! :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

*in before people who complain about PG Era/lack of Attitude Era complain about this angle*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I loved the moustache :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Heyman looks awesome


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

this company, I cant :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I legit thought is was bearer for a second


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

And they are chanting for Punk


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

let's go taker! cm punk!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

HEY, those weren't real druids, his hood came right off :taker


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This is the only good storyline going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

LOL! The crowd is split! 

I can not wait for the crowd this Sunday!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Heyman makes a great Bearer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Undertaker vs CM Punk chant war has started!


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Undertaker/CM Punk chants!!!  YES!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dueling chants??? WTF?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I wonder what would of been the storyline if Paul didn't died.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Now this is build up for WM. I may actually have to buy it now ha


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

fucking stupid ass crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lol

crowd is fucking split. :lmao


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

No matter how hard he tries, Punk can't get the crowd to boo him.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Why do people still cheer Punk?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Nice dueling chant. Mania's crowd should be white hot for this match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Punk looks like he'd be on an episode of COPS.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Undertaker looks more like Big Evil Taker


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This is embarrassingly bad.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That was flippen awesome.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

It´s sad to think that WWE´s only storyline idea for their whole WM card build-up was Paul Bearer´s real life death.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Love the CM Punk chants.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This show. I just can't.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Serious question, I wonder if Paul Bearer was cremated or not?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

So what's wrong with this company?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Who would have guessed, physical confrontations between two big stars before WM gets the crowd hyped.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I hope this is the Main Event at Mania, Fuck Rock/Cena 2. This segment was great


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This just got really dark....this fucking company


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This is amazing hahahahah


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Just when you think it can't get worse. I fucking can't. WRESTLEMANIA!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:taker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This feud just got personal as hell. Easily my most anticipated match, omg.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amber B said:


> He was just buried a couple of weeks ago. Like..really.


They showed Lawler almost dying a week or two after he had the heart attack. This ain't surprising.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Lols. Now this is classic WWF.
Punk is looking kinda chubby.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Best heel ever!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Wow, good thing for WWE that Paul Bearer died, I guess, or they had no storyline at all??????


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That...was amazing. CM Punk really is one of the greatest heels I have ever seen.

That wasn't a boo when he did that, that was a gasp. The crowd were genuinely shocked at that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:cornette


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Too far.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I'm glad this closed the show :mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Goodman did it better


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



vacuous said:


> No matter how hard he tries, Punk can't get the crowd to boo him.


^this, the guy should be a tweener, that obsession of having a fucking clean cut face or a whiny heel should end already, senile piece of crap vince mcmahon


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The ashes in the urn are back. And they're gone again


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

TWF????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Was that meant to be Paul's ashes?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This 10 Minutes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>3 Hours of Shit Earlier


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

OK, this segment was pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The man died just a few weeks ago...come on...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

And this is why Punk is the man in feuds, getting a inch to use and taking a yard..


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Half the audience thinks its pauls ashes that got poured out


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



checkcola said:


> Who would have guessed, physical confrontations between two big stars before WM gets the crowd hyped.


Don't be ridiculous. Cena and Rock were perfect tonight :vince3


----------



## ZR1 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Worst year of raw ever. Such a waste.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

So that was the darkest thing I've seen on Raw in a WHILE


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> Wow, good thing for WWE that Paul Bearer died, I guess, or they had no storyline at all??????


It's sad I was thinking the same thing. His storyline has been boring up to this point and I can't imagine how much worse it would be without the Bearer angle.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

CM Punk... the only fucking man that can do this and STILL get cheered... even getting more chants than Taker no less.

Good ending. Punk looked pretty strong there, taking Taker down even after Taker had his attention on Punk. 

Can't wait for their match at Mania.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

So Punk is definitely losing Sunday, gotcha.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

awesome segment


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

terrible.

Horrible segment


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

When a show turns to shit, WWE somehow always win me back with the ending. That was fucking brilliant.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That ending just saved RAW. What an awesome segment. Built Punk vs Taker perfectly, even though it was controversial.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

"Paul Bearer was a good bowler, and a good man. He was...He was one of us. He was a man who loved the outdoors, and bowling, and as a surfer explored the beaches of southern California from Redondo to Calabassos. And he was an avid bowler. And a good friend. He died -- he died as so many of his generation, before his time. In your wisdom you took him, Lord. As you took so many bright flowering young men, at Khe San and Lan Doc AND HILL 364! These young men gave their lives. And Paul too. Paul...who...who loved bowling."

- CM Punk


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Awful


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Why's everyone hating on the Segment? I get the Bearer thing was kinda eh, but otherwise it was fucking awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Punk might literally get killed at WrestleMania.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Punk rubbing bearer over him? So he's the heel that's gone off the deep end now? AJ rubbed him so much she rubbed off on him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

CM Punk... BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

It was disgusting.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

IWC: "WWE is never edgy anymore"
*something edgy happens*
IWC: "WTF THAT WAS WAY OUT OF LINE OMG, IMPEACH VINCE"

stfu nerds


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

It's amazing to see the contrast of opinions on here about the Punk/Taker story.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Anyone who thought/thinks Punk will win is an idiot. The streak wont ever be broken.


So how fucking retarded is it that Lita wont be inducting Trish?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I got some lotion for taker, he needs it more than me. He looked ashy


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So Punk is definitely losing Sunday, gotcha.


Took you this long?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Can't believe I really thought was was Bearer.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

 Does anyone ACTUALLY believe those were Paul Bearer's ashes?

Fuck sake...


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

Did anyone here a random guy in the audience call out "good job paul"

For him to reply "thanks"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Trifektah said:


> "Paul Bearer was a good bowler, and a good man. He was...He was one of us. He was a man who loved the outdoors, and bowling, and as a surfer explored the beaches of southern California from Redondo to Calabassos. And he was an avid bowler. And a good friend. He died -- he died as so many of his generation, before his time. In your wisdom you took him, Lord. As you took so many bright flowering young men, at Khe San and Lan Doc AND HILL 364! These young men gave their lives. And Paul too. Paul...who...who loved bowling."
> 
> - CM Punk


Repp'd


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*










Can't wait to see this again.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



2 Ton 21 said:


> Goodman did it better


 STFU Donny


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*










All I could think of


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Catalanotto said:


> Anyone who thought/thinks Punk will win is an idiot. The streak wont ever be broken.
> 
> 
> So how fucking retarded is it that Lita wont be inducting Trish?


Yeah. I it is. It even sucks even more when you're a huge Lita mark like myself.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Horrible ending is horrible


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

How the hell did people think that was a good segment? Not a bad idea, but dragged on WAAAAAAAY too long after the audience was done reacting. Not to mention the Paul Bearer impostor after the man died so recently.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

ending was okay but the rest of the show was absolutely horrible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

WWE writers further proving how untalented they really fucking are.

Can't add emotion or depth to a feud with their own abilities. Nope, gotta milk a beloved stars death.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao at people saying the last segment saved Raw. The entire show was still boring as fuck.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

shocked at the dueling chants


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



DFUSCMAN said:


> This just got really dark....this fucking company


:lmao :lmao

"WWE IZ TO0 [email protected] B MOAR EDGY!#!!1" 

WWE does something edgy for once.. "WTFUQ WWE?! DATS T00 [email protected]! FUCK DIS [email protected]"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Ron Swanson said:


> Took you this long?


Nope. But WWE didn't have to bash my skull in with the foreshadowing.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Okay, it's decided... Punk will ALWAYS have a crowd cheer for him no matter what he does. >_> NY crowd will be in Punk's favor, I'm betting.

Segment was interesting.. Should gain a lot of attention... I'm not gonna lie though, it made me sad to hear "OHHHH YESSSSSSS" ...and not have Paul Bearer come out...just felt wrong... :'(


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I don't think I will ever see CM Punk the way I used to.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Lazy ass writers took the easy way out with this feud and use paul's death, fucking pathetic.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Buckley said:


> IWC: "WWE is never edgy anymore"
> *something edgy happens*
> IWC: "WTF THAT WAS WAY OUT OF LINE OMG, IMPEACH VINCE"
> 
> stfu nerds


+1 no wonder the iwc is considered a joke


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amuroray said:


> terrible.
> 
> Horrible segment


GTFO. That was the best part of the show tonight....absolutely brilliant. Undertaker admitting that even he believes his streak may end makes me a little unsure if it will or not now. Still pretty sure Undertaker will win, but not as sure as I was before.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

AWESOME ending. This dumbass company always puts in 20 minutes of effort and then lets the other 140+ minutes be bull shit garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Catalanotto said:


> Anyone who thought/thinks Punk will win is an idiot. The streak wont ever be broken.
> 
> 
> So how fucking retarded is it that Lita wont be inducting Trish?


Plus this is a perfect reason to have taker destroy Punk at WM so Punk can take off his 3-4 months he wants.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



bipartisan101 said:


> How the hell did people think that was a good segment? Not a bad idea, but dragged on WAAAAAAAY too long after the audience was done reacting. Not to mention the Paul Bearer impostor after the man died so recently.


btw, it was Paul Heyman as Paul Bearer.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



JAROTO said:


> It was disgusting.


I like psychotic punk. Was obsessed with respect first. But I really like this at all costs path he's taking.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

WWE is single-handedly killing everything that made me fall in love with professional wrestling.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Therapy said:


> This is embarrassingly bad.


omg you are so fucking stupid


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



bipartisan101 said:


> How the hell did people think that was a good segment? Not a bad idea, but dragged on WAAAAAAAY too long after the audience was done reacting. Not to mention the Paul Bearer impostor after the man died so recently.


How on earth did that segment drag, it was just slightly over 10 minutes, it flowed perfectly


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

smarks don't want Attitude Era; they bitch anytime Paul E/CM Punk do something edgy. 

From what I read, they really want Hogan family drama on TNA, so why don't they watch reruns of Hogan Knows Best?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I'm not kidding. I couldn't help but laugh at this. Not because I'm sick, or crazy. But because Punk was pouring Paul Bearer's ashes all over him and rubbing them on his face after attacking Taker and the crowd fucking CHEERED him. 

The only emotion I have is laughter.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



SubZero3:16 said:


> So Punk is definitely losing Sunday, gotcha.


Roger this.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

it's sad that i'm most excited for fandango vs jericho


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I know it's just a wrestling angle, but I think they went to far. It bothered me.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That Mocking is Sick,Damn.Disrespect.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Great segment but I couldn't help but think at times this is a bit much - sure it makes it personal and it's not the first time the WWE have played on the recently deceased like they have the right to use them but still, who knows, maybe it wont bother me tomorrow


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Ending was brilliant.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Can't wait to see this again.


*ABSOLUTELY!*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The final segment was awesome, especially with the druids. Made it seem like a legit match. Rock/Cena feud fails miserably in comparison.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Paul Bearer's family gave their blessing for fuck sake.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

It's crazy someone's death created this storyline. You would think Vince poisoned Paul Bearer's drink for this to happen.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE writers further proving how untalented they really fucking are.
> 
> Can't add emotion or depth to a feud with their own abilities. Nope, gotta milk a beloved stars death.


Exactly. People praising WWE for a storyline that is A) in poor taste and B) they had no control over.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Was that suppose to be ashes? Did punk eat it? Lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

10 years ago everyone would of loved it. Now just because it has a PG label, 'FUCK THIS COMPANY' grow up you nerds, if somebody told Paul Bearer he would pass away when he did, he would of told them to do segments like this.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



TheeJayBee said:


> WWE is single-handedly killing everything that made me fall in love with professional wrestling.


well i can already tell you're a complete dumbass with a barrett avi. as far as your comment, im betting you loved the attitude era, where shit like this would happen all the time. you have been born and raised as a fucktard. die already


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

There is such a thing as too soon.
Christ. What was the plan before he died? These writers just showed how unoriginal they are.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The effort put into these feuds is beyond terrible. :no:


----------



## maxx999666 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This Raw was beyond bad for a go home show nm for WM fucking awful and that last seg was fuckin brutal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The only thing that segment was missing is JR

"Oh baw gawd king!! He's pouring the ashes on the undertaker!! This is a complete disgrace!!"


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



JAROTO said:


> I know it's just a wrestling angle, but I think they went to far. It bothered me.


It was just really tacky. And yes wrestling is tacky but this ranks pretty high on the list.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



JAROTO said:


> I don't think I will ever see CM Punk the way I used to.


Why not?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Wait majority of you actually thought the ending was bad? It's official, there's no pleasing some of you. This was a classic attitude segment (Harkens me back to when Austin dressed up like druid) filled with intensity and emotion. Would you guys rather have Punk/Taker not interact at all on the go home show like Rock/Cena? I agree that the show as a whole was absolute shit, but the last segment was awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

BE A STAR, KIDS. :vince3

Mixed message is mixed.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



TJC93 said:


> 10 years ago everyone would of loved it. Now just because it has a PG label, 'FUCK THIS COMPANY' grow up you nerds, if somebody told Paul Bearer he would pass away when he did, he would of told them to do segments like this.


People complain when it's PG. Then they complain when something not PG happens because it's on a PG show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Striker said:


> Can't believe I really thought was was Bearer.


I know, for a split second my heart stopped. I mean, I know he's dead of course, but that crazy thought of "what if" with it being a work popped into my head at the very last moment. 


Overall, decent RAW all things considered. A lack of the usual bullshit for the most part. It didn't do a good job in getting me interested in WM though.

That last segment was gold, though I honestly don't like when they involve real deaths and things like that into storylines. You can actually see the feud is personal and has become much more exciting now, so I'm not knocking that. It's just a shame the bookers can't do this without someone actually dying.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> I don't think I will ever see CM Punk the way I used to.


I agree he went too far. But in a good way. This is what you'd call *AHEM* compelling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I know everyone says it's a given, and I love both guys, but I swear I'm thinking Taker just loses it and gets DQ'd. Fucks Punk up so bad he gets the 3-4 months off he needs.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I reviewed the show with pics and gifs here(more to come soon):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-monday-night-raw-412013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Good show overall with the closing angle being the highlight of it and some decent wrestling.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

it looked like Cinnamon, I guess Punk wanted to troll Taker and do the cinnamon challenge at the same time


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



checkcola said:


> smarks don't want Attitude Era; they bitch anytime Paul E/CM Punk do something edgy.
> 
> From what I read, they really want Hogan family drama on TNA, so why don't they watch reruns of Hogan Knows Best?


LMFAO. So damn true.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Worst part of that ending segment is that I didn't feel any shock that they did it at all. It's just what they do. Didn't make me any more excited about the match either because all they have to hang their hat on in the feud is Bearer's death.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

People cry out for WWE to push the envelope and when they do those same people cry foul. Amazing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Gutted I won't be able to watch WM until Monday evening


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



TJC93 said:


> 10 years ago everyone would of loved it. Now just because it has a PG label, 'FUCK THIS COMPANY' grow up you nerds, if somebody told Paul Bearer he would pass away when he did, he would of told them to do segments like this.


They don't want Attitude, they want to bitch no matter what.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amber B said:


> There is such a thing as too soon.


Exactly what people need to realise. No one is really hating on the storyline. But mere weeks after his death? Personally they ran with it too early.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



TheeJayBee said:


> WWE is single-handedly killing everything that made me fall in love with professional wrestling.


I don't think I've EVER read a more truer post on here (Y)


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Fandango calling Jericho out on his corpsing. Was pretty funny though.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I can't be the only one who thought that was actually Paul Bearer at first...right?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

About death exploitation: I'm sure those involved are fine with it and may even consider the storyline an honour of sorts.

That aside...

This was my first Raw in several weeks. I thought a break would make me appreciate it more. 


I was wrong. 
WRESTLEMANIA is this Sunday.
*sigh*

Maybe Wrestlemania will be terrific? I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

omg you guys bitch so much


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Raw Review~!!!**

A) The opening BOOOO's for Cena was awesome
B) Paul Heyman was MVP of the night making fun of Paul Bearer and of Stephanie/Triple H owned
C) Fan......dan......Go!!!

That's pretty much all....3 hours..and 3 highlights from my perspective...notice none were wrestling matches:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This shit is going to be _ABSOLUTELY_ AWFUL when Punk takes his break after mania. He's literally the ONLY thing WWE has going RIGHT for them.....

....and then when he returns, they're going to make him revert back to that stale face character he was playing up until last July. fpalm......


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This is just like the attitude era? Yeah but most the angles were around sick / twisted people that were not recently deceased - I don't get the constant comparisons, I'd have thought it in bad taste then and I do now 

Like someone said, without his passing what would the WWE have had to go between these two? Not much


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed the show with pics and gifs here(more to come soon):
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-monday-night-raw-412013-results-and.html
> 
> Overall thoughts:* Good show overall* with the closing angle being the highlight of it and some decent wrestling.
> ...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I can't be the only one who thought that was actually Paul Bearer at first...right?


Nah I did too, my heart jumped into my damn throat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



llamadux said:


> *Was that suppose to be ashes*? Did punk eat it? Lmao


Yes, and now I'm laughin' again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Heyman dressing up as Paul Bearer was totally unnecessary, but I dug the rest of that last segment.

What a shit show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I can't be the only one who thought that was actually Paul Bearer at first...right?


Nope, I really thought that was Paul back from the dead :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Can't believe people are whining about the Paul Bearer stuff. Moody was a performer playing a character and they are using the character in a storyline. Big deal. It's not like they are coming out on Raw saying "William Moody was a disgusting pedophile and disgrace to the human race". Nothing they have done is disrespectful to the man, William Moody.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That was a good way to end RAW. Really looking forward to Taker beating 7 shades of shit out of Punk.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I'm sorry but really Vince? Not only mocking Lawler's near death experience wasn't enough, you have to do it with a guy who's actually dead. And before anyone asks, I don't care if they Punk/Taker agreed to it, it's just plain wrong and somewhat inhuman.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> It's crazy someone's death created this storyline. You would think Vince poisoned Paul Bearer's drink for this to happen.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Exactly what people need to realise. No one is really hating on the storyline. But mere weeks after his death? Personally they ran with it too early.


Yes. There's a difference between being 'edgy' and using someone's death to promote a feud and make things personal. I though it was a good segment, just pathetic that the writers need someone to die to actually get something done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

If you like the ending of raw or not, the WWE did its job and got a reaction out of you. That is what heels do right?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



checkcola said:


> smarks don't want Attitude Era; they bitch anytime *Paul E/CM Punk do something edgy.*
> 
> From what I read, they really want Hogan family drama on TNA, so why don't they watch reruns of Hogan Knows Best?


That was grasping at straws for heat..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

CM Punk is gold.

That is all.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Honestly if Paul Bearer was alive he'd mark for this shit, it was so fucking edgy and outgoing everything Mania needed

If I could order just one match it would be that


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



The Brown Horatio said:


> How on earth did that segment drag, it was just slightly over 10 minutes, it flowed perfectly


Punk hit Taker with the urn like 20 times after the crowd had already stopped reacting, and the best CM Punk could say was "It's over!" about 100 times


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

amazing performance by punk in final segment


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That ending was amazing, I personally think this RAW was great, not amazing for a go-home show but, yeah.

And whoever thinks the ending sucked, get out, because it was awesome.


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Well I loved the endning 

Only thing I disliked was the nerds screaming CM Punk... Don't get me wrong I like Punk just as much as the next guy but damn... Give him the heat that he is seeking by doing this - As people say when WWE go edgy.. IWC starts crying.. Lawler was too soon, now this is too soon - All people here have read that the family had agreed to the angles by WWE...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Fuck it, let's just make it a Universal show instead, PG is clearly too edgy for some of you


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

4/10 show. Not even in my top 2000 RAW shows.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I thought the ending was great.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you like the ending of raw or not, the WWE did its job and got a reaction out of you. That is what heels do right?


Too bad the crowd was still chanting Punk's name.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



H.I.M. said:


> People cry out for WWE to push the envelope and when they do those same people cry foul. Amazing.


I keep seeing these posts in this thread and its annoying me. There is "edgy" and then there is stepping over the line and this was WAY over it. I don't care if WWE has the family's consent or not, this is fucking ridiculous and I can't support using a human beings death to push a storyline.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


Vince exact reaction after Paul's death

"NOW WE GOTTA STORY!" :lmao :vince5


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

*Things I learned going in to Wrestlemania:*
Cena respects The Rock.
HBK only came back to the WWE to tell HHH to kick Bork's ass.
The IC is slightly more important than the US championship because it's featured in the *Pre-show* at Wresltemania.
Mark Henry's smile is the best thing ever.
The Rock might run for president.
Cesaro has picked up yodeling because...Why the fuck not?
Tons of Funk deserves a spot on the Wrestlemania card because they're apparently more important than the midcard titles.

Trying to remain optimistic about Wrestlemania but things are not looking good. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Trifektah said:


> Can't believe people are whining about the Paul Bearer stuff. Moody was a performer playing a character and they are using the character in a storyline. Big deal. It's not like they are coming out on Raw saying "William Moody was a disgusting pedophile and disgrace to the human race". Nothing they have done is disrespectful to the man, William Moody.


Exactly. There are using the character Paul Bearer not the actual person in the storyline. Honestly I don't care what creative would've done if he didn't pass away. Given the current storylines it would probably be another clusterfuck. They saw an opportunity, cleared it with Moody's family and ran with it. It's not the best storyline there ever was, but's it alot better than what we have going on right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



TJC93 said:


> 10 years ago everyone would of loved it. Now just because it has a PG label, 'FUCK THIS COMPANY' grow up you nerds, if somebody told Paul Bearer he would pass away when he did, he would of told them to do segments like this.


That's always the go to defense whenever WWE does something stupid. Stupid does not equate to edgy. Edgy does not equate to being good. There was a plethora of tacky nonsense in the Attitude era and I wasn't praising it nor am I reminiscing about it. What happened tonight was tacky because of the timing.

I also hate it when people say "so and so would've wanted it that way". Please. If I died, I don't want any motherfucker mocking me on television the next week.


----------



## maxx999666 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

No doubt Moody would have enjoyed that seg. but it was fucking brutal as a lead to a WM match no more excited than I was 3 hours ago about any of it.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Trifektah said:


> Can't believe people are whining about the Paul Bearer stuff. Moody was a performer playing a character and they are using the character in a storyline. Big deal. It's not like they are coming out on Raw saying "William Moody was a disgusting pedophile and disgrace to the human race". Nothing they have done is disrespectful to the man, William Moody.


THIS! 

If anyone was genuinely offended by that last segment then your a sheltered moron, Go outside and pick up a newspapers because theres much worse happening on this planet..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I can't be the only one who thought that was actually Paul Bearer at first...right?


For a split second I thought it was actually him and thought hia death was a work, think I was in a bit of shock


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cringing so hard from the groups of people in this last set of touts...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Oh Come the fuck on :vince has been exploiting deaths for decades... Are you complete neophytes or what? 

Bearer would have been all for it that's what he was all about the business...


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

So this is the last RAW before mania wow this build ups were utter shit (except the ending as sick as it was it was the most entertaining).


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I've got a question. Did anyone else hear someone say "666" during that segment? It was kind of like a whisper but it was crystal clear to me. Surely I'm not going crazy, lol....


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Punter said:


> 4/10 show. Not even in my top 2000 RAW shows.


There's only been 1000....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

it' didn't work people was still cheering for the heel


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

maybe nexy week Brock can molest Triple H's kids...you know..to add to the storyline

it would be so attitude..right


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

What they did in the final segment wasn't edgy at all. It was tasteless, big difference. There's one thing to throw a mention in a promo to get heat on the feud, and there's a disgraceful use of it to promote a match. This entire Taker/Punk program was horribly booked with weak storytelling, but this segment takes it to another level.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I liked that segment... it's actually intense and the fact he did that to the urn actually made sense. And really... bet Paul is probably rubbing his hands in glee they actually went with it as far as they have. It actually gets a reaction and it just works.

But then... I've come to realise using real events to tweak people is actually quite a good tactic to make up for the loss of kayfabe.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



kieranwwe said:


> There's only been 1000....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



dan the marino said:


> Yes. There's a difference between being 'edgy' and using someone's death to promote a feud and make things personal. I though it was a good segment, just pathetic that the writers need someone to die to actually get something done.





Amber B said:


> That's always the go to defense whenever WWE does something stupid. Stupid does not equate to edgy. Edgy does not equate to being good. There was a plethora of tacky nonsense in the Attitude era and I wasn't praising it nor am I reminiscing about it. What happened tonight was tacky because of the timing.
> 
> I also hate it when people say "so and so would've wanted it that way". Please. If I died, I don't want any motherfucker mocking me on television the next week.


THANK YOU


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



TheeJayBee said:


> WWE is single-handedly killing everything that made me fall in love with professional wrestling.


What in the hell is professional wrestling, some kind of fruit?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Miserable show. Punk/Taker was the only segment above a 2/10. 


WRESTLEMANIA 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amber B said:


> That's always the go to defense whenever WWE does something stupid. Stupid does not equate to edgy. Edgy does not equate to being good. There was a plethora of tacky nonsense in the Attitude era and I wasn't praising it nor am I reminiscing about it. What happened tonight was tacky because of the timing.
> 
> I also hate it when people say "so and so would've wanted it that way". Please. If I died, I don't want any motherfucker mocking me on television the next week.


Yeah, because everyone in the world has the same fucking ideals as you.

Paul Bearer's character was all about death, demons, the underworld and darkness. This is an incredibly fitting way to use his death.

You can criticize it on a storyline level all you like and you're entitled to that, but don't try to use some sort of arbitrary moral code to do it.


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Exactly what people need to realise. No one is really hating on the storyline. But mere weeks after his death? Personally they ran with it too early.


When would it have been a good time? A couple months after Wrestlemania? Fact is this feud had nothing going for it before Paul died. Not only would he have wanted his death used like this, I'm sure his family gave WWE their blessing as well otherwise they would have done something else. I really don't see the problem. Though I admittedly was shocked as well that they actually did it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

As "tastless" as it was. CM Punk/Taker is still the only feud going into Mania that has me wanting to actually watch the show. Sadly, I won't be buying.


----------



## maxx999666 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

If you've ever listened to any of Moody shoot interviews you'd know he would be no where near offended by that seg. As someone said it failed to get the reaction... major chants for Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Wrestling fans that are in favor of exploiting real life deaths get real sensitive to other people. It's so hilarious to watch.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

:lmao :lmao PUNK IS THE GOAT. 

Horrible RAW saved by Punk/Taker. Best feud going into WM.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

this board would be crying if the dudley boys were power bombing chicks through tables


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The Paul Bearer storyline is a hard one, as it can easily be taken as disrespectful and tasteless for WWE to take that direction. In my opinion i think someone like Moody would of loved to have known he would be a key part of Wrestlemania one last time, and in some ways you could see it as honoring his memory. From what i've read about people close to him saying they are fine with it, and that he would of been fine with it I don't really think it's our place to judge if it is disrespectful.

Purley on that basis i thought it was a decent segment.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

ArcaneGlory said:


> I've got a question. Did anyone else hear someone say "666" during that segment? It was kind of like a whisper but it was crystal clear to me. Surely I'm not going crazy, lol....


Was wondering wtf that was about. Creepy stuff. *shutter*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Da Silva said:


> Yeah, because everyone in the world has the same fucking ideals as you.
> 
> Paul Bearer's character was all about death, demons, the underworld and darkness. This is an incredibly fitting way to use his death.
> 
> You can criticize it on a storyline level all you like and you're entitled to that, but don't try to use some sort of arbitrary moral code to do it.


Now tell me where I have ever said that you and anyone should feel exactly like I do? Get back to me when you find it. 

You're getting defensive because I didn't like that cockamamie fuckery. :lmao


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Cre5po said:


> Great segment but I couldn't help but think at times this is a bit much - sure it makes it personal and it's not the first time the WWE have played on the recently deceased like they have the right to use them but still, who knows, maybe it wont bother me tomorrow


Had Moody been someone different than who he was (a guy that would seemed to of loved to have his death be part of an angle) and had his family not of said the exact same thing and put their stamp of approval on this storyline I would definitely find it distasteful.

What I do have to agree with which a lot of people have pointed out is that a lot of people who say they want the Attitude Era back or that the Attitude Era was the best time in wrestling paradoxically hate on this angle. I think a lot of these people need to take a look back at the Attitude Era and see it for what it is, not what it has been mythologized into. I personally never liked the Attitude Era, just many of the talents who were around during that period.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



PowerandGlory said:


> this board would be crying if the dudley boys were power bombing chicks through tables


Tacky =/= edgy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Vince exact reaction after Paul's death
> 
> "NOW WE GOTTA STORY!" :lmao :vince5


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Original said:


> When would it have been a good time? A couple months after Wrestlemania? *Fact is this feud had nothing going for it before Paul died.* Not only would he have wanted his death used like this, I'm sure his family gave WWE their blessing as well otherwise they would have done something else. I really don't see the problem. Though I admittedly was shocked as well that they actually did it.


Huge problem number 2. Why did they have nothing else to run it as well? 

As for when they could have done it don't know on the exact time frame but at least after things had settled a bit more. Hell running with the storyline literally the same week as his death? Just not for me personally. Some people clearly love it so to each their own but frankly I WWE really should have had more thoughts on the feud even after Bearers death


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



PowerandGlory said:


> this board would be crying if the dudley boys were power bombing chicks through tables


They'd be crying if they power bombed a recently deceased Paul Bearer corpse through a table, yes. 

Totally different.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



ChainGangRed said:


> Had Moody been someone different than who he was (a guy that would seemed to of loved to have his death be part of an angle) and had his family not of said the exact same thing and put their stamp of approval on this storyline I would definitely find it distasteful.
> 
> What I do have to agree with which a lot of people have pointed out is that a lot of people who say they want the Attitude Era back or that the Attitude Era was the best time in wrestling paradoxically hate on this angle. I think a lot of these people need to take a look back at the Attitude Era and see it for what it is, not what it has been mythologized into. I personally never liked the Attitude Era, just many of the talents who were around during that period.


You have hit this on the head, and for that +rep.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Well, with the way that RAW was booked, we have a good idea as to who should be winning their matches. Only one that's still a bit hard to tell is Brock/HHH and Cena/Rock.


----------



## ArcaneGlory (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



WrestlinFan said:


> Was wondering wtf that was about. Creepy stuff. *shutter*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, it definitely was. :argh: Glad I wasn't the only one that heard it. I haven't seen anyone else mention it and was a little freaked out, haha.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The fact that my 71 year old grandmother who got me into professional wrestling a LONG time ago thought that was brilliant and understandably knew the company probably checked with Moody's family before giving that the green light pretty much tells you all you need to know.

If you hated on that segment and complained about the rest of the show, then I have no idea what to tell you. Clearly you're just wasting your time and should avoid this website at all costs for your health. 

That was incredible. 

P.S. I did not think the rest of the show was bad. I can think of a bunch of go-home RAWs before Wrestlemania that were much worse.

P.P.S The Undertaker used to have LIVE HUMAN SACRIFICES ON RAW. Get over it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



attitudEra said:


> What in the hell is professional wrestling, some kind of fruit?


The guy running this company is.

And again, god only knows what they would have done if Bearer didn't die. Punk's going to the extremes for cheap heat and people still don't care about the match, only that they're using Bearer to promote it.


----------



## maxx999666 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Cookie Monster said:


> They'd be crying if they power bombed a recently deceased Paul Bearer corpse through a table, yes.
> 
> Totally different.


Vince is the same guy that had Triple H fucking a corpse LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

What they should've done is have Heyman come down dressed in the same red robe that McMahon wore for the Higher Power segment back in 1999, then show his face shouting 'IT WAS ME ALL ALONG, UNDERTAKEERRRR!' Then have Punk attack him with the urn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Rock316AE said:


> What they did in the final segment wasn't edgy at all. It was tasteless, big difference. There's one thing to throw a mention in a promo to get heat on the feud, and there's a disgraceful use of it to promote a match. *This entire Taker/Punk program was horribly booked with weak storytelling, but this segment takes it to another level*.


I think you got the wrong feud, that would be Cena/Rock. Horrible build to a match no one gives two fucks to see again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

When Vince found out about his death, he probably smiled first, called the writers and told them to scrap everything then sent out condolences. WWE and their ratchet ass make me nervous whenever anyone dies and someone tied to them is still on the roster.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Apparently Generico was one of the druids. Did anyone get a good look?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

call it tasteless, call it tacky but it made it real and personal and thats what everyone is crying about ( and accuratly) is missing from this years mania... Crowd ate it up too... Verdict is (Y)(Y) 

:heyman is the real MVP of the wwe as of this moment I love it...


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

im looking forward to punk vs taker prob best match of the night. and lesnar vs HHH will be a good match but very obvious winner so heh

cena vs rock fucking sucks huge ass, and if cena doesn't turn heel or some shit and wins cleanly than holy fuck....


----------



## maxx999666 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Hera said:


> Apparently Generico was one of the druids. Did anyone get a good look?


No but you have to wonder what qualifications one must have to be a druid?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Amber B said:


> When Vince found out about his death, he probably smiled first, called the writers and told them to scrap everything then sent out condolences. WWE and their ratchet ass make me nervous whenever anyone dies and someone tied to them is still on the roster.


Vince and Paul were good friends. STFU.

Also are we the only ones that heard 666 near the end?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



maxx999666 said:


> No but you have to wonder what qualifications one must have to be a druid?


Dem NXT boys


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I wonder if Vince attends the funerals of any of these guys. And when they all do the walk to the open casket, he walks up to the casket, smiles, and says I'm going to make money off your dead ass.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amber B said:


> Now tell me where I have ever said that you and anyone should feel exactly like I do? Get back to me when you find it.
> 
> You're getting defensive because I didn't like that cockamamie fuckery. :lmao


You applied your personal wished after your eventual death and applied them to Paul Bear, he's not you.

You can dislike it all you like, and there's plenty to criticize about it - for example it was pretty obvious that Punk was under one of those robes and that slightly diminished the impact of him attacking Taker - but tastelessness doesn't come into it because this is what works with the characters involved.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



maxx999666 said:


> No but you have to wonder what qualifications one must have to be a druid?


Be in developmental.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

It really does make me wonder just what creative had planned for this Punk/Taker feud before Paul Bearer passed away. Because whatever it was, it made Vince make the decision to immediately discard it and make Paul's death the centerpiece of the storyline. Which tells us that the original storyline had to be complete and utter shit.

I wish WWE would make a DVD of something along the lines of "The Cutting Room Floor" with a documentary based on storylines that almost happened but decided against at the last minute, for whatever reason. The original storyline with Punk/Taker before Paul's death is one of the angles I'd want to see featured on that DVD.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The only thing I caught was the Punk/Taker segment which was hilarious yet glorious.

Is the rest worth watching? Can someone just summarise it, it'll be more interesting than the 90% of what happened I'm sure.


----------



## maxx999666 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Headliner said:


> I wonder if Vince attends the funerals of any of these guys. And when they all do the walk to the open casket, he walks up to the casket, smiles, and says I'm going to make money off your dead ass.


hahahaahaaa I'm sure he employs someone to do that LOL


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Headliner said:


> I wonder if Vince attends the funerals of any of these guys. And when they all do the walk to the open casket, he walks up to the casket, smiles, and says I'm going to make money off your dead ass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Faraday said:


> The only thing I caught was the Punk/Taker segment which was hilarious yet glorious.
> 
> Is the rest worth watching? Can someone just summarise it, it'll be more interesting than the 90% of what happened I'm sure.


It was honestly a typical RAW. Some random matches and ok promos. Me personally, I enjoyed Swagger's promo, which he delivered quite nicely. But if you saw the end promo, believe me, just move on to MANIA, because you didn't miss much.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Okay. just some quick (non-April fools) thoughts:

-Cena promo was awful
-Heyman promo was decent but the build for Lesnar/HHH has been terribly uneventful outside of the initial brawl, and is the least interesting match by far out of the big 3 feuds.
-Awesome promo by Punk
-Rock promo was mediocre
-It's clear they had last week's Rock/Cena segment a week too early. That should've been the main event of the show based on the fact Rock/Cena is the main event for Mania. Last week should've had this week's promos (if they had to happen at all). Poor ordering of the segments leading to Mania for what has otherwise been a great build. I'd still put it as the best built Mania feud, but not by as much anymore as Taker/Punk has closed in on it. Speaking of which...
-Taker/Punk was great. Edgy, perhaps too extreme for some, but great. Punk looked strong against Taker there in the initial part of that brawl, knocking Taker down as cleanly as you could get, and dominating him. This is what they needed to do for Punk and I'm glad they did. Punk pouring the ashes over Taker was epic and the pose to close the show was awesome. I mean it's obvious Taker is winning, and it looks like they're going to have Taker take Punk out, but at the very least they had Punk looking strong in the final Raw before Mania, and it closed the show. I still can't believe that Punk was getting cheered for what he was doing, and dueling chants with UNDERTAKER of all people. I mean this should've been expected when he was near splitting the crowd with Rock at the Rumble and Elimination Chamber, but Taker for Mania is just something else. Not only that but he's been splitting the crowd with Taker for most of their build. Something even HBK and HHH couldn't do on a consistent basis. And he's a fucking heel. I mean, this should let WWE know what the fans want to see.

So yeah, Lesnar/HHH was poor as usual, Taker/Punk was awesome tonight and picked up steam, and Rock/Cena was mediocre, but clearly just filler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Da Silva said:


> You applied your personal wished after your eventual death and applied them to Paul Bear, he's not you.
> 
> You can dislike it all you like, and there's plenty to criticize about it - for example it was pretty obvious that Punk was under one of those robes and that slightly diminished the impact of him attacking Taker - but tastelessness doesn't come into it because this is what works with the characters involved.


Oh geez :lmao

It's tasteless and tacky to _me_ because of the timing. I will continue to call it tasteless and tacky because of the timing...to _me_. It also speaks volumes of how horrible the writing team must be if they had to completely change their plan of action to something like this that tacky and tasteless. 
I applied it to _me _because I always hate it when people use the "if Tom, Dick or Harry was still here, they would like it too". I'm pretty sure he's not _me_ hence why I applied it to _me_.


----------



## TakerUnder (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Last week and week before was all Taker. In NY/NJ Taker will get the most chants and be the favorite, that area has too much respect for him. And at WM NOBODY gets more love than Taker.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amber B said:


> Oh geez :lmao
> 
> It's tasteless and tacky to _me_ because of the timing. I will continue to call it tasteless and tacky because of the timing...to _me_.
> I applied it to _me _because I always hate it when people use the "if Tom, Dick or Harry was still here, they would like it too". I'm pretty sure he's not _me_ hence why I applied it to _me_.


This storyline wouldn't work at any other time. I don't see how they got the timing wrong.


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Huge problem number 2. Why did they have nothing else to run it as well?
> 
> As for when they could have done it don't know on the exact time frame but at least after things had settled a bit more. Hell running with the storyline literally the same week as his death? Just not for me personally. Some people clearly love it so to each their own but frankly I WWE really should have had more thoughts on the feud even after Bearers death


I agree with you that they should have had something else in place before Paul died. But everything I've heard about Paul leads me to believe he would be happy to be used like this and if his family gave permission I don't have a problem with them doing this.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

BEST Raw of 2013 so far.....WRESTLEMANIA is just 6 days away!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wrestling immortal (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Amber B said:


> Oh geez :lmao
> 
> It's tasteless and tacky to _me_ because of the timing. I will continue to call it tasteless and tacky because of the timing...to _me_.
> I applied it to _me _because I always hate it when people use the "if Tom, Dick or Harry was still here, they would like it too". I'm pretty sure he's not _me_ hence why I applied it to _me_.


i can see where your coming from with your previous posts talking about how vince uses peoples deaths/near deaths to his advantage, i mean he wouldn't use his steph or shane in a storyline a few weeks after they had died, but he would definately use someone else, but in this case i don't mind it, his family did give there permission to do it, and it was a great segment which most people loved.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rock and Cena not interacting at all was ridiculous. The only good thing about Mania is The Shield match, Punk/Taker and Miz being on the pre show.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



RatedRviper said:


> BEST Raw of 2013 so far


It really wasn't that different to every other RAW of this year, little coherency and lots of low points with the odd standout moment.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Man I loved it, it got a reaction. Not exactly the reaction they wanted, but it got one. And making it look so personal that there's a hint of a batshit crazy Taker not stopping and getting DQ'd. Yes it would be a lame end to the streak. But he could leave and still leave strong. I can see it. Highly doubtful but I give it a 10% probability, 90% that Taker still wins.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



The Rawk said:


> Okay. just some quick (non-April fools) thoughts:
> 
> -Cena promo was awful
> -Heyman promo was decent but the build for Lesnar/HHH has been terribly uneventful outside of the initial brawl, and is the least interesting match by far out of the big 3 feuds.
> ...


Wasnt no split crowd at Rumble..they tried chant after the quieting for him but it was a ultra loud pro Rock crowd and MUCH MORE Rocky chants during the match..they shitted on Punk during the false finish and went unglued when Rock started the match again and won. They were dead for Punk at EC in the rematch. They damn sure didnt try that CM Punk chant nonsense during their promos either or when he GTS'd the Rock. Almost Vickie like heat.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Man, fuck the last segment. Whether you liked it or not, can we not act like the previous THREE TERRIBLE FUCKING HOURS BEFOREHAND didn't happen? Is that the WWE strategy? Force feed us bullshit then give us something to close the show that makes us forget about it & talk about that instead?

This as the go-home show for Wrestlemania was unacceptable. Zack Ryder, Santino, Divas Tag match, Tout from fans, WWE App games, 3 Man Band squash (again). Fuck outta here with that shit. Nothing happened. This was a completely holding pattern of a show with nothing differentiating it from any other week of the year. Does WWE even know Wrestlemania is this Sunday???? I mean, they mentioned it a lot & pointed to the sign several times but maybe they forget quickly?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



AthenaMark said:


> Wasnt no split crowd at Rumble..they tried chant after the quieting for him but it was a ultra loud pro Rock crowd and MUCH MORE Rocky chants during the match..they shitted on Punk during the false finish and went unglued when Rock started the match again and won. They were dead for Punk at EC in the rematch. They damn sure didnt try that CM Punk chant nonsense during their promos either or when he GTS'd the Rock. Almost Vickie like heat.


It's why I said almost, which at both matches it got to at points. Punk/Rock RR pro-Rock but not more than 70/30. It got close at times... until the end where the crowd became 100% pro Rock after that shit with The Shield. EC match was even closer than that though. 

But yeah, during the promos crowd was pro-Rock clearly for all of them (unless I'm forgetting something), but even while Taker might not be as popular as Rock, it's shocking, especially this time of year, to see anyone trading chants with Taker and splitting the crowd.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> *It really does make me wonder just what creative had planned for this Punk/Taker feud before Paul Bearer passed away. Because whatever it was, it made Vince make the decision to immediately discard it and make Paul's death the centerpiece of the storyline. Which tells us that the original storyline had to be complete and utter shit.*
> 
> I wish WWE would make a DVD of something along the lines of "The Cutting Room Floor" with a documentary based on storylines that almost happened but decided against at the last minute, for whatever reason. The original storyline with Punk/Taker before Paul's death is one of the angles I'd want to see featured on that DVD.


Or maybe, just MAYBE creative actually had to work and develop a storyline before he died and said fuck it?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Did someone play the ridiculous Attitude Era card for that disgusting as fuck ending?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


Jesse Punkman and Mr. McMahon (Mr. White) need to team up as meth head drug dealers, Breaking Bad style.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Jesse Punkman and Mr. McMahon (Mr. White) need to team up as meth head drug dealers, Breaking Bad style.


:vince I like the sound of that


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Eulonzo said:


> That ending was amazing, I personally think this RAW was great, not amazing for a go-home show but, yeah.
> 
> And whoever thinks the ending sucked, get out, because it was awesome.


What was so awesome about it? I just saw a bunch of cheap heat. CM Punk and Paul Bearer getting heat for exploiting Bearer's death and then Punk pouring "ashes" on Taker in front of an easily impressed audience. I could do despicable shit like that in my sleep. Hell, I would have pissed in the urn before pouring the shit all over Taker.

Is it me, or does anyone else believes that the streak ending feud would have a longer and more epic build than this? The moment this feud started to become about Paul Bearer and the stupid urn, a Taker victory was all but confirmed. The streak ending feud wouldn't be this goofy. Would it? Anyway, Punk doing what he did tonight was lame as hell. It's like when one like's to tell a group of Christians that they are an atheist even if a small part of them does believe in God, they do it to get that "Oh my god, he is so cool" reaction. The feud had more potential than this. 

This is a Taker feud from the "New Generation" era. The only thing this feud is missing is Vince Mcmahon at the announce table.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



AthenaMark said:


> Wasnt no split crowd at Rumble..they tried chant after the quieting for him but it was a ultra loud pro Rock crowd and MUCH MORE Rocky chants during the match..they shitted on Punk during the false finish and went unglued when Rock started the match again and won. They were dead for Punk at EC in the rematch. They damn sure didnt try that CM Punk chant nonsense during their promos either or when he GTS'd the Rock. Almost Vickie like heat.


At EC the GTS and cover for Rock was when Punk was getting significant love from the crowd, his fans were counting what should have been the finish, and kept counting after three until like 13 or so, and the camera showed several fans throwing their hands up in frustration etc.

I also recall split chants going on during the RR. Of course there aren't going to be Punk cheers when Vince came out or when Rocky called for a restart, why would they? That signaled the end for Punk. Watching my bootleg at home as soon as Vince's music hit I stopped marking and slumped down in my chair and sighed a "here we go." I'm sure Punk marks in the arena felt the same way.

But during the match, yeah, split cheers.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Did someone play the ridiculous Attitude Era card for that disgusting as fuck ending?


Thank You.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Attitude era had a guy towing off a casket at a funeral, and kidnapping and eating someone's dog... and that was just Big Bossman. Triple H was in a necrophilia angle. They ran a story about a miscarriage. They attempted to castrate Val Venis, threatened people's children, and emulated human sacrifices. For the love of god, they burned a damn crucifix-esque symbol, and had Vince denounce God in a fucking church. 

WWE has been making money off of tacky, tasteless, and edgy for decades. Tonight was no different. It wasn't over the line, wasn't too much, wasn't offensive - no more so than anything I just rattled off. And most of you each nostalgic over the era that brought you all that. I have been more intrigued and entertained by this build than by anything they've done in the last 12 months. I don't give a damn about what fell into whose lap writing-wise, just give me more like it. Because god knows it's the only thing on this show that's anywhere approaching entertaining and engaging.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Did someone play the ridiculous Attitude Era card for that disgusting as fuck ending?


Yup. A couple of people did. Sometimes I think they just have those comments copy/pasted in a document for moments like this.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Did someone play the ridiculous Attitude Era card for that disgusting as fuck ending?


No, they played it for _*tonight's*_ ending.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Did someone play the ridiculous Attitude Era card for that disgusting as fuck ending?


Did someone take the high-ground on that pretty run of the mill ending?

I still don't see why people are even shocked by it. There is a lot to criticize in the Punk vs. Undertaker feud. But it really wasn't disgusting and it most certainly has nothing to do with the fucking attitude era.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I think my top feuds for Mania this year are as follows:

1. HHH/Lesnar
2. Cena/Rock
3. Del Rio/Swagger
4. Punk/Taker
5. Sheamus, Orton, Big Show/The Shield
6. Ryback/Henry


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



SerapisLiber said:


> No, they played it for _*tonight's*_ ending.


Yeah. That's what I'm talking about. Cheap, disgusting, desperate heat. From _*tonight's*_ show.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



SerapisLiber said:


> At EC the GTS and cover for Rock was when Punk was getting significant love from the crowd, his fans were counting what should have been the finish, and kept counting after three until like 13 or so, and the camera showed several fans throwing their hands up in frustration etc.
> 
> I also recall split chants going on during the RR. Of course there aren't going to be Punk cheers when Vince came out or when Rocky called for a restart, why would they? That signaled the end for Punk. Watching my bootleg at home as soon as Vince's music hit I stopped marking and slumped down in my chair and sighed a "here we go." I'm sure Punk marks in the arena felt the same way.
> 
> But during the match, yeah, split cheers.


They did count when Rock was down but that was it. They were dead for him all match like he was Tensai.

There were split chants at Rumble but the Rocky chants were much more overwhelming as the match went on and when the Rock seemed to have gotten the shaft..youre acting like they were cheering for him to lose..the pops when Rock got those 3 counts and the following standing ovations the next night prove different.


BTW..several hands and thousands of hands are two different things


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Did someone play the holy humanitarian card on that typical pro wrestling ending?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Yeah. That's what I'm talking about. Cheap, disgusting, desperate heat. From _*tonight's*_ show.


You can always watch Saturday Morning Slam and then come back to Raw when you are all grown up? I mean... if that really disgusted you I'd hate to imagine what actual disgusting shit would do.


----------



## phillyphill39 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

just got back i thought it was a damned good show. I didn't expect hbk to be there, the crowd showed cena no love. I wonder if they edited any of that out.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Da Silva said:


> Did someone take the high-ground on that pretty run of the mill ending?
> 
> I still don't see why people are even shocked by it. There is a lot to criticize in the Punk vs. Undertaker feud. But it really wasn't disgusting and it most certainly has nothing to do with the fucking attitude era.


Run of the mill suggests it was average. That ending had nothing there that can be said as average.

I said that because when people try to defend ridiculously tasteless stuff like by trying to call it "edgy" and "right out the Attitude Era", which it wasn't. And yes, it was disgusting. Like "get this shit off my TV" and "WTF was that" disgusting.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



phillyphill39 said:


> just got back i thought it was a damned good show. I didn't expect hbk to be there, the crowd showed cena no love. I wonder if they edited any of that out.


You could hear clear booing and Boring chants during his promo, but they managed to cut and edit it all out in all the recaps.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I'm surprised Punk/Taker closed out the show. I figured one of the druids was him. Pretty regular stuff from Rock and Cena, definitely did not feel like a go home show there. The same with Lesnar/HHH, I guess HBK can help out HHH or something, which will most likely happen. The Del Rio/Swagger segments were ok but still not the type of build for WM. I did like the Jericho/Cesaro match I hope these two have another. Ryback using Santino as a weapon was odd. The Bryan/Ziggler match was also good along with the aftermath. Also the Rhodes Scholars coming out the Bellas theme was hilarious for some reason.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Pussies. Nothing ever pleases you people


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

ending was brilliant. punk was great in both his segments. shame punk is taking time off b/c he's so much better than everyone else on the roster. absolute shit show tho.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Run of the mill suggests it was average. That ending had nothing there that can be said as average.
> 
> I said that because when people try to defend ridiculously tasteless stuff like by trying to call it "edgy" and "right out the Attitude Era", which it wasn't. And yes, it was disgusting. Like "get this shit off my TV" and "WTF was that" disgusting.


Oh, get off the soapbox. Who is it hurting, exactly?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Kabraxal said:


> You can always watch Saturday Morning Slam and then come back to Raw when you are all grown up? I mean... if that really disgusted you I'd hate to imagine what actual disgusting shit would do.


Are you seriously playing the "little kid" card? What the fuck are you, 6?

And well, KID, I've watched wrestling for years. This is one of the most disgusting things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

People are actually crying about that ending? fpalm Get the fuck over yourselves.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> Man, fuck the last segment. Whether you liked it or not, can we not act like the previous THREE TERRIBLE FUCKING HOURS BEFOREHAND didn't happen? Is that the WWE strategy? Force feed us bullshit then give us something to close the show that makes us forget about it & talk about that instead?
> 
> This as the go-home show for Wrestlemania was unacceptable. Zack Ryder, Santino, Divas Tag match, Tout from fans, WWE App games, 3 Man Band squash (again). Fuck outta here with that shit. Nothing happened. This was a completely holding pattern of a show with nothing differentiating it from any other week of the year. Does WWE even know Wrestlemania is this Sunday???? I mean, they mentioned it a lot & pointed to the sign several times but maybe they forget quickly?


You need to learn my strategy if you are watching it alone, change the channel or turn the TV off, check to see if who you like will be on every so often, and go back to what you were doing before. PPVs don't matter anymore because all WWE cares about these days are writing storylines instead of booking matches and when they do actually hype up a match it is usually in a minority in a card filled with other matches that are either to progress the storyline or to be filler.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

As far as the last segment goes - The problem was not the writing (I guess...). The crowd reaction was the problem. The heel does all this sick stuff and... gets cheered? Dear 'WWE Universe'... what the fuck?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Run of the mill suggests it was average. That ending had nothing there that can be said as average.
> 
> I said that because when people try to defend ridiculously tasteless stuff like by trying to call it "edgy" and "right out the Attitude Era", which it wasn't. And yes, it was disgusting. Like "get this shit off my TV" and "WTF was that" disgusting.


It was run of the mill and average. Undertaker came out, then Punk interrupted him and got an upper hand using heel tactics you could see coming from a mile away. The only place it differs is that Paul Bearer will only die once and this particular storyline will only ever be used once.

Look, I understand that people don't like the exploitation of dead people and I would normally count myself in that group, but contextually what else would you expect? Paul Bearer isn't a normal character, Paul Bearer is a dark character whose career revolved around death. If John Cena's father were to have died and Rock stole his sweater and used it piss Cena off then I would gladly say "hold on a minute guys, what the fuck is this?" but Paul Bearer, like it not, is a completely different case. And you can protest the idea that Paul would have loved this all you like, the simple truth is that he would have loved it and that he would not have seen this as exploitation.

Look at the Jerry Lawler situation not too long ago - When they filmed him dead on that stretcher I gladly said "this is disgusting" because it was, it was a guy on the verge of death having what could have been his last tragic moments filmed. But when Punk and Paul Heyman mocked it, it was fine because Jerry was happy enough to have that happen.

Context is very important and should not be overlooked. The exploitation of Eddies death, for example, can be condemned because there is no logical or contextual reason to do it apart from the money.

To compare it to something in real life, look at organ donation - if you sign up to be an organ donor you would expect doctors to use what they can for the benefit of others, if you haven't then your family gets the final say in the matter. If it's against their wishes nothing can be done. If, however, you haven't signed up and doctors just raid your body without your families permission then that's exploitation.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



MTheBehemoth said:


> As far as the last segment goes - The problem was not the writing (I guess...). The crowd reaction was the problem. The heel does all this sick stuff and... gets cheered? Dear 'WWE Universe'... what the fuck?


The only time the crowd reaction would be a problem would be if it was non-existent.

We live in the age where people don't give a crap about anything because of desensitizing, postmodernism, etc. WWE fans do not care what people do these days, they care more about their favorite characters themselves and will cheer them to no end unless what they do is beyond all of the mob's forgiveness, which who knows what that is these days.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

WrestleMania 29 go-home show:

They should have done a Rock/Cena interaction but I guess that they already accomplished everything they wanted last week. There wasn't really much more they could have said. Rock's "passing the torch" line was great and a nice way to put over unpredictability in the match. Like Taker/HHH/HBK did last year, the strong sell was last week. This week Rock and Cena were there basically as a reminder. They have 3 years of history together, their story is headlining the third WM in a row this Sunday and they had the best segment of the year last week. Nothing new to add, especially after they covered everything to perfection in their last two interactions. What they wanted this week is to put over the outcome of the match. Cena talking about a different side of him that nobody thought they will see, hinting a heel turn, and Rock talking about how the "passing the torch" moment isn't happening, hinting that he's going to beat him again.

Already gave my opinion on the Taker/Punk segment and program in general. Tasteless, disrespectful and didn't add any interest to their program like every other segment they did when the main story is Taker getting the urn back instead of building what people want to see from Undertaker at WM, the streak. Horribly booked program. It was a mistake putting it as the final angle before the PPV IMO and as I said before, I'm surprised that Taker agreed to come back and work such a spontaneous program with no direction or organization. Doesn't feel like a Taker WM match. 

Always good to see HBK, can still cut a great promo which he did. Heyman was great as usual. Could have been more intense but I guess that they want to save the physical interaction for the PPV. 

Henry/Ryback had a nice build for a mid card match. Henry can make it look good in any situation with his performance.

Orton/Sheamus should have been the WM match, they wasted them in the tag match for no reason. Jericho's booking is ridiculous and I doubt that he would be there if he knew that that's what he was going to do at WM. 

Overall, almost nothing happened on this program. They did every game changer segment in the previous weeks with the Rock/Cena promos and the Brock/HHH brawl. Now they're just waiting for the big show. Waiting for Rock/Cena and HHH/Lesnar.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



ChainGangRed said:


> The only time the crowd reaction would be a problem would be if it was non-existent.
> 
> We live in the age where people don't give a crap about anything because of desensitizing, postmodernism, etc. WWE fans do not care what people do these days, they care more about their favorite characters themselves and will cheer them to no end unless what they do is beyond all of the mob's forgiveness, which who knows what that is these days.


But.. that makes no sense. He clearly portrays a bad guy and gets cheered. That's... a failure.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I don't want to sound like the guy who thinks he can book wrestling shows and all, because I am not a writer or a booker. But, WWE. This was terrible. This is how I would have booked it.

* No TOUT. I hate that thing.

* JR on the mic.

* HBK cuts a decent length promo, same as RAW, except brawl ensues between HHH and Brock.
HBK stands idly by. Brock runs off, HHH beaten, stares at HBK in disbelief. End of segment.

* Lita induct Trish, have no problem with Steph, because she is awesome and fuckin' hot. But, Lita because 
they have LOTS of history between them.

* Cena and Rocky should have been in the ring at the end of the show. Cena cuts a Wrestlemania worthy promo, Rocky comes down, refutes Cena's points, how he's going to beat him. Get's real heated, Rock and Cena get pissed off. A stare down like(Rock and Stone Cold scenario where they are hitting beers before Mania, and then they brawl.) ensues and they brawl, security breaks the up. Cena rolls out to ramp, Rock in ring.
Cena does the hands on the waist title taunt and says on the mic "This Sunday, that title is mine, it returns home...because the champ is here!" Rock is pissed. End show. JR going crazy on the mic.

* Taker and Punk were fine. Needed a promo by Taker added. That's it.

* That's the main stuff. Some other good stuff, but fuck that stupid mixed tag and shit.

Also, WWE Vince has been on Twitter for ages. We're not stupid. Assholes.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



MTheBehemoth said:


> But.. that makes no sense. He clearly portrays a bad guy and gets cheered. That's... a failure.


Times are so different now, it's impossible to work like a heel from the past. In this day & age, if you don't want anyone to cheer you, you have to be boring so that no one likes you. Which then just deteriorates into arguments about people having X-Pac Heat/The Wrong Kind Of Heat/Change the Channel Heat. If you work like a classic heel & do shit to get heel heat, people are going to think you're entertaining & being entertaining leads to being cheered, even if you're a heel.

I think the Monday Night Wars, specifically the nWo, is when it really started to change. Now pro-wrestlers have Twitter accounts, kayfabe is completely dead, etc. It just doesn't work the same way it used to. Everyone has seen behind the curtain & they know these "bad" guys aren't really like that. Not when after the show they can go on their Twitter account & see Instagram pictures of them hanging out with sick kids, or see them on Jimmy Kimmel, or whatever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



MTheBehemoth said:


> But.. that makes no sense. He clearly portrays a bad guy and gets cheered. That's... a failure.


That isn't a fair assessment in this generation. Fans are much smarter and they decide who they like whether it's a face or heel. If they like a heel, they are going to cheer the heel no matter what the heel does. That doesn't make the heel a bad heel. The standards have changed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I loved this quote...



> *Originally Posted by Kyle_C_Haight*
> I might be wrong about this, but, I believe this was the first time that Cena has been confronted with a "BORING!" chant. That has to raise a few eyebrows backstage.
> 
> The truth is, the WWE brass loves it when people chant "Cena sucks", because it shows they're invested in him, one way or the other. Hell, they put it on a T-shirt not too long ago and sold a bunch of them. But, the "Boring!" chant is different; it indicates that the people are finally sick of his schtick - be it lame comedy or the pseudo-intense promos or whatever else... Cena is now getting "go away heat" - I'm sure most Cena haters felt that way about him before, but, now it's finally been voiced by a large crowd... enough to stop the promo cold because it could hardly be ignored - and this, on the final Monday Night RAW before the big redemption at WrestleMania.
> ...


Pretty much sums up what i feel. I replied to his quote on another thread..but it fits here too....i would totally agree with what you say...a "boring " chant is much more dangerous if caught on...than a "u suck" chant.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*










Insane picture.

Edit: The boring chant also caught me by surprise. Not that I don't think the promo deserved it, because it did. It deserved a boring chant that lasted the entirety of the segment. But it surprised me because it was directed at the top guy. Never thought I'd hear a boring chant directed at Cena. Speaks volumes in my opinion.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I don't remember people chanting 'BORING' to John Cena till now.

Heel Turn Please


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I don't remember people chanting 'BORING' to John Cena.


They did. Half way through his promo at the start. Made him stop talking for a minute, as he made his god awful "bah, they're hating on me again" face to the camera.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cena of all people to get a "boring" chant...damn. People have really seen enough.


----------



## phillyphill39 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cena of all people to get a "boring" chant...damn. People have really seen enough.


Because it was starting to get a little stale but he got a big pop at the end with the 6 man tag match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

cena getting rousing boring chants was the highlight of the night. and all this piece of fuck did was smile at it and kept on being boring. would be worth it if there was a reason for all of this but there wont be, cena wont turn heel, he'll keep on being the same, and rock will leave like a month after wrestlemania and its back to me being wholly uninterested until next years wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



phillyphill39 said:


> Because it was starting to get a little stale but he got a big pop at the end with the 6 man tag match.


Dark match? 

He was getting cheered in the arena no doubt, but that was heavily (more so than usual) overlapped by boos. And the boring chants was the ace. That didn't even happen when he did that weird promo when he started insulting people before the rumble. Didn't expect it. lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

CM Punk could bring 5 puppies to the ring and kill them all with a chainsaw and the arena would still be chanting "CM Punk", "CM Punk", "CM Punk".

There is literally nothing he can do to get universally booed.

And Cena, that man worries to damn much about what people think of him. Seriously, every time he gets a reaction like he got tonight you can just tell it bothers the hell out of him. Why? He should take it stride and roll with it. It's better than no reaction at all like 95% of the roster gets.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



> Bret Hart ✔ @BretHart
> I really liked the Bella's match tonight, and the angle Punk did with Undertaker was brilliant.
> 
> Bret Hart ✔ @BretHart
> The spilled Paul Bearer ashes might seem in poor taste but Paul would've absolutely loved it. Raw was excellent overall.


-


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

LOLbret


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Absolutely terrible show as usual. That whole CM Punk/Taker segment was absolutely ridiculous and one of the stupidest, over the top segments I've seen since the hand incident. WWE is a joke.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Stephanie and her shit team of writers lazied the hell out of this Punk/Taker program. They didn't do a damn thing once Bearer died. Just atrocious.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Theproof said:


> Absolutely terrible show as usual. That whole CM Punk/Taker segment was absolutely ridiculous and *one of the stupidest, over the top segments I've seen since the hand incident.* WWE is a joke.


Hyperbole. 
This still doesn't come close to Big Bossman attaching the coffin of the Big Show's father to his car and having the Big Show hang on as he drives away.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



straightedge891 said:


> Are you seriously playing the "little kid" card? What the fuck are you, 6?
> 
> And well, KID, I've watched wrestling for years. This is one of the most disgusting things I've seen in a long time.


Awwww... how cute. Fake bad ass.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

All you idiots who're crying over that EPIC and I mean EPIC last segment involving TAKER and punk need to get the fuck out of these forums and join the pogo or Cartoon Network forum cause you little whiny bitches do not deserve a good show... Taker's segment with punk was the only thing I've watched in a long time in this shitty PG era that came close to the greatest era of all time THE ATTITUDE ERA... all you lil kids and girls who get offended easily can go fuck themselves cause it's because of delicate darlings like you that REAL fans are deprived of what they've earned for being loyal to the company...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



BikerTaker said:


> all you lil kids and girls who get offended easily can go fuck themselves cause it's because of delicate darlings like you that REAL fans are deprived of what they've earned for being loyal to the company...


Eh...

Not really.

It's more the fact that WWE is a corporately traded public company, with shareholders.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



kobra860 said:


> Hyperbole.
> This still doesn't come close to Big Bossman attaching the coffin of the Big Show's father to his car and having the Big Show hang on as he drives away.


Well I said one of the worst things I've ever seen. I've never seen that crazy ass segment you're talking about.



BikerTaker said:


> All you idiots who're crying over that EPIC and I mean EPIC last segment involving TAKER and punk need to get the fuck out of these forums and join the pogo or Cartoon Network forum cause you little whiny bitches do not deserve a good show... Taker's segment with punk was the only thing I've watched in a long time in this shitty PG era that came close to the greatest era of all time THE ATTITUDE ERA... all you lil kids and girls who get offended easily can go fuck themselves cause it's because of delicate darlings like you that REAL fans are deprived of what they've earned for being loyal to the company...


1. This wasn't a good show

2. Violence and adult themes aren't what's keeping the WWE from having interesting story lines, smartly booked midcard, better talent like the attitude era.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Pretty lackluster show tonight. I didn't catch the start of the show but the rest of it just felt like a big bottle of 'Meh' for me. I liked the final segment but that's pretty much it. Whatever I guess.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Rock316AE said:


> WrestleMania 29 go-home show:
> 
> They should have done a Rock/Cena interaction but I guess that they already accomplished everything they wanted last week. There wasn't really much more they could have said. Rock's "passing the torch" line was great and a nice way to put over unpredictability in the match. Like Taker/HHH/HBK did last year, the strong sell was last week. This week Rock and Cena were there basically as a reminder. They have 3 years of history together, their story is headlining the third WM in a row this Sunday and they had the best segment of the year last week. Nothing new to add, especially after they covered everything to perfection in their last two interactions. What they wanted this week is to put over the outcome of the match. Cena talking about a different side of him that nobody thought they will see, hinting a heel turn, and Rock talking about how the "passing the torch" moment isn't happening, hinting that he's going to beat him again.
> 
> ...


Dead @ you praising the Cena/Rock build but putting down the Taker/Punk build which is by far the most interesting and what most people are looking forward to. That is what you call a blind mark ladies n gents.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Insane picture.
> 
> Edit: The boring chant also caught me by surprise. Not that I don't think the promo deserved it, because it did. It deserved a boring chant that lasted the entirety of the segment. But it surprised me because it was directed at the top guy. Never thought I'd hear a boring chant directed at Cena. Speaks volumes in my opinion.


This is an awesome picture.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cena got a boring chant, I love it! The "b word" as it's called is the ultimate insult for a pro wrestler. You can say you hate his fucking guts all you want, but it hurts him 100x more to be called boring.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Kabraxal said:


> Awwww... how cute. Fake bad ass.


What part of that suggested I was trying to sound like a bad ass? Do you even have a decent argument?


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Huh. I'm not surprise by anything that happened this episode. But I did enjoy the Punk/Taker segment at the end. Didn't make me more excited for the fight, but this is no worse than Punk being a douche to Rey Mysterio's kids. Everyone getting bent out of shape over it... Eh. /shrug


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Usually, I get hyped as fuck but this time I just lol'd at the Lesnar hop from 4:10 to 4:13.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyo136_wwe-raw-4-1-13-part-4-9-hq_sport#.UVqP2JOcdRo


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good match between Ziggler and Daniel Bryan. These two should feud with each other when they are on their own. Glad Ziggler got the win but that could also mean him and Big E. Langston are not winning at Wrestlemania.

-Nice to see HBK back for a promo. I miss him. Nothing really serious happened here though. Just another stare down. No brawl.

-Chris Jericho getting another win and this time against Cesaro. Nice to see Fandango come out and repeat what he did last week. But man is this guy getting a huge reaction for not wrestling.

-Nice little action in the Divas Tag Team match. I like what I see from Naomi. She can go. Not much has changed from the Bella Twins though.

-The last segment was, I dont know, I don't hate it nor love it. I've seen worst (Big Show/Big Boss Man cemetery scene). Undertaker had a nice promo and glad to see Punk get the upper hand on Taker. But you should know what that means for WM.

RAW *"DISLIKES"*
-This company has done a poor job of developing their mid-card talent that every time we see them in a match, they are automatically jobbing. Same old crap with the 3 Man Band losing to Team Sheamus. 

-Ditto to Wade Barrett defeating Zack Ryder. Same to Mark Henry beating Santino Marella. 

-Strange "match" with Del Rio and Zeb Coulter. They should've done something else.

-Solo Cena and Rock promos. We've seen them before. Nothing new here. I just miss seeing actual matches on RAW that matter. Getting tired of these promos. 

Overall rating for the show is 5/10. Not good to send off into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Better than the last couple weeks but still disappointing for a go-home episode before WM. Jericho/Cesaro minus the result (US champ used to put over Jericho/Fandango storyline) and Dolph/Bryan were good, as were HBK's promo and the final segment (about as many good parts as the last couple weeks combined), but both Cena and Rock's promos were bad, AND they had ZERO interaction with each other, and the matches outside those two were bad and predictable (I knew Santino's opponent would be Mark Henry, Jericho's opponent would be Cesaro, and that the last match would involve the Funkadactyls and Bellas based on the pattern of the show). When Cena and Rock have no interaction whatsoever on the show before WRESTLEMANIA before their WWE TITLE MATCH (the company's top title) and cut two of their worst promos as well, it's not good.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Good job by WWE to convince people to buy the PPV.... Honestly, for a go home show, it wasn't that good, WrestleMania is this weekend and they failed to deliver on giving the consumer the excitement that they usually do so well, even when the cards don't look that good (see last year). Ziggler/Bryan, Jericho/Cesaro & the end segment were about the only decent things on the show. 

Glad t see Cena got a boring chant but his reaction to it was fucking horrible.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The new format is basically:

TALKING

crappy irrelevant match

Talking

Social media segment

talking

crappy match

talking

dancing

attack


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

Last segment got me excited for Taker/Punk. Only other match I'm interested in is Fandango/Jericho. Maybe the Shield match too.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The Road to Mania has painfully exposed how bad the writing team is these days, they need a major shake-up. The only good parts were the Heyman promo on HBK/HHH, Langston/Ziggler looking strong and Cesaro/Jericho. The Rock was fucking over by the way.

The show needs to be 2 hours, there's just too much filler.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Stad said:


> Dead @ you praising the Cena/Rock build but putting down *the Taker/Punk build which is by far the most interesting and what most people are looking forward to*. That is what you call a blind mark ladies n gents.


Yeah, tell me about that 1.3 million buys Punk and Taker drew last year. fpalm

I still remembered last year how Punk marks were forcing themselves to believe that Punk and Jericho were going "to steal the show". By the end of the show, not a single soul was talking about Punk and Jericho. :lmao

Keep deluding yourselves like you always do you awkward looking dweebs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Hawksea said:


> Yeah, tell me about that 1.3 million buys Punk and Taker drew last year. fpalm
> 
> I still remembered last year how Punk marks were forcing themselves to believe that Punk and Jericho were going "to steal the show". By the end of the show, not a single soul was talking about Punk and Jericho. :lmao
> 
> Keep deluding yourselves like you always do you awkward looking dweebs.


I'm not a big Jericho or Punk mark but they had the best match on the card last year. FACT. And you trying to put down Punk marks makes you looks like the bigger GEEK than anyone in this thread.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Only matches that got decent build on RAW this week were Taker/Punk, Del Rio/Swagger and Fandango/Jericho.

It annoys me how on a 3 hour show, they have Brock come out and just stand next to Heyman for 5 minutes, what's the point? They could have done that without Brock, last week or something. They're using his appearances horribly.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

jericho/cesaro was very good, cena/rock didn`t deliver a shit. But Punk/Taker is really going to be great i can feel that. Lesnar/Triple HHH, it was nice to see HBK. But....yeah. Match is going to be great i think. But i don`t think Raw sold any extra PPV`s.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Please, go back to 2 hours.

Rock, Lesnar, Heyman, Triple H, HBK, Taker stuff was brilliant, though. Ending segment was fucking awesome. Best thing Punk has done since his promo in 2011. Also, great to see Jericho going over Cesaro. Looks like they're losing faith in Cesaro, and I can't blame them. I'm shocked it took them almost a year to realize the guy is going nowhere.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Ham and Egger said:


> I'm not a big Jericho or Punk mark but they had the best match on the card last year. FACT. And you trying to put down Punk marks makes you looks like the bigger GEEK than anyone in this thread.


The HIAC destroyed it completely in quality and relevance. 

90% of those who watched WM 28 had it as their MOTN, with the other 10% being 60% of in-denial Punk marks who cannot accept the fact that 2 part timers who only wrestle 2 times a year severely outperformed their demigod at every level.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

It was just bad that in the last raw 3 of the top matches on your card had no physical interaction between the opponents are they playing it safe with regards to injuries or something that doesn't make sense. I want to watch it again as I blurry eyed it at 2.30am via Dvr before I give any further opinion bar the great ending it seemed ho hum.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Hawksea said:


> The HIAC destroyed it completely in quality and relevance.
> 
> 90% of those who watched WM 28 had it as their MOTN, with the other 10% being 60% of in-denial Punk marks who cannot accept the fact that 2 part timers who only wrestle 2 times a year severely outperformed their demigod at every level.


To be fair, punk vs jericho was the best WRESTLING match by a million miles. The HIAC was the best old people hitting each other with weapons match. It had excellent story-telling etc but very little wrestling. I enjoyed both


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Hawksea said:


> The HIAC destroyed it completely in quality and relevance.
> 
> 90% of those who watched WM 28 had it as their MOTN, with the other 10% being 60% of in-denial Punk marks who cannot accept the fact that 2 part timers who only wrestle 2 times a year severely outperformed their demigod at every level.


2 guys hitting each other with chairs and finishers for 30 minutes and laying on the ground in between spots doesn't constitute as MOTN for me.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Rock316AE said:


> WrestleMania 29 go-home show:
> 
> They should have done a Rock/Cena interaction but I guess that they already accomplished everything they wanted last week. There wasn't really much more they could have said. Rock's "passing the torch" line was great and a nice way to put over unpredictability in the match. Like Taker/HHH/HBK did last year, the strong sell was last week. This week Rock and Cena were there basically as a reminder. They have 3 years of history together, their story is headlining the third WM in a row this Sunday and they had the best segment of the year last week. Nothing new to add, especially after they covered everything to perfection in their last two interactions. What they wanted this week is to put over the outcome of the match. Cena talking about a different side of him that nobody thought they will see, hinting a heel turn, and Rock talking about how the "passing the torch" moment isn't happening, hinting that he's going to beat him again.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I don't care about the "tasteless" thing since everything Punk has done in this feud has not phased me one bit. But I agree it feels like a match that would take place at No Way Out or something. Funny thing is, Punk seems to care about the feud more than Taker does. Taker is probably ready to make some money next year with Cena. I want to like CM Punk so bad, but I just can't. The guy is just lame as fuck to me. I know that because I used to be CM Punk............In high school.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Wrestling isn't just about doing technical moves.It includes storytelling and getting the fans emotionally involved.That's why Shawn Michaels matches are better than Chris Benoit matches.Chris Benoit can do no wrong in a match but Hbk could tell stories in a match.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

This Raw was the just some predictable crap as usual, except for the excellent Punk and Undertaker segment, and the surprisingly pleasant Ryback and Henry interaction this show proved that creative is completly out of ideas (and the Punk segment I bet that it was written by Punk and Heyman).

Cena gives a boring promo.
Bryan vs Ziggler (always a great match) but we saw it last week.
Rock does is usual thing, nothing different there.
Lesnar looks menacing.
3MB vs The Amazing Trio, didn't we already saw countless variations of this?
At least The Shield spoke, a little variation to the formula there.Not by much.
I skipped the Team Funk stuff.
And the Intercontinental Championship is on the pre-show. Fantastic.

Well, that was it in a nutshell. Predicatble, Boring and lacking effort. WWE in 2013.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Pretty ordinary for a go home show into Wrestlemania, but Punk was brilliant this week, and the other main events didn't really "sell" their matches as much as I thought they would have.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

#wweisboring was the number 2 trend worldwide.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Someone brought this up to me last night and it is so spot on it is SCARY. But yes, Ryback reminds me of The Louts from the Pro Wrestling episode of Ren & Stimpy.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Rocky's promo sucked.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



I Came To Play said:


> Only matches that got decent build on RAW this week were Taker/Punk, Del Rio/Swagger and Fandango/Jericho.
> 
> It annoys me how on a 3 hour show, they have Brock come out and just stand next to Heyman for 5 minutes, what's the point? They could have done that without Brock, last week or something. They're using his appearances horribly.


And Brock doesn't give a flying fuck about it either.

He gets paid to warm up and look angry.

Must be nice.


----------



## Soul Respect (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

thanks


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Punk taker has easily been the best build up and the segment on raw was awesome. 

The rest of the show was the usual raw before mania. The Rocks promo was the usual same old shite as was cenas. Was nice to see HBK I am looking forward to him
Hitting lesnar with the sweet chin music at mania


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cena's promo was a lot better than Rock's garbage.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I get the feeling that if this was a 2 hour show, the build to WrestleMania would have been better. 3 hours, they think they can just stretch everything out and make it seem better, nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



T-Bag said:


> I get the feeling that if this was a 2 hour show, the build to WrestleMania would have been better. 3 hours, they think they can just stretch everything out and make it seem better, nothing could be further from the truth.


This was a two hour show, it had 1 hour of commercials. I watch it on the next day and it was two hours. I don't know how people watch this live.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Cena's promo was a lot better than Rock's garbage.


Yeh, I hope they will use this anger of Cena to something good, like a heel turn or something. Just something.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Rocks promo was wack. Cena sucks and is boring, but I have no clue what Rock was getting at. Cringe worthy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

So Cena's answer to everything is to just laugh it the fuck off. fpalm

Last night was totally different from the normal "Cena Sucks" chants. NOT a good look for the top guy in the company to receive BORING chants, especially on the final sell before the biggest show of the year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

That's the strongest I've seen Cena being shit on by the crowd on a RAW in a long, long time. Usually it's just some Let's Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants, nothing major, but those "Boring" chants were so loud.

You just have to laugh at how the face of the company is getting destroyed by the crowd six days before the biggest match of his career, and the top heel is getting cheered for 'pouring the ashes' of a beloved character over probably the most respected wrestler in the business, while he is in a heap on the ground.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Barrett vs Miz on Pre-Show while an 8 person mixed tag makes the main card, awful.

Build to Brock/HHH and Rock/Cena were also awful.

Punk and Taker saved the show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



SonoShion said:


> #wweisboring was the number 2 trend worldwide.


LOL that is so beautiful.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I enjoyed the go-home RAW and subsequently I'm more pumped for Wrestlemania.

Could this year's Wrestlemania have had a better build? Absolutely. But with that being said, I'm still excited for a lot of the matches on the card. I am completely invested in the Rock/Cena feud after jumping to conclusions initially about the rematch. Brock/Triple H should be brutal and if it is Triple H's last match, hopefully he'll go out with a bang. Punk/Taker is going to be fantastic even though the outcome is a foregone conclusion. Maybe I'm being overly positive towards the product which must be hard for some of you to comprehend, being that positive isn't exactly the IWC's strong suit, but I don't care, I'm looking forward to it now and that's all that matters.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



> *Originally Posted by Kyle_C_Haight*
> I might be wrong about this, but, I believe this was the first time that Cena has been confronted with a "BORING!" chant. That has to raise a few eyebrows backstage.
> 
> The truth is, the WWE brass loves it when people chant "Cena sucks", because it shows they're invested in him, one way or the other. Hell, they put it on a T-shirt not too long ago and sold a bunch of them. But, the "Boring!" chant is different; it indicates that the people are finally sick of his schtick - be it lame comedy or the pseudo-intense promos or whatever else... Cena is now getting "go away heat" - I'm sure most Cena haters felt that way about him before, but, now it's finally been voiced by a large crowd... enough to stop the promo cold because it could hardly be ignored - and this, on the final Monday Night RAW before the big redemption at WrestleMania.
> ...


Great quote (thanks to member - chan hung) :clap

Oh Cena's fucking troll-like reaction to the chants, fuck sake :cuss:

In terms of the Taker/Punk ending, when i saw (was it Heyman dressed as Bearer?), i did initially think im not so sure about this, but it was contraversal, and got a reaction so it worked, at one point you could hear one little girl in the audience shout "Get up Undertaker", bless her.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

When the druids appeared, a part of me was hoping for the real Paul Bearer to appear, a giant swerve. When they showd Heyman from a distance I got my doubts. The execution was pretty awesome.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I was at the Verizon Center and watched the Cena promo this morning on DVR and the Boring/Cena sucks chants were way louder in person than they came across on TV.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

It was a good RAW last night. Ok, I don't know if it's because he's going one on one with The Great One, but Cena is fucked. What a load of boobs. Honestly, I think people are over-exaggerating about the "boring" chants. They were probably the same guys who were chanting "Goldberg" at Ryback and "You Can't Wrestle" at Fandango. Btw, it's amazing how chants catch on. They start in one venue and continue in the other. 

Surprisingly, for only a week's build, Zigg-E/Hell No segment wasn't that bad. Kind of interested in the feud. Zigg-E standing over them with the titles kind of made things serious. 

I found the entire HHH/HBK/Lesnar completely boring. 

Miz vs Barrett, who cares? It's sad to know that the IC title has become the pre-show title but if there's one match that deserves to be the pre-show match, it's this one. Likewise, the mixed tag? Also, isn't it amazing how in a 3 hour RAW WWE still can't find time for it's Diva's champ? I thought we were supposed to be getting AJ/Kaityln? Where the hell was any interaction between the two last night?

And what's been a recurring theme, Punk/Taker was the best damn booked segment of the night. It's been the best booked feud since we're on the RTWM.

Now onto the worst. Now I don't expect every feud going into Mania to have a big build. Of course, there are the main attractions and those are the feuds that need the hype. We have 4 this year and that's pretty cool. However, even though it's a tad bit better than last year's, Rock/Cena has been absolute shit.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



sharkboy22 said:


> It was a good RAW last night. Ok, I don't know if it's because he's going one on one with The Great One, but Cena is fucked. What a load of boobs. Honestly, I think people are over-exaggerating about the "boring" chants. They were probably the same guys who were chanting "Goldberg" at Ryback and "You Can't Wrestle" at Fandango. Btw, it's amazing how chants catch on. They start in one venue and continue in the other.
> 
> Surprisingly, for only a week's build, Zigg-E/Hell No segment wasn't that bad. Kind of interested in the feud. Zigg-E standing over them with the titles kind of made things serious.
> 
> ...


Honestly if I was a female wrestler in the WWE I would've gone home by now. Or to TNA. If a girl is serious about wrestling the last place to be is the WWE.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Cena's promo was a lot better than Rock's garbage.


No, it was just as horrible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Clique said:


> *So Cena's answer to everything is to just laugh it the fuck off. fpalm
> *
> Last night was totally different from the normal "Cena Sucks" chants. NOT a good look for the top guy in the company to receive BORING chants, especially on the final sell before the biggest show of the year.


Yup, been like that from time. He has a very very hard time selling anything.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cole tried saying it was the usual mixed reaction, and Lawler said there was nothing usual about it. IDK if he was trying to say they were booing his ass or just something else stupid.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Yeah, he said something like it's more than the usual. So he was most likely countering Cole's remark about the crowd being the usual mixed which seemed hella anti Cena last night.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yup, been like that from time. He has a very very hard time selling anything.


I mean he was all angry and serious last week and this week he was back to his smiley goofy self. Just inconsistent selling of this story that is suppose to be a black cloud over his life.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The only good thing about this last show was that CM Punk vs Taker just got a little bit interesting for me. Now I am looking forward to Y2J/Fandango, Ryback/Henry and Taker/Punk.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Wasn't a terrible show, I think if that was in 2 hours, people would have enjoyed it, Cena, Punk, HHH, HBK and Brock were all on fairly early, then it was just painful fillers before Rock and Taker.

Great to see Cena get shit on, he deserved it for that, whilst the main heel, got cheered doing all of that against the biggest legend in the business. Never the less, this won't change anything, we're getting 6-10 months of Cena overcoming the odds after wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



attitudEra said:


> Or maybe, just MAYBE creative actually had to work and develop a storyline before he died and said fuck it?


Yeah, and either way Creative had to have a storyline developed by the time Paul died. He just died a couple of weeks ago. Either way, I would just love to know what the storyline was that they had for Punk/Taker before Paul passed away. Because whatever it was, they scrapped it immediately and decided to make Paul's death the focal point of their story.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

One time in school I got in a verbal altercation with a guy in school. He told me that he had sex with my mother. And what I do? I smiled it off. That Good Guy John Cena. Teaching kids self-respect since 2008.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The "boring" chats to Cena was great at first then as the show went on the crowd chanted "boring" to almost everything which kinda devalues the Cena boring chant. Yes the show was mostly crap but the crowd was particually rough last night. Sometimes unfaily so. DC crowds are known for being kinda assholes. I personally didnt think Cena promo was boring at all. Repeatitive? maybe. But so was the Rock. I think Cena's delivery was great and showed alot of fire and intenstity, borderline "heelish" If this show was in a different city you wouldnt have got half those chants.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwHavPvg0zY&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: HBK, Barrett, & Fandango


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Overall Raw was a fair show for the most part, more memorable than most as of late. Ziggler versus Bryan, Jericho versus Cesaro, the Heyman promo and especially the closing segment were my highlights. Outside of them it was pretty pedestrian for me, with a lot of material and bouts feeling a bit too familiar. Still, despite the disappointing build up to 'Mania this year I'm still looking forward to the big event, with more than a few matches that should be very entertaining I reckon. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

-That Cena promo would have worked two weeks ago, but yesterday with a hot crowd and some stupid lines, his promo was just embarassing.

-Squash, I think 3MB is the tune up for the Shield actually. The Shield’s promo was a bit paint-by-numbers, but they cut a decent promo collectively. Roman Reigns still is the weakest of the three, and it becomes more and more apparent over time. However, he also has incredible presence that always shines. I don’t know why they haven’t kept him in the silent enforcer role. Solid story overall

-Ziggler/Bryan-***, great match for a go-home WM show. The post-match attack was perfect in making Big E look great. It’s not as if this was the first time we’ve seen someone with this kind of monster build, but it almost always works. The image of Ziggler and Big E with the titles was appropriate and great for the build.

-You have to hand it to Shawn Michaels. He is still a great talker. He and HHH had a great segment here, and they really added some weight to what a Lesnar win could mean not just for Triple H but for WWE. It was similar to the Edge promo to Cena back before Extreme Rules in that aspect. I like that they made BRock a silent beast.

-Loved the segment between Henry/Ryback and Santino was throwed there perfectly. The match will probably be bad, but the build-up was decent enough.

-Swagger/ADR interaction was good like always. This match had a great build-up, the best I think for this WM. Del Rio got destroyed here, and Swagger looked great.

-Just like Cena, Rock delivered a promo that should have been delivered weeks ago. It was bad, but at least Rock had the crowd on his side. This match really had quite a bad build-up this year.

-Kuddos to Y2J/Fandango for making a completely random feud a very interesting one. I'm really excited for this match. Also, Jericho/Cesaro has a ***1/4 from me, Cesaro was just brilliant here.

-Here Punk solidified how far he would go to get into Taker’s head and did the unthinkable, pouring out the contents of the urn. This was about as low as Punk could have possibly gone. This segment was just perfect and Punk/Taker from WM will be really good


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Just finished watching RAW. 
The show was terrible considering the fact it was the final RAW before Mania. It should have been a lot better.. the only good thing was Heyman, Taker and Punk. 
If it wasn't for Punk RAW would be unwatchable. 

And LOL at Cena getting _boring_ chants. The crowd should be proud of themselves, honestly I would love to shake the hand of whoever started that chant, like I was saying all along that is what the crowd should be shouting and not 'Cena sux'..boring chants are more effective because it's basically telling WWE that they want him to get the fuck off their screens. Hope it catches on.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The camera work of the last segment with Heyman, Punk and Undertaker was fanstastic.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Raw was ok, wanted rock/cena interaction rather than seperate promos. Loved cena getting the "boring" chants, his reaction was priceless ha! Taker/punk/heyman segment stole the show, unbelievable, amazing, this match will steal the show on Sunday.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Makes one wonder if Cena was thinking "I hope Vince is hearing this and finally listens: :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I was waiting to see if this week's TV's were going to sway me into watching Mania but having just watched Raw, the ending with Punk aside, it was truly awful for a go home show.

The highlight of it outside of the ending was Jericho v Cesaro, highlighting my main gripe that Cesaro isn't on the card. That was a match I'd love to see at Mania ahead of Jericho against someone with a flashy gimmick Vince just loves right now but will most likely grow stale very soon.

The build for Rock/Cena continued to be lazy & uninspiring, so no real surprise there. Apart from a couple of strong minutes in last week's dragged out Q & A it has been a disaster, and from what I understand The Rock's not done a great job of plugging Mania in the media too.

Heyman's promo was good but it was a complete lame duck between Lesnar & HHH going into their match.

As much as I hated seeing Miz & Barrett added to the Mania card after seeing them go at it in a long TV match 13 days before, I'd rather see them go at it again on the main stage ahead of Brodus & Tensai. Such a joke.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Awesome22 said:


> Terrible promo.


His promos from last year were way better. They're just coasting on this feud and just are hoping that Rock-Cena (again) by itself will bring huge buyrates.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

WWE just are not a professional wrestling company anymore. They're an "entertainment" company. Wrestling doesn't matter. They have writers, ex-soap opera writers, to give the wrestlers, sorry, _Superstars_, promos to memorize. RAW is a 3-hour commercial. Check us out on Tout! Check us out on Twitter! Check us out on Facebook! Check out WWE.com! Check out our WWE App! Check out these movie trailers for WWE Films! They don't even have fans! They have a "_WWE Universe_." The entire company is one big fucking buzzword. There's WWE _stock_!

There's no heat, no emotion, nobody draws, the matches happen for no reason, titles don't matter, wins & losses don't matter, the weekly TV & monthly PPV all bled together without differentiating at all! They have a G-rated TV show on Saturday so they can push a toy line. Check out Shopzone to buy all the latest merchandise that you see the guys on TV wearing! "Did you Know?" Last week WWE beat off-season sports in something trivial! Long term fans don't matter, we've been replaced. If we stick around, cool, but if we don't, they don't care. 

Wrestlemania is going to sell no matter what. It doesn't matter if the build is bad. It doesn't matter if RAW is bad. It doesn't matter if they increase the price. It doesn't matter if they run an angle that offends or alienates people. People will buy it anyway. New fans. Non fans. The old fans will still watch it too because we're stupid. We'll whine, bitch & moan, but we won't miss it.

The curtain should have never been pulled back.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> WWE just are not a professional wrestling company anymore. They're an "entertainment" company. Wrestling doesn't matter. They have writers, ex-soap opera writers, to give the wrestlers, sorry, _Superstars_, promos to memorize. RAW is a 3-hour commercial. Check us out on Tout! Check us out on Twitter! Check us out on Facebook! Check out WWE.com! Check out our WWE App! Check out these movie trailers for WWE Films! They don't even have fans! They have a "_WWE Universe_." The entire company is one big fucking buzzword. There's WWE _stock_!
> 
> There's no heat, no emotion, nobody draws, the matches happen for no reason, titles don't matter, wins & losses don't matter, the weekly TV & monthly PPV all bled together without differentiating at all! They have a G-rated TV show on Saturday so they can push a toy line. Check out Shopzone to buy all the latest merchandise that you see the guys on TV wearing! "Did you Know?" Last week WWE beat off-season sports in something trivial! Long term fans don't matter, we've been replaced. If we stick around, cool, but if we don't, they don't care.
> 
> ...


 so sad but so true


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> WWE just are not a professional wrestling company anymore. They're an "entertainment" company. Wrestling doesn't matter. They have writers, ex-soap opera writers, to give the wrestlers, sorry, _Superstars_, promos to memorize. RAW is a 3-hour commercial. Check us out on Tout! Check us out on Twitter! Check us out on Facebook! Check out WWE.com! Check out our WWE App! Check out these movie trailers for WWE Films! They don't even have fans! They have a "_WWE Universe_." The entire company is one big fucking buzzword. There's WWE _stock_!
> 
> There's no heat, no emotion, nobody draws, the matches happen for no reason, titles don't matter, wins & losses don't matter, the weekly TV & monthly PPV all bled together without differentiating at all! They have a G-rated TV show on Saturday so they can push a toy line. Check out Shopzone to buy all the latest merchandise that you see the guys on TV wearing! "Did you Know?" Last week WWE beat off-season sports in something trivial! Long term fans don't matter, we've been replaced. If we stick around, cool, but if we don't, they don't care.
> 
> ...


Sadly this is all pretty true. I wouldn't say there's no heat or emotion though. The Taker/Punk storyline alone shows that.

But I really feel like WWE doesn't give much of a shit for it's loyal fans.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

As for this Raw...haha I fell asleep after the Divas tag team match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coney718 said:


> The "boring" chats to Cena was great at first then as the show went on the crowd chanted "boring" to almost everything which kinda devalues the Cena boring chant. Yes the show was mostly crap but the crowd was particually rough last night. Sometimes unfaily so. DC crowds are known for being kinda assholes. I personally didnt think Cena promo was boring at all. Repeatitive? maybe. But so was the Rock. I think Cena's delivery was great and showed alot of fire and intenstity, borderline "heelish" If this show was in a different city you wouldnt have got half those chants.


I only heard them chant boring during Cena's promo. A few people tried during the Diva match but it didn't stick.

Anywho, Fandango wins the show again. Rating Jericho's moves was fucking golden. Still more excited about Fandango/Jericho than everything else on the card.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Pierre McDunk said:


> I wouldn't say there's no heat or emotion though. The Taker/Punk storyline alone shows that.


How so? By the dastardly heel C.M. Punk getting cheered?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Coffey said:


> How so? By the dastardly heel C.M. Punk getting cheered?


He's getting boo'd quite a bit too though. Yeah, there's cheering but it's not like that's WWE's fault. Punk is just a very popular wrestler. Pardon me, SPORTS ENTERTAINER, WHATS WRESTLING?


----------



## Phenomic_Enigma (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I thought RAW was so boring, the last segment was the only thing that was enjoyable about the entire show, other than that, it was a terrible go home show, not looking forward to Mania at all except for the Punk/Taker match


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Phenomic_Enigma said:


> I thought RAW was so boring, the last segment was the only thing that was enjoyable about the entire show, other than that, it was a terrible go home show, not looking forward to Mania at all except for the Punk/Taker match


Punk/taker are gonna steal the show at wrestlemania


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Striketeam said:


> No way this motherfucker doesn't turn heel. Even WWE aren't that stupid to build it up like this and not capitalize.


Just watch. :vince


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

So glad I didn't stay up for this shit. I couldn't fall asleep right before 5 a.m. when the main event was about to occur and I'm glad I didn't turn anything on to watch that since it would've been a waste of time. Not even gonna bother watching this shit. Based on the results, it was fucking garbage. And this is supposed to be the go-home for WRESTLEMANIA? Hmm okay.

And they really need to let the dead rest in peace. I don't care what it is or how they do it, just enough already.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Well, since we're on the last stop to the biggest show of the year, incoming BIG post...

Interesting go home to Mania to say the least. I think WWE got it absolutely right with letting Punk/Taker close because for me, it was the best part of the show. I was laughing all night long at the Undertaker *EVISCERATES *CM Punk tag they slapped on the graphic. Eviscerates? As in disembowels? The Undertaker disembowels CM Punk? I....didn't really know what to expect after reading that. Then they said Undertaker was going to _verbally _eviscerate CM Punk. Then I knew what to expect and that's exactly what happened. Standard Taker RIP promo that we've seen a million times before. That bit wasn't anything special. The whole bit that came after though was great and definitely the highlight of the night. I didn't even click on that it was Heyman until they zoomed in on him for the final time lol. I still stand by the fact that this is one of the worst booked streak feuds in recent memory and my interest level was basically non-existent up until I watched this segment. Now I'm partially interested. I'm not entirely sure the story they're (horribly) trying to tell is going to work though. How can you have a streak match when the streak is basically set aside in favour of something else? Then there's the fact that Punk is most likely going to have a LOT of the fans behind him. They can hardly tell a good guy vs. bad guy story when the bad guy is getting cheered for throwing the ashes of the good guy's father all over the place? Speaking of which, this feud IS all over the place but that doesn't take away from the fact that it was a great segment. 

Another highlight of Raw, whether positive or negative, was the fact that John Cena got boring chants. John Cena. BORING chants and fucking loud ones at that. I don't even know what to say. This is not something WWE would have been wanting just 6 days away from the culmination of a John Cena redemption storyline though. Dear lord. I'm not going to get carried away by what happened because it was just one night but if this becomes a trend then Cena and WWE are in trouble. This is the face of the company getting shat on in the most humiliating fashion in front of the world. If the end game come April 7th is John Cena standing in the middle of the ring holding the WWE title high in the air and _nothing _changes by April 8th then, like I said before, I think WWE could be in big trouble. This wasn't a mixed reaction. This wasn't people loving to hate on Cena. This was flat out fuck off go away heat. Not good and honestly, after the awesome promo they delivered last week, to have Cena come out and do that, well, what were they expecting?

Rock's promo wasn't much either. I don't see the point in having them do separate promos tbh but at the same time, there's only so many times they can do a face to face before they run out of things to say. I get that Rock's all about the connection with his fans and while it can get tiresome hearing him talk about how much every town means to him etc, even as a Rock mark, he still manages to bring it back to the match in the end. I'm still looking forward to the match but they definitely peaked last week when it comes to this match.

HHH/HBK/Lesnar/Brock/Heyman may have come off a little tame to some but I wasn't expecting things to get physical just 6 days before their match so I wasn't disappointed. HBK showing up is always welcome, even if I do think they tend to throw him in there randomly at times. Summerslam was a random inclusion. This, however, was not. When you have HHH's career on the line, it's only fitting for his best friend to be the one to go out there and say he believes in him, just like HHH did for Shawn 3 years back. I think that HHH and HBK promos, this one and the ones over the past few years, are always heartfelt and genuine and when they get it right, they can add a lot of emotion into a segment and the subsequent match to follow. They did just that here. Heyman following it up with more of his awesome work was a nice way to cap things off. This segment was almost like the calm before the storm type of deal. The time for talking is now over and all that's left is THE FIGHT. Really hoping for this to be everything they are building it up to be. Also, every time Heyman goes for a Stephanie line it's just brilliant. He's always good for one of those lol.

Well, that's the BIG 3 covered, now on to the rest...Shield build was solid as usual and I'm looking forward to this match just as much if not more than the others. FANDANGOAT bringing it again. This guy has star potential written all over him and for a thrown together feud, it has been highly enjoyable so far. I look forward to the match. And yep, that's about it I guess. Not a stellar go home edition by any means but it wasn't flat out horrible either. Needless to say, when Mania is in the record books WWE have a LOT of work to do imo on a LOT of levels. They can kind of get away with doling out shows like this because they have Rock, Brock, HHH, Taker etc. But that sure as hell isn't going to fly when these guys aren't there on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

The best part about RAW last night was the "BORING" chants directed at John Cena during his promo. John Cena getting DAT XPAC HEAT.

Epic.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I found this Raw being fine, but the one from last week was way better. I liked the match between Jericho and Bryan, as always. Solid build-up to the tag team match.

One more time, great interaction between Fandango and Jericho. Loved the match between Jericho and Cesaro, but the attack from Fandango right after the match, was a great touch. Once again, Fandango getting "You can't wrestle" chants and shut them up after 2 leg drops from the top rope. :mark: They got owned. :cena2

The promos from Cena and The Rock were nothing special. Nothing new. I wanted to see some interaction between both guys, but instead we got a boring promo.

The segment with HHH, Heyman, Brock and HBK was fine. Nice little promo from HBK and HHH nad GREAT job from Heyman on the mic, as fucking always. I was expecting some kind of brawl with HBK or something like that, but i'm okay with that.

Ryback/Henry was very solid too. I love the way Ryback used Santino to attack Henry. Nice touch there. This match got a very decent build-up, but the match will probably last like 3/4 minutes.

The last segment with Undertaker and Punk was great, in my opinion. Since Taker got the upper hand against Punk last week, it was predictable that Punk would get the upper hand this time. I was expecting at some time to see Heyman imitating Paul Bearer. I thought it was pretty funny. Punk attacking Undertaker was great, but it wasn't enought to get people to 'boo' him. He's just DAT damn good and popular to be "booed".


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Hawksea said:


> *Yeah, tell me about that 1.3 million buys Punk and Taker drew last year. *fpalm
> 
> I still remembered last year how Punk marks were forcing themselves to believe that Punk and Jericho were going "to steal the show". By the end of the show, not a single soul was talking about Punk and Jericho. :lmao
> 
> Keep deluding yourselves like you always do you awkward looking dweebs.


What does last year have to do with this year? ratings or buys doesn't mean shit to me. I watch wrestling for the entertainment factor, unlike you who goes into every thread and uses ratings as his argument to try n tell people whats entertaining or not :lmao. Talk about a no life geek, go outside n get some fresh air son.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Starbuck said:


> . I don't even know what to say. This is not something WWE would have been wanting just 6 days away from the culmination of a John Cena redemption storyline though. Dear lord. I'm not going to get carried away by what happened because it was just one night but if this becomes a trend then Cena and WWE are in trouble. This is the face of the company getting shat on in the most humiliating fashion in front of the world. If the end game come April 7th is John Cena standing in the middle of the ring holding the WWE title high in the air and _nothing _changes by April 8th then, like I said before, I think WWE could be in big trouble. This wasn't a mixed reaction. This wasn't people loving to hate on Cena. This was flat out fuck off go away heat. Not good and honestly, after the awesome promo they delivered last week, to have Cena come out and do that, well, what were they expecting?


They have to be worried that the end of the Redemption storyline will be in front of 70k people,millions watching dem streams, with Cena belt in the air and a thunder of boos or boring chants hailing his new title run. The only way i see they can avoid that is if him and Rock put on a 5 star classic and win over the fans, if they dont the ending could be ugly for the Cena and the company as a whole.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Hmm. Switched off after the Shield promo last night, but watched the closing segment today. I get that it hasn't been the most brilliantly booked feud, but I like the fact that after the last 4 years of venerating the streak to the point where you felt like Shawn and Trips didn't really wanna break it themselves, Taker's in a feud where the other guy doesn't give a fuck. It feels like a clean break.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Cena get the boring chants should be the motive Vince needs to turn cena heel. This "boring" chant aimed at cena will catch on if he don't turn at wm. pretty humiliating tbh


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Stad said:


> What does last year have to do with this year? ratings or buys doesn't mean shit to me. I watch wrestling for the entertainment factor, unlike you who goes into every thread and uses ratings as his argument to try n tell people whats entertaining or not :lmao. Talk about a no life geek, go outside n get some fresh air son.


To be honest, ratings and buyrates are a strong indicator of who entertains and who doesn't. I mean if 1.3 was the buyrate for a Wrestlemania headlined by The Rock and John Cena, that tells me that fans are entertained by these two performers. I get that you and most people on this forum are different and hate whatever is popular, but numbers don't lie. Ratings and buys mean alot. People use that agrument because it makes sense.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

apart from taker's entrance music, what a really shity show. watching brodis clay and tensia point to the wrestlemania sign was horrible


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*






I love CM Punk. I didn't find the attack and pouring of the "ashes" too offensive, at least to me, so I quite enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

^ Incredible fan made video.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> ^ Incredible fan made video.


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Ah, you made it? That I didn't know. Rep for you, sir.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Was entertained at some of this Raw, opening sucked with Cena blabbing about for 12 minutes, yes Cena, we know, you are gonna win, it's so obvious even his 6 year old cena fans know it. Rock was doing a decent promo, the crow was on fire at the right moments, but also annoying at some points, why was it suddenly silent during the Cesaro, Jericho match, they put up a good wrestling match. The end was great, Heyman as Paul looked funny as hell, but than Punk throwing the so called ash on Taker, strange, i noticed two things during the final seconds, i heard one of the crews yelling out a code, 6,6,6,6, and than i even heard one guy yelling towards Heyman: You're dead Paul Heyman! I know the WWE writers wanted to make it more edgy but damn, now Paul got a death threat send to his face.

But than again, Paul Bearer now have gotten more tribute than he probably not have gotten, like one tribute video during one raw, now we have seen him 'involved' allot during this feud with taker and punk.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Bryan/Ziggler, Jericho/Cesaro and the Punk/Taker segment were all good, the rest was meh.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

*I enjoyed Raw tbh, I think I just have a lower expectation of it than everyone else though.*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Having everything on Raw is really hurting the product. I rather see Raw back to two hours and the brands separated except that PPVs are still double branded. I sucks to be Del Rio, Orton, Sheamus, Cesaro, Barrett & Big Show working both Raw, Smackdown and sometimes Main event on a weekly basis. Not only has Raw going 3 hours hurt the product but is also taking a toll on their wrestlers.


----------



## Degenerate HBK (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Having everything on Raw is really hurting the product. I rather see Raw back to two hours and the brands separated except that PPVs are still double branded. I sucks to be Del Rio, Orton, Sheamus, Cesaro, Barrett & Big Show working both Raw, Smackdown and sometimes Main event on a weekly basis. Not only has Raw going 3 hours hurt the product but is also taking a toll on their wrestlers.


You can´t do the brand split anynore. You don´t have enough star power.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



Degenerate HBK said:


> You can't do the brand split anymore. You don't have enough star power.


Maybe if they split the brands and began to push some people, rather than letting them float in the midcard of a unified roster, they'd make themselves some stars!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

Bringing back the roster split is a terrible idea. It was a terrible idea in the first damn place. It's retarded. No one even watches Smackdown as it is. Why ship stars there so they won't be seen as well? If anything, WWE should cancel Smackdown, not try to revive the dumb-shit brand split again. Talk about a waste of resources.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*



just1988 said:


> *I enjoyed Raw tbh, I think I just have a lower expectation of it than everyone else though.*


Same here. I was expecting a heap of crap after reading some of the posts on here, but it was a good Raw overall. 

Recording the show is the best way to watch Raw now. I skip the obvious boring parts/adverts so even if the rest of the show sucks, I haven't wasted 3 hours.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - FINAL STOP BEFORE WM29 & ALL THE PART-TIMERS ARE HERE!*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Dat kick by Brian


Dat stupid, overused, never amusing "dat".


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: 4/1 Raw Discussion - SIX DAYS BEFORE WM29 WITH PART TIMERS & A SIDE OF EVISCERATI*

I enjoyed Ziggler/Bryan and Jericho/Cesaro. Liked Rock's promo and loved the ending with Punk and Taker. Everything else was either okay or sucked ass.


----------

